# Was war euer bester Moment in WoW?



## Igi_90 (3. Mai 2008)

Mich interessiert mal welcher euer bester Moment in WoW war? 

z.B. bei mir war es als ich das erste mal Onyxia getötet habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und eurer?

Mfg


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (3. Mai 2008)

als endlich nach ca 40 tagen der dreckige kael down war


----------



## Jaq (3. Mai 2008)

Als ich im Versunkenen Tempel war und unser Jäger getestet hat, ob er über das tiefe Loch in der Mitte springen kann xD

Da konnte ich nicht mehr vor lachen als er runterfiel :-)


----------



## Draft (3. Mai 2008)

Für mich waren es damals die ersten 10 Level...


----------



## Silenzz (3. Mai 2008)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert mal welcher euer bester Moment in WoW war?
> 
> z.B. bei mir war es als ich das erste mal Onyxia getötet habe
> 
> ...



Als ich meinen T4-Helm bekommen hab, das geilste war:
War damals mit ner randomgrp in Kara, wir ham alles downgeholt (ok Nightbane nicht) und das in ca 4 Stunden^^
Das allergeilste  war, da war noch n Schurke im Raid und der hat 56 gewürfelt und ich 86...^^ und ich hab noch mit nem Freund telefoniert, ich hab sow in den Hörer geschrien, das war ne Motivation.
P.S. gabs nicht schonmal sown thread...?


----------



## leckaeis (3. Mai 2008)

Glaub der historischste Moment für mich war, als ich die ganzen "aten Hasen" aus der WoW-geschichte gesehen hab.
Hab mir z.B. mal so ne Stunde Zeit genommen um Cairen Bloodhoof, Thrall un Sylvanas Windrunner zu besuchen.
Ganz interessant fand ich z.B. auch die Schilder der Statuen im Tal der Helden von SW. Vor allem von Khadgar, Alleria und Thoran Wildhammer.
Falstad Wildhammer hab ich natürlich auch schon besucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und vom Moment her war es wohl der erste Schritt mit meinem Gnom Magier (*hust* ja ally, i know xD ) durch das Dunkle Portal.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (3. Mai 2008)

ich glaub zum einen wo ich meinen ersten char erstellt hab^^ und dann auf jeden fall als ich als mt der damals fraktionsbesten gilde auf meinem alden server wurde.
lg reeth


----------



## Darwen1 (3. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube mein bester moment war als ich nach meiner sommerpause vor nem jahr gelessen habe, dass das normale mount nurnoch paar gold kostet und das reiten teurer wird.. ich hab VOR der sommerpause shcon reiten ausgebildet. man hab ich mich gefreut^^


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (3. Mai 2008)

Na, ganz klar, vor dem *großen dunklen Portal *stehen und einfach draufzulaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG 

Wodka


----------



## McMo007 (3. Mai 2008)

Joa so nen fred gabs schon, ich errinere mich an antworten wie: ''Den Gnom Hexer 3 mal überschlagen lassen bevor er draufgeht'' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein wichtigster Moment war das erreichen von lv 70 und auf Heilung umskillen


----------



## Dragonsdeath (3. Mai 2008)

als ich endlich 70 war^^
das war en geiler moment ich hab mir fest vorgenommen es an dem abend zus chaffen und naja habs dann auch hinbekommen^^


----------



## Blackexo (3. Mai 2008)

fand des eigl immer ganz toll, als ich mit meinem ersten char immer was neues "entdecken" konnte, hat viel spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smutje (3. Mai 2008)

auch wenns nicht direkt schön war und nicht gerad eine meiner besten "geistigen" Leistungen... 

am meisten gelacht (über meine eigene Beschränktheit) hab ich als ich nach nem gut 2-stündigem Gnomeregan-Solo-Run feststellen musste, dass Thermadrahts linker Arm keine Einhandwaffe ist und damit die ganze Aktion völlig nutzlos war^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (3. Mai 2008)

lvl 40, 60 und 70
epic flugmount, prinz down und wieder nix bekommen -.-
ansonsten das lvln. das ich jetzt aber verabscheue.
und ich hab noch ein video, wo ich das erste mal dursch portal ging ^^ das war aufregend


----------



## Labam (3. Mai 2008)

Als ich PreBC meinen aller ersten raid als deftank in BWL hatte (gilde scho clear) als plötzlich der MT beim nefarian starb und ich die aggro hatte, habs damals irgendwie während dem zittern vom aufgeregt sein das mit dem stancewechsel und berserkerwut hingekriegt. Das war der tag nachdems bei mir nur noch bergauf ging.


----------



## skafds (3. Mai 2008)

Bei mir war es als Ragnaros endlich down war und sein Hammer in die Luft flog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JP_1018 (3. Mai 2008)

Mein schönster Moment war als nach gefühlt 1.000.000.000 Guhls auf den Feldern in den westlichen Pestländer ein goldenes Licht mich umhüllte und im Textchat stand Glückwunsch! Ihr seid jetzt auf Stufe 60!
7 Mobs später war ich dann auch Ehrfürchtig bei der Arg-Dämmerung


----------



## Feikko (3. Mai 2008)

Bei mir als ich 60 wurde.aber es gebt nur mehr.


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Mai 2008)

5 Mal nacheinander Erster in der PvP-Rangliste ohne PvP Gear  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (3. Mai 2008)

der schönste moment als ich endlich mit meinem
wl das epic mount hatte =)

nebenbei das schönste in ganz wow =)


----------



## Bignova (3. Mai 2008)

"wie machst du das mit den symbolen im chat?????"
"alt +f4"
*tränenwegwisch* immer wieder schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (3. Mai 2008)

Meine höhepunkte geordnet.
PS:Kontne mich nicht entscheiden.^^

1.Das erste mal durchs Dunkle Portal laufen.
2.Ragnaross liegt nach vielen Trys das erste mal.
3.Das erste mal in BWL (leider nur wipes beim ersten boss , war trotzdem toll)


----------



## Nikigoestoimba (3. Mai 2008)

Jeden neuen 25er Boss zum ersten mal legen  ist immer wieder so ein Moment. 

Ansonsten Onyxia Kill zu 2 in einem 45 Minuten kampf war auch solch ein Moment ^^


----------



## Frek01 (3. Mai 2008)

als wir Chromaggus/nefarian down hatten


----------



## Gutebesserung (3. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich 3 Sachen:

1. Nefarian nach nur 2 Wochen in BWL tot 

2. Als ein Zwergenjäger meinen Druiden in Bärform zähmen wollte und sogar sich bei einen GM beschwerte warum das nicht ginge (Das war glaube ich das erste mal das ich mich gefreut habe als ein GM mir schrieb)

3. Als die Ankündigung von War und Aoc kam und ich endlich eine Alternative zu WOW sah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (3. Mai 2008)

Einer meiner besten Momente war sicherlich die gründung meiner Gilde "Krieger der Nacht" auf "Der Mithrilorden" waren zu spitzenzeiten ca 200 Mitglieder. Ich musste leider eine Weile aufhören und die Gilde ist den bach runter gegangen. Schade eigendlich *schnief*

Sonst wüsste ich nichts super tolles...


----------



## M°ýË (3. Mai 2008)

Mein schönster Moment war, wo ich die Schildhand von Mandokir (ZG) bekommen hatte und mein Episches Flugmount fertig gefarmt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devesta (3. Mai 2008)

Mein dolster moment wahr als ich endlich mein t6 4er boni hatt *fg*


----------



## Vallar (3. Mai 2008)

mein schönster moment war als ich endlich das hexermount nach wochen bekam ;D und alle zeiten VOR burning crusade waren auch toll^^ da war der teamzusammenhalt noch stärker und man bekam ne gilde ohne das man top eq haben musste...


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (3. Mai 2008)

meine schönsten momente waren die ersten 20 level^^als man noch unerfahren war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sequoja (3. Mai 2008)

Das erste Mal auf einem Flugmount - Freiheit pur ! Gruß Seq


----------



## agolbur (3. Mai 2008)

ich schreibe: '/e hat Dich als AFK gemeldet. Schreibe '/afk aus', um nicht als inaktiv markiert zu werden' in den chat und es fliegen 5 leute aus den bg raus....

immer wieder schön anzusehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATomicMaster (3. Mai 2008)

Naja bei mir waren es die ersten 10-15 level mit meinem aller ersten char...

und dann die 6 Stunden 45 Minuten und paar sekunden... die es gebraucht hat von 69 auf 70 ^^ am Stück gelevelt... das war ein akt ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forentroll (3. Mai 2008)

"/gquit und /wquit sitzen auf einem baum. /wquit fällt runter. Wer sitzt  noch auf dem Baum?"
... hat die Gilde verlassen.


----------



## Urengroll (3. Mai 2008)

(tausche mal in zu vom aus)


Mein schönstes Erlebnis von WoW, war nach der 5 stündigen langen Installation...............^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shibbey (3. Mai 2008)

PreBc das erste mal naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cartman31 (3. Mai 2008)

Als ich mein erstes Epic bekommen habe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das war die T1 Priester Robe von Golemagg. *freu*

Und als ich endlich die 60er Priester Quest für den Stab
gepackt habe. (Oh Gott das hat mich Nerven gekostet)


----------



## Mardoo (3. Mai 2008)

mein schönster wow moment war das drücken auf den ''abo-kündigen-button'' und das deinstallieren des spiels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oens (3. Mai 2008)

lvl 58 - der schritt durch´s portal
lvl 68 - fluggestalt - endlich ledern auf 375
lvl 70 - max level erreicht - das craften und anlegen des windfalkensets (Urnether VOR 2.4 selbst gefarmt)


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (3. Mai 2008)

Mein besster Moment in WoW war vor ca 4-5 Tagen, also ich dasd Abo gekündigt habe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunterguntz (3. Mai 2008)

Hab sehr viele beste Momente in WoW ^^
Und zwar immer wenn ein neuer Boss down war oder ich ein T-Teil bekommen hatte =)


----------



## Fridix (3. Mai 2008)

gestern wo ich meine T5 Schultern gekriegt hab (Druide Heal) ^^ *freu*


----------



## Deathflower (3. Mai 2008)

Eintritt im Schwarzen Tempel vor dem Patch natürlich, das warn feeling :>

und damals T4 Schultern hab mich so gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilexe (3. Mai 2008)

Meine Zeiten als PvP Feral druide
mit den ganzen chaote auf khaz goroth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich vermiss die iwi schon...vor bc fand ichs persönlich besser

außerdem halt noch raggi down neffa down und als ich t3 quests angenommen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farrwe (3. Mai 2008)

mein bestes erlebnis war als ich im silberwald grimsons kopf holen sollte und ich ihn noch looten konnte aber dann gleich von seinen schergen niedergemacht wurde. da fragten mich meine leute ob alles ok bei mir wäre und ich sagte : ja , ich hab den kopf , ich muß nur noch meinen körper holen.

da war ein gebrüll vor lachen im ts das war einfach nur herrlich. 

und mein zweites mega erlebnis war als ich mit meiner gilde das erstmal ragnaros down hatten , zu der zeit wo das passierte war das das schwerste was wow zu bieten hatte. die feier im ts brauch ich ja wohl nicht erläutern.


----------



## WooD (3. Mai 2008)

als ich meinen key geschenkt bekommen habe


----------



## Avyra (3. Mai 2008)

jo Dunkles Portal war echt nice, aber auch der Kael'thas Firstkill! Hab noch die Aufnahme vom Raid-TS; vieeel zu geil xD! und unser Gruul 1kill, auf 1% hat Gruul jeden runter gehaun und nur noch zwei Paladine haben gelebt. Sie haben die Bubble angeworfen und ihn umgehaun, das war das geilste xD


----------



## Killerbäumchen (3. Mai 2008)

als ich meinen ersten blutelfpala umgehauen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leyavin (3. Mai 2008)

mein schönster moment war als ich bei media markt der kassenfrau das geld für "mein" wow spiel gegeben habe""


----------



## Larmina (3. Mai 2008)

Also bei mir war es als der Mond über Grom'gol aufgegangen ist während ich im SDT geangelt hab und wie bei vielen anderen auch das erste mal durchs Portal


----------



## Ronas (3. Mai 2008)

ganz klar als ich 70 wurde mit meinem main...=)


----------



## Tankteddy (3. Mai 2008)

Bester Moment:Als die Zügel des Rabenfürsten beim ersten versuch gedroppt sind (und ich hab beschworen=) )
Schlechtester moment:Als die mir von nem blutelf pala weggewürfelt wurden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scark (3. Mai 2008)

meiner kommt erst ... und zwar wenn ich wow zum letzten mal ausmache ... weil warhammer grad installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (natürlich dauert es noch, bis dieser moment kommt, war lässt ja noch auf sich warten) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tankteddy (3. Mai 2008)

Nice sag mal bescheid wie das ist^^Seid mein acc gehackt wurd und ich nurnoch arena equip hab macht mir wow nich mehr richtig spass...


----------



## turalya (3. Mai 2008)

Dark Portal
und immer wieder Arena weil dieses Kribbelnn ist unbeschreiblich^^
und als gruul down war mit meiner alten gilde


----------



## Scofield-junior (3. Mai 2008)

als ich noch so n richtiger noob war und mit meinem lvl 6 gnom nach eisenschmiede lief und mir der erste 70er ( dranei auf nem elefant ) begegnete ( war wohl grad unterwegs nach gnome ).
Als ich dan in eisenschmiede angekommen bin hats mich umgehauen.


----------



## Karghan (3. Mai 2008)

mit dem ersten char durch das riesen, grüne brachland <3<3


----------



## Scotch (3. Mai 2008)

Als ich von Guild Wars auf World of Warcraft umgestiegen bin und mit meinem kleinen Gnom Magier nach Ironforge kam und dann erstmal nicht wusste wo lang, weil die Stadt einfach so überwälltigend war...*immer noch staun*


----------



## Kneefi (3. Mai 2008)

Als ich damals - weit vor BC - mit meinem ersten Char. endlich Level 60 wurde. (:

Das waren noch Zeiten, als man die Blackrockspitze noch geraidet hat..


----------



## Sepultur (3. Mai 2008)

als ich beim endboss von der krypta meinen gewünschten loot bekommen habe! ich würfele ne 3 und gratuliere dem anderen schon und er würfelt ne 2! xD die komplette gruppe gleichzeitg "lol" oder "rofl"!


----------



## Zocker-Kevin (3. Mai 2008)

Also das war bei mir so, als ich ca. 60. 000 EP vor dem lvl 70 war, hatte ich einen 24 H ban xDDDD fragt ned warum ^^ und dann, als ich endlich wieder einloggen kontne, dann lvl 70 zu schaffen, war schon iwi toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor allem weil es mein main war ^^ mfg xantharia


----------



## FZeroX (3. Mai 2008)

Ganz klar...
der erste char auf level 60, und dann ... ashkandi *träum* das war damals noch was, was alle haben wollten und ich durfte es haben :> *träum* 
und nach bc, als mein druide 70 wurde und seine flugmountquest beendet hatte *g*


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (3. Mai 2008)

Ich habe leider erst mit BC angefangen und mittlerweile bereue ich es.

 Es kommt nie ein Raid für Onyxia, BWL, AQ 20, AQ 40 usw. zusammen...

 Meine schönsten momante in Wow waren:

 1.40-Mann Fun Raid in MC (Molted Core) Wir waren 40 Leute und mit vielen 70igern waren wir in MC. Und sind einmal sogar bei Baron Geddon gewipt, als er die Leute in Bomben verwandelt hatte.
 Leider hatte dann nur einer das Wasser und wir waren zu schnell durch als dass man alle Runen hätte löschen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber fast alle 40 Leute auch im TS zu haben, sowas kann und wird ein 25er Raid niemals erreichen.

 2. Ony Pre mit den Marshal in SW. Dieser Moment ist die allerbeste WoW Quest die ich bisher gemacht habe. Marshal Windsor redet am Anfang mit der Wache am Pferd die lassen ihn passieren dann marschiert er vorbei an jeder Wache die ihn grüßt, redet von Karazhan und den Helden. Geht bis zu Bolvar, und entarnt Onyxia, dann der Kampf gegen die Drachkins die Bolvar alleine fertig macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dann stirbt, der Heldenhafte Marshal leider auch noch... Aber an die Q kam noch absolut nichts heran. Unerreicht und einer meiner tollsten Momente in WoW. Wenn ich daran denke, dass damals die Leute vielelicht sogar zu 40 den Marshal begleitet haben... Dass muss toll gewesen sein.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Einfach nur schade dass BC schon existiert.

 Irgendwie kann ich keine genau Reihenfolge machen, weil dass erreichen von Lvl 60 (obwohl ich schon BC habe...^^) , mein erster Drakki Kill, mein erstes mal Stratholme und der Kill von Balnazzar, der gewinn des Schlüssel von Stratholme (leider habe ich den Baron noch nie gekillt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )  Die besten und tollsten Momente sind die PreBC Sachen die Scherbenwelt, finde ich nur öde, langweilig und nervig...  Und die Inis sehen gegen die alten Inis zum kotzen aus.

 Die 1.BC Ini die mir gefällt ist nicht mal in der Scherbenwelt und das ist HdZ 1. So eine geile Ini und die Reise zurück in der Vergangheit Thrall befreien und dann sich nachher noch Süderstade und Tarrens Mühle ansehen wie sie vor 7 Jahren war, ist einfach ein Traum. Dass ist der erste Moment der mit in BC gefallen hat. Und irgendwie ist die Motivation auf 70 kommen einfach nicht so groß mich reizt fast nur Kara.
 Es ist einfach zu schade, dass niemand mehr die alten Raids macht, die 1000 mal schöner sind als alles was ich in BC bisher gesehen habe.

 UBRS, LBRS, BRT, das sind noch richtige Dungeons... Tiefensumpg schaut aus wie ein Ferienparadies, wo nur der Swimming Poll und die leichten Hawaii-Mädchen fehlen.... Und in der Auchion krypta sehe diese Leute von Konsortium wie billige Action Figuren aus der New He-Man Serie aus....^^

Bei der Scherbenwelt geht für mich das ganze Fantasy Flair verloren, aber auf WotLK freue ich mich schon riesig. Geile Dungeon, endlich wiedr richtige Mobs (Trolle, Untote, Drachkins etc..) 

Aber das gehört alles nicht in das Thema..


----------



## Norus (3. Mai 2008)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider erst mit BC angefangen und mittlerweile bereue ich es.
> 
> Es kommt nie ein Raid für Onyxia, BWL, AQ 20, AQ 40 usw. zusammen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Myimmortal_ (3. Mai 2008)

Vor etlichen Monaten unser Magtheridon-Firstkill mit mir (Mage) als Last-Man standing. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schischo (3. Mai 2008)

Als meine T4 Schultern dropten... Das war ein Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pipopati (3. Mai 2008)

N echt schöner Moment war als wir nach 2 Tagen trys endlich Maexxna down hatten


----------



## MikkeyDee (3. Mai 2008)

Ganz klar - meine ersten Schritte in WoW, Beta 2004.
Es gab danach undendlich viele schöne Momente im Spiel, aber als ich mich das erste mal einloggte, war ich für etliche Minuten völlig daneben. Diesen Moment werde ich mein Leben nicht vergessen.


----------



## Fabidahenxt (3. Mai 2008)

Draft schrieb:


> Für mich waren es damals die ersten 10 Level...



/sign


----------



## Aylan (3. Mai 2008)

Mein bester qugenblick war als  c thun down ging bzw als ich meine raptor gwonnen hatte weil ich mich vorher verlesen hatte beim würfeln und dachte ich hät ne 4 und dan nur kamm gz hast gewonen mit ner 98 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preform (3. Mai 2008)

Mein größter Freudenmoment in WoW war, als ich mit meinem Tauren Warri die fette, stylische Stangenwaffe aus ZG in meinem Händen hielt.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (3. Mai 2008)

Mein bester Moment sind leider 2 lol.

1. als ich das erste mal in HDZ 1 war und mit dem grünen Drachen geflogen bin und auf einmal das Lied "Caverns of Time - The Battle of Mount Hyjal.mp3" 
(was auf http://bluelaguna.net/music/wow-burning-cr...ntrack/mp3s.php   zufinden ist) 
im Hintergrund lief (jedenfalls das Ende von dem Lied).

2. als ich mit meinem ersten Char (Hordler lol) an einem Frühlingsmorgen (ca 6-7 Uhr) übers Brachland flog und ich den Sonnenaufgang in WoW genießen konnte wärend die Hintergrund Musik vom Brachland lief ^^.


----------



## heavy-metal (3. Mai 2008)

Als ich meinen Epicgreifen hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Suina (3. Mai 2008)

hm also da gabs einige momente die ich ned vergessen werd:
Damals Maghteridon 1. kill
Dann später den voidreaver 1. kill bei dem ich auch noch als 1. in der gilde T5 schultern bekam
Und zuletzt den Illidan 1. kill bei dem ich nie dran gedacht hätte das zu schaffen und das maximum im game erreicht zu haben...
aber nu gehts ja wieder weiter...^^
das waren jedenfalls tolle momente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Mai 2008)

Als Ich mein erstes Reittier hatte, da bin ich Dreiecke gesprungen in meinem Zimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (3. Mai 2008)

Fragt mich nich warum-aber irgendwie hab ich mich saumäßig über den Klingendrop beim Karaprinzen gefreut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das hatte aber auch gedauert ey  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Über meinen Epicgreifen hab ich mich irgendwie erschreckend wenig gefreut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T3h.Nik (3. Mai 2008)

Full t2 bzw. als ich meine Letztes teil bekam von Chromaguss (t2 Rogue schultern) 

.... danach instant Bg und alles tot Gemeuchelt <3


----------



## Pako (3. Mai 2008)

Definitiv als ich das erste mal Versunkener Tempel war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wir hatten Obere und Mittlere Etage gecleard bis wir nich wussten wie es weitergeht so dan war da dieses Riesen Loch in der Mitte. Ich fragte : Was is da unten? meinte einer "Der Tod"! 10 Min später sind wir aus verzweiflung einfach mal ins Loch gesprungen und was war?^^ Alle Tod. Ahh hab mich 10 min nich eingekriegt das war nen echt geiler moment.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhundos (3. Mai 2008)

Der erste Schritt in eine neue Welt - Die Scherbenwelt!
Ansonsten das erste Mal vor Archimonde zu stehen, den man noch aus WC3 kennt.
Auf lvl 60 das erste mal in MC mit einem ( damals noch ) 40er raid vor Ragnaros zu stehen und ihn sterben sehen!!!
Und, natürlich die ersten Schritte der beta, ich sag nur @MikkeyDee ... /signed!!!
Ich war vollkommen perplex, das hätte ich echt nicht erwartet... und wenn ich jetzt so zurückblicke, WoW gibt´s schon seit knappen 4 Jahren ( mit beta )...damals hätte ich nicht im Leben daran gedacht dass es so eine überwältigende Community gibt!!! Und dass ich jetzt noch mit Freuden zocke!!!^^


----------



## RazZerrR (3. Mai 2008)

der 1. schritt durch dunkle portal


----------



## Dunkelwolf (3. Mai 2008)

Hm.. der epischste Moment war für mich mit meiner damaligen Jägerin endlich 40 zu werden und das erste Mount zu kaufen. Ich hab mich gefreut wie blöde. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne bin ich da durch die halbe Wohnung gehopst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (3. Mai 2008)

Heute war ein geiles Erlebnis, konnte endlich Robe der Einsicht und Glimmender Reinholzstab anlegen!

Jetz hab ich mit meinem Shadowpriest auf lvl 49 fast 4k mana  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadSquare (3. Mai 2008)

der kleine Wichtel
lvl 11 > Leerwandler
die ersten 20 level (mitm trial account)
lvl 40 > Schreckensross
lvl 50 > ein Golem beschwören + kontrollieren
lvl 58 mit meinem warlock (das erste mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
lvl 60 > mount
lvl 70 > lvl 70 !

ein Krieger angespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lvl 20 > dual wield
lvl 40 > mount, Platte
lvl 60 > mount
lvl 70 > endlich scheiß leveln fertig


----------



## Megamage (3. Mai 2008)

MikkeyDee schrieb:


> Ganz klar - meine ersten Schritte in WoW, Beta 2004.
> Es gab danach undendlich viele schöne Momente im Spiel, aber als ich mich das erste mal einloggte, war ich für etliche Minuten völlig daneben. Diesen Moment werde ich mein Leben nicht vergessen.




Dito auch Beta gespielt? 
Ich konnte danch erstmal nicht schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villa2 (3. Mai 2008)

Ganz klar waren es mehr Sachen.

1.Mein erster Char erstellt(name:Franz^^)

2.Lev 58 und durchs dunkle Portal

3.Lev 70 mit meinem Krieger Franz^^


----------



## Killer66 (3. Mai 2008)

Naja... ich hab viele firstkills und tolle momente erlebt... aber keiner bleibt so in erinnerung wie der kill von Maulgar mit meinem krieger... das war der unvergesslichste moment... wir hatten Maulgar und Gruul scho oft gekillt, und ich war zum ersten mal mit Warri dabei als Tank, weil uns einer gefehlt hat... Durfte Hexer tanken, alle 4 begleiter down, unsere tanks bis auf MT und mir alle weg. dann stirbt der MT an Maulgar, maulgar rennt weng rum, killt paar leute, und ich krieg ihn gerade noch zu fassen mit der aggro, dann tank ich ihn, bis runter zu 5% dann macht wer zu viel dmg und der wütet nach dem fear in der gegend rum. Haut alle tod bis auf nen mage, nen hunter, ne druidin(mit der ich auch sonst die wunderbarsten momente in WoW außerhalb des Raidgeschehens erleben durfte) und nen pala... Bei 1% haut der Sack nochma ab, die Druidin gibt mir ihre hots, und alle tot... und ich hau mir last standing und Schildwall rein, Berserkerstance und mit hinrichten leg ich den Sack noch im letzten Moment^^ das war der geilste Bosskill und der geilste Moment in WoW(ich spiel scho seit über 2,5 Jahren)


----------



## Sir Acrow (3. Mai 2008)

Also der beste moment für mich war, einmal nach MH zu kommen. Ich bin erst seit kurzem 70, hab nur ein paar Teile aus dem S1 Set. Aber meine Gilde brauchte noch einen Offwarri für ihren MH Raid, deshalb bin ich mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ham dann auch fast den ersten Boss gelegt. Also das war schon einfach genial, weil ich dachte ich würde die T6 Raidinis niemals von innen sehn.


----------



## myt (3. Mai 2008)

Als ich mit 1% live einen anderen Mage mit Über 40% (der auch 70 war und besser equipt war) gekillt hab    



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bei meinen char ist zu sehen ,wie es ging und ja ,beide reflectionsmöglichkeiten sind geproct)
einer der beiden momente, wo ich mich wirklich imba gefühlt habe (komisch ,dass beide davon handeln, wie ich andere mages besiegt habe)
luck or skill ,kill is kill


----------



## Lungentorpedo (3. Mai 2008)

Die ersten Char Level (so 1-20).
sowie der erste Nef Kill. BWL ist ne geile Instanz und war schön fordernd!

in BC fand ich alles schrott.

Hab das Gefühl (fast) alle die schrieben:
"Der Gang durchs Portal" und so Scheibenwelt Momente haben erst mit BC angefangen und haben den guten alten Inhalt nicht gesehen..


----------



## sindi (3. Mai 2008)

das geilste für mir war als ich zum ersten mal ein mount bekommen hab lvl 41 war vor fast 3jahre hab mich so gefreud das ich endlich nicht hin und her laufen muss in so einem lahmen tempo ^^. Damals als alles noch schwer war gefiehl mir wow ganz gut. Hat alles fun gemacht jeder weitere lvl hat spass gemacht instanzen zu gehen mit leuten die auch nichts konnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Den ersten skillpunkt hab ich erst mit lvl 13 gesetzte wusste ich damals noch nicht das man skillen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headsick (3. Mai 2008)

Jaq schrieb:


> Als ich im Versunkenen Tempel war und unser Jäger getestet hat, ob er über das tiefe Loch in der Mitte springen kann xD
> 
> Da konnte ich nicht mehr vor lachen als er runterfiel :-)



Ja das kenne ich aus erster Hand, nur bei  uns sinds damals gleich 3 Leute gewesen (ich dabei) ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einer meiner schönsten Momente war damals in Uldaman. Das erste mal mit der Gilde versucht und geschafft und zum Schluß haben wir alle auf unseren erschlagenen Feinden getanzt, das war damals schon sehr geilo XD

-MFG-


----------



## Göttlich (3. Mai 2008)

meiner war als ich meinen acc gekündigt habe


----------



## Mikaster (3. Mai 2008)

Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> Die ersten Char Level (so 1-20).
> sowie der erste Nef Kill. BWL ist ne geile Instanz und war schön fordernd!
> 
> in BC fand ich alles schrott.
> ...



deswegen wäre ich dafür das blizz einen 60er server einrichten würde... aber sowasi st leider nur ein traum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

b2t: 

das erste mount mitm main, (bin durchs schlingendorntal geritten und hab gequestet, nach jedem mob wieder aufs mount, 2m reiten wieder absteigen usw...)

lvl 70 mitm main,

lvl 60+ mitm twink,

und das ich jederzeit mit ein paar freunden questen und spaß haben kann (3 schurken die sich im av absprehcen sind einfach zu witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Khyzer (3. Mai 2008)

Mein bester Moment war, als ich das erste mal Illidan gekillt habe. Wobei der Kampf selber nicht so hart war, daher ich etwas enttäuscht war.

Trotzdem sagen zu können (damals) ich habe alles in BC gelegt, das war töfte!


----------



## böseee (3. Mai 2008)

ganz klar jeder moment in dem ich neue freunde gefunden hab.
mittlerweile alle gute freunde mit den ich online viel mache


----------



## FERT (3. Mai 2008)

mein schönster moment: t2 komplett & zum ersten mal in naxxramas
mein schlimmster moment: bc kommt - item reset -_-


----------



## Alex-www (3. Mai 2008)

ach wenn ich denke wie lange ich gebraucht habe für lvl 70 ...
da fand ich den moment am besten wo ich zum ersten mal auf der anderen seite des dunklen portals war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Mai 2008)

Als ich das erste mal in Stormwind reingelaufen war... 
Der Eindruck, die Musik... Da kann kein HDRO oder
was es sonst noch für Möchtegern MMo´s gibt
mithalten...


MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## Orthwin (3. Mai 2008)

das Abo beenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (3. Mai 2008)

Als der rand Hyjal streitkolben gedroppt hat hab ich mich voll gefreut nur dann hab ich 2 zuwenig gewürfelt ...


----------



## Hobbyzocker (3. Mai 2008)

Mein bester moment war, als ich mich das erste mal einloggte und mich in die Welt stürzte.
Wer erinnert sich nicht gern an seine ersten Gehversuche in Azeroth! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kashiro (3. Mai 2008)

Todesminen solo auf level 30 clear


----------



## Epicor (3. Mai 2008)

Einer der bewegensten Momente war sicherlich, als ich mit LvL 58 zum ersten Mal durchs Portal ging. Hatte es mir die Scherbenwelt extra für LvL 58 aufgehoben.. 

Heute ist das ja anders.. da siehste in Schatt schon Level 30 und so..
Hab noch einen Haufen Screenshots von damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Pala im schönen Imperial Platten Set ^^


----------



## Mesmeras (3. Mai 2008)

Eben grade, als in SSC der Random-Tankstab für mich gedropt ist und wir danach lurker im secondtry als Gildenfirst gelegt haben^^

MFG Balróg


----------



## Deadwool (3. Mai 2008)

Unser Nefarian 1st kill vorletztes Jahr. Das war noch harte Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (3. Mai 2008)

Ob es der beste Moment in WoW für mich war weiß nicht genau aber es war auf jedenfall einer von den besten:

Ich war der aus unserer Gilde der als erstes den Loot von Nefarian erhalten durfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Damals bedeutete T2 noch viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## NightCreat (3. Mai 2008)

als ich 58 wurde und in die scherbenwelt kam
als ich 70 wurde
als der prinz endlich meinen bogen dabei hatte
als ich die waffe trollbann bekommen habe^^ (hab mir immer gedacht die bekomm ich nie im leben XD)


----------



## Grushdak (4. Mai 2008)

Hi,

es gab bestimmt mehrere schöne Momente ...

- wie das erfolgreiche Abschließen einer ellenlangen Questreihe
- die ersten Besuche der damaligen Highend-Instanzen
- das Durchschreiten des Portals

und und und ...

Was mir noch sehr gefiel, war ein Rendevouz mit der alten Lady zu fünft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der 6te Mann stellte sich gleich tot^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (4. Mai 2008)

Mein bester Moment war, als WOW Server unten waren und ich mit Eve Online anfing. Ansonsten hätte ich nie bessere MMO's als WOW kennen lernen dürfen.


----------



## Dim (4. Mai 2008)

Als mein Acount abgelaufen war! Und ich endlich wieder befreit war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lori. (4. Mai 2008)

Auf 60 mit T3 und Rank14 alle lowbies wegzubashen!


----------



## Webo (4. Mai 2008)

Als ich Stufe 70 erreicht habe (hatte es mir an dem Tag vorgenommen, doch wurde das noch so knapp, habs auf 12 uhr abends genau hinbekommen) UND als ich das erste Mal Kara gegangen bin.

Gruß

Webo


----------



## Erital (4. Mai 2008)

Richtig coole Momente gab es viele...

--> Der Aufstieg auf level 60
--> Mit lvl 60 endlich mein Hexer-Epicmount bekommen (Pre BC)
--> Nach gefühlten 1000 UBRS-Runs endlich meine T-0 Hexerrobe bekommen und damit das Set komplett
--> das erste Mal MC gewesen und gleich das erste T-1 Teil bekommen (Handschuhe)
--> Generell das erste Durchschreiten der Stadteingänge, war schon überwältigend... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch viiiiieles mehr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (4. Mai 2008)

bisher lvl 58 und schwelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amathaon (4. Mai 2008)

Dieses Spielgefühl dass ich in den ersten wochen/monaten hatte.... ich kenne alles schon in diesem spiel , ich entdecke nichts mehr neu,,


----------



## Crâshbâsh (4. Mai 2008)

Als ich mal für t4 hose ne 54 gewürfelt habe und der andere der noch need hatte ne 53^^


----------



## Theredonian (4. Mai 2008)

Doppelwarglaive => Happy Elf


----------



## Rhokan (4. Mai 2008)

> Glaub der historischste Moment für mich war, als ich die ganzen "aten Hasen" aus der WoW-geschichte gesehen hab.
> Hab mir z.B. mal so ne Stunde Zeit genommen um Cairen Bloodhoof, Thrall un Sylvanas Windrunner zu besuchen.
> Ganz interessant fand ich z.B. auch die Schilder der Statuen im Tal der Helden von SW. Vor allem von Khadgar, Alleria und Thoran Wildhammer.
> Falstad Wildhammer hab ich natürlich auch schon besucht wink.gif



dito


----------



## Shadlight (4. Mai 2008)

für mich als ich endlich lvl 10 erreichte und meine Pet q machen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *angeb-vor-freunde*


----------



## Gothmorg (4. Mai 2008)

Hmm, schwer zu sagen, kommen 3 Sachen in Frage:
1. LvL 60 ^^ (das war in Silithus bei den Twilight Hammers vor ca. 2 Jahren oder so)
2. Erster MC-Run
3. Netherdrache (war damals noch ne Seltenheit als ich mir den geholt hab)


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (4. Mai 2008)

Der beste WoW-Moment? Ganz einfach... Das ist ne knappe Woche her, da hab ich mit ein paar netten Leuten aus der Gilde spontan die Entscheidung getroffen, den WoW Account zu beenden und habe 10 Minuten später HdRO bestellt!

Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob das besser ist, aber schlechter als WoW kanns nicht sein - und damit mein ich nicht das Spiel, sondern einen massiven Großteil der Spieler...


----------



## Megamage (4. Mai 2008)

Beide Kriegsgleven von Illidan mit meinem Warri!
Und pre BC Kel'thuzad das erste mal Killen war schon ein Event sich innerhalb einer Woche durch *18* Bosse von Naxxramas zu killen! Ich habe dann das schöne Schild bekommen (Face of Death) *fre immer noch* (T3 is noch auf bank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Neradox (4. Mai 2008)

Van Cleef down.

(Jetzt ehrlich, ohne scheiß, war halt meine erste Ini^^)


----------



## Davidor (4. Mai 2008)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Aber an die Q kam noch absolut nichts heran.



Da muss ich dir widersprechen,ich finde die Q: "Bringt mit 6 Wolfsfleisch" viel gelungender xD


----------



## L-MWarFReak (4. Mai 2008)

Nach 6 Monaten Pause, wieder anzufangen und festzustellen, dass das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr macht und wieder aufzuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reallifen is immer noch am schönesten!


----------



## Arthurossos (4. Mai 2008)

letzten Dienstag Illidan Down! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valladion (5. Mai 2008)

> dann macht wer zu viel dmg und der und ich hau mir last standing und Schildwall rein, Berserkerstance, Tollkühnheit und mit hinrichten leg ich den Sack noch im letzten Moment^^ das war der geilste Bosskill und der geilste Moment in WoW(ich spiel scho seit über 2,5 Jahren)



Hmm, Schildwall + Tollkühnheit ftw ?
Meinst wohl eher Schildblock


----------



## Nachtelf_Jäger (5. Mai 2008)

Mein schönster Moment?
Der erste Kara Raid, wo ich zwar nur Siechhuf gelegt habe *Hust* und dabei auch noch als einziger verreckt bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber trotzdem meine erste Epic bekommen habe! Und das erste Mal Fliegen! Ich bin durch die ganze Scherbenwelt geflogen und das mit 60% ^^
Das Portal iost natürlich auch nicht zu vergessen


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (5. Mai 2008)

Erstes Mal durch das Portal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowme (5. Mai 2008)

-Als das Baron Mount gedroppt ist, und es ein Untoter gewonnen hat.(Ich war Ork). Hmpf.... war trotzdem geil es droppen zu sehen.
-Als mir der ZG Raptor droppte.
-Mein erstes random Epic(also boe world random dropp halt).
-Erster Beruf mit allen Rezepten.
-Erstes mal Naxx.
-Erstes Mount.

Naja, das waren die Sachen die mich zum strahlen brachten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Metal (5. Mai 2008)

für mich ziemlich geil war auch das erreichen von lvl 70

ber as ich fast noch besser fand war, als ich mit meinem ersten char, einem blutelf schurken, durch zufall das portal von silbermond nach undercity fand^^
ich war voll fasziniert.


----------



## Ouna (6. Mai 2008)

pvp Rang 14 in der letzten Ehrenabrechnung, bevor die Ränge weggepatcht wurden. Und ich MUSSTE Platz 1 aufm Server machen, sonst wärs wohl nix geworden. 
Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (6. Mai 2008)

Als ich in der UBRS mit meinem Mage in eine Gruppe gejumpt bin und dabei gestorben bin....(das ist ein absoluter Insider *träum*)


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (6. Mai 2008)

Fand allgemein die Momente Schön von 58-70 zu lvln in der Scherbenwelt hat mich mitgerissen udn als ich das erste mal Kara war gleich t4 Helm und am Tag danach (bwz gleicher Tag kara war 1-5 Uhr nachts)
Gruul und t4 hose einfach nur nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (6. Mai 2008)

Der erste Tag in WoW vor langer, langer, langer Zeit.


----------



## Raheema (6. Mai 2008)

mein bester moment (also bis jetzt )           


als ich lvl 40 war und mein munt hatte (von meinen bruder ) ^^ hab ich das gold bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (6. Mai 2008)

es war ein erhebener moment endlich den Mondbrunnen für eine quest aus dem Nachtelfenstartgebiet zu finden, nach geschlagenen 2-3stunden suchaktion


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (6. Mai 2008)

Die schönsten Momente für mich waren 

-von lv 1- lv 15... die geilste zeit in WoW alles war neu... und unverbraucht... 

-Mein aller erster Greifenflug... Ich war so gespannt und begeistert davon bin gleich 3 mal hin und zurück von Ironforge nach Sturmwind geflogen ^^

-Das aller erste mal Onyxia gelegt.... man war das für ein Gefühl sie nach endlosen versuchen dort liegen zu sehen.

-Erröffnungsevent AQ... werde ich nie vergessen wie der ganze server auf den beinen war um das mitzuerleben nur um denn mitzuerleben das der Server abschmiert ^^

-Den ersten Hordler im Sumpfland erledigt zu haben. Mein Paladin gegen seinen Schamanen.... Zum Glück proccte dort Siegel des Befehls 3 mal hintereinander ^^


----------



## Schamanion (6. Mai 2008)

Hatte ne Wette mit nem RL Freund, das ich es vor Burning Crusade Release schaffe, noch nen 60er hochzuziehen.. glaube es warn ~2-3 Wochen, und ein paar Minuten vor Release war er kurz vor Mitternacht 60..
Nach Media Markt gerannt, BC geholt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, und als einer der ersten Burning Crusade in der Hand zu haben.. auch nen tolles Gefühl gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## champy01 (6. Mai 2008)

Mein bester Moment war als ich wärend meines WoW Testaccounts das Spiel kapiert habe und von der Sucht erfasst wurde. ^^
Sonst mein erstes Mount, nachdem ich 100k EP nur durch Gorillaklatschen im Schlingendorn gemacht habe.


----------



## Niaeriel (6. Mai 2008)

Oh, da gab´s mehrere Sachen…

mit Level 35 im Schlingendorntal die Kiste in der Arena geholt, während ca 10 60er zu sehr damit beschäftigt waren, sich gegenseitig auf´s Maul zu hauen, so daß sie den kleinen Jäger nicht bemerkt haben, der ihnen die Kiste vor der Nase weggeschnappt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein erster Besuch in Kara – als Ersatz geladen worden, um beim Prinzen zu helfen, und gleich den Phönixbogen bekommen - gleichzeitig mein erstes Epic Item

der erste Kara-Komplett-Run in weniger als 2,5 Stunden

Solche Sachen sind immer wieder nice! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bma (6. Mai 2008)

als ich mein erstes T1-Teil bekam,  und nochma nach LANGER pause das gleiche mit T4 / T5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lomiraan (6. Mai 2008)

Hmm...^^

Ich weiß noch wie ich mein testversion gespielt habe =)

Ich hab in 14 tagen immerhin level 14 erreicht, und hab mic so gefreut das ich ein bär war^^
Und als ich den zwerg in arn gefragt habe ob er mir den weg ins "Land der Zwerge" zeigen könnte...Auf dem weg war ich schon wieder erstaunt wie er die "mächtigen" level 20 orks umgehaun hat^^

Und selbstverständlich, als ich in den Toren von Eisenschmiede/ strumwind stand....

Sowas vergisst man nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMax24 (6. Mai 2008)

Nachdem ich meinen Schurken auf 60 gespielt habe, an dem aber die lust verloren habe und dann mit nem Priester neu angefangen habe um zu merken HEALER FTW


----------



## Caliostra (6. Mai 2008)

Mit meiner ehemaligen Draenei - Magierin den ersten eigenen Flug auf ihrem Netherdrachen......


----------



## Nélu (6. Mai 2008)

Mein schönster Moment in WoW war, als ich zum ersten Mal vor meinem Namen ein "Gladiator" sah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da weiss man doch, für was man schuftet ^^


----------



## Cervante (6. Mai 2008)

Das Gefühl zu wissen das es noch andere RPler gibt die es verstehen die ganzen Kiddies mit "rofl" "lol" und so zu ignorieren.

Epic Flugmount geholt und geflogen

Ja das sind schon schöne Momente aber alle aufzählen... Soviel platz is nicht


----------



## Khalar (6. Mai 2008)

Ganz klar mein erstes epic !


----------



## Ladislaus (6. Mai 2008)

Mein schönster Moment war als ich mit einer Random Gruppe in roten Kloster war um den kopflosen Reiter zu killen. 

Das beste war, der Helm des kopflosen Reiters ist auch noch gleich gedropt. Und ich habe natürlich mit meinem Krieger auf Bedarf gewürfelt und der andere Krieger auch. 

Nunja dann war das so... beide hatten eine 86 gewürfelt und dann war das so das ich den Helm bekam weil er vor seinem Charaktername den Anfangsbuchstabe "M" hatte und ich "L" darum hab ich ihn gekriegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Gott hat der im TS rumgeschrien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das war einfach zu lustig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scyen (6. Mai 2008)

Bignova schrieb:


> "wie machst du das mit den symbolen im chat?????"
> "alt +f4"
> *tränenwegwisch* immer wieder schön
> 
> ...




Made my day xD auch immer wieder toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moonnight@Blackrock (6. Mai 2008)

Da gibt es einige dinge:

1. erster luci kill, das war noch stimmung im ts....
2. Lvl 60
3. t0 komplett (als hexer) und das nur stylewegen...
4. t1.5 komplett
5. Schritt durchs portal


----------



## Kolamar (6. Mai 2008)

Mit meinem ersten Char vor SW


----------



## U N B E L I V A B L E (6. Mai 2008)

immer noch das beste erlebnis ich war mit meinem 25er Mage in 1000nadeln, nebenbei noch auf einer lan, und plötzlich geht die sonne über den Freiwindlerposten auf was ein Gefühl der Freiheit


----------



## Niyá (6. Mai 2008)

...als ich mit meinem Jäger ohne jegliche Hilfe und nur mit Manapots bewaffnet die Jäger Epic Quest damals auf 60 geschafft hab und meinen neuen Bogen samt Stab in den Händen hielt.


----------



## Miss Mojo (6. Mai 2008)

Ach so viele schöne Sachen...

- das erste Mal überhaupt einen Charakter ausprobiert, war damals der 20er meines Bruders. Ich bin ganz aufgeregt in Darnassus vor der Bank rumgehüpft und er meinte nur "lass das! du machst mich ja lächerlich"

- auf seinem Account nen Char erstellt. Von zu Hause ausgezogen und nen halbes Jahr später hat er mir seinen alten Rechner mit eigenem Account und transferiertem Char geschenkt

- Lvl 30 und als Schamie alle Totems komplett!

- Lvl 40 und mittlerweile 70er Bruder bittet mich zur Exodar und sagt "Ich zahl das schon" und "Jetzt nimm schon den lilanen Elekk!"^^ 

Tjoa, das war bisher so das Highlight.


----------



## RedDevil96 (6. Mai 2008)

was auch sehr geil war zum ersten mal Zul Farrak , da oben auf der Treppe zu stehen und die massen an mobs zu sehen... war beim ersten mal ne nette schlacht !


----------



## Lycidia (6. Mai 2008)

1. Mal WoW anschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Gang durchs Portal

1. Mal Kara und direkt schöne Drops für mich

Als ich nach tagelangem farmen von Oger-Kriegsketten endlich auf mein neues episches Mount steigen konnte (diese Gazelle aus Nagrand...komm grad nicht auf den Namen).


----------



## Athamis (6. Mai 2008)

so @ TE netter Tread von dir


so mein schönstes WoW erlebnis war als ich Das Spiel in den Händen hielt, auf meinen PC rauf installiert habe, nicht wusste wie alles funktioniert.


und


Alls mir aufgefallen ist das ich auf lv 40 kein gold bzw silber hatte und noch grau herumlief^^

und als ich mir auf lv 59 ein 60% Mount gekauft habe ;-)


Das waren noch Zeiten

und natürlich dann auf 60 bei dann ganzen pre BC raids alle bis auf einen Firstkill^^



so long


----------



## Khazus (6. Mai 2008)

Als Illidan geschriehen hat :

"You are NOT prepared!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und als ich durchs Große böse Dunkle Portal gegangen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (6. Mai 2008)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider erst mit BC angefangen und mittlerweile bereue ich es.
> 
> Es kommt nie ein Raid für Onyxia, BWL, AQ 20, AQ 40 usw. zusammen...
> 
> ...



Du weißt gar nicht wie sehr ich dir recht gebe. und das sag ich obwohl ich auch erst mit BC angefangen habe und schon die ersten 70er rumliefen.

Aber ich hab wenigstens Fun mäßig mal BRT die Ony Pre gemacht und dann auch andere noch gehabt, wo man mit 11 70er mal kurz in den Hort reingelaufen ist und Onyxia gelegt hat.

Das war einfach nur geil


----------



## Xarod (6. Mai 2008)

Draft schrieb:


> Für mich waren es damals die ersten 10 Level...


Jo für mich auch. Ich hatte damals ein 10 Tage test Acc und hab ein Tauren Krieger angefangen. Der schönste oder beste moment war einfach als ich das erste mal in Thunderbluff war und mich dann oben umgeschaut hab. Einfach die ganze Atmosphäre mit der Musik und die NPC's usw.^^


----------



## Fleischermeister (6. Mai 2008)

Mmmmhh, viele aber die waren die besten :

1. Die ersten Gehversuche Lvl 1 - 15
2. Mit Lvl. 40 endlich nicht mehr zu Fuss
3. Lvl 60 endlich schneller reiten
4. Endlich Lvl 70 erreicht zu haben
5. Nach vielen, vielen BG endlich S1 komplett (um dann festzustellen das es für PVE nichts taugt^^)
6. Nach Stundenlangen Farmen endlich das G zusammen für das epic Mount.
7. Die ersten Lvls mit dem 1sten Twink, ging viel schneller.........


----------



## Wu-san (6. Mai 2008)

In der Nacht auf meinen Geburtstag mit meinem Mainchar vor einer Echse zu stehen und die Sekunden zu zählen....
Die Echse zu pullen und punkt 00:00 Uhr auf meinem Burzeltag dann Lvl. 70 zu erreichen.
Dann Reiten lernen, Flugmount kaufen und 3 Tage später Reiten lernen, Epicflugmount kaufen.

Das war eine geile Woche.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## florian_r (6. Mai 2008)

als mein erster char (hexxer vor ca 1 3/4 jahren) meine t2 hose gewonnen habe, wir waren 4 oder 5 hexxer und ich hatte ne 96 gerollt^^ zum glück waren nur hexxer in meinem channel, sonst hätten se mich noch gekickt weil ich so geschrien habe ^^

war leider mein erstes und letztes t2 item, danach wurde er gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Mai 2008)

ich: lvl 34...
fast tod, 2 mobs hängen an mir
einer stribt, ich bekomm level up, voll gesundheit, töte den anderen... und schups ein blauer worlddropp

das fand ich mal witzig^^


----------



## Chrissian (6. Mai 2008)

Obwohl ich WoW den Rücken gekehrt habe,gab es viele solche schönen Momente in WoW,und es war mal wirklich ein tolles Spiel,nur hab ich solche Momente am Ende garnicht mehr gehabt,und deswegen aufgehört^^

Schönste Momente:

Das erste Mal MC. (vor 1 1/2 Jahre oder so). EInziger Schurke,vor Ragnaros Internetverbindung verloren,und musste nächsten Tag vom Fruend erfahren,dass die Schurken Brust gedroppt ist,und entzaubert wurde.
Am Anfang hab ich fast geheult xD heute kann ich drüber lachen^^

Und als ich immer diese Blauen Worlddropps und sogar lilane gefunden habe. (So n Dolch). Hatte viel Glück bei sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und einfach,immer in ein neues Gebiet zu kommen,die Musik zu geniessen,und die hammergeile Umgebung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kadjal (22. Mai 2008)

mein schönster moment war als ich das mount vom baron rivendare zum 2. mal gelootet habe, jedesmal ging eine schachtel kippen fürs abreagieren drauf, echt krankes feeling ^^


----------



## Sukie (22. Mai 2008)

Ganz klar, als ich das erste Mal durchs dunkle Portal gelaufen bin, das war ein Erlebnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten erste mal Kara war auch toll, und die ersten lvl die ich je gespielt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Sukie


----------



## Liquidlake (22. Mai 2008)

der war erst letztens inner arena wo der schurke kurz bevor er down war sich noch schnell verunsichtbarkeitet hat dann wieder angejumpt kam von einer schlange meiner falle gebissen wurde und tot umkippte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## horstemil (22. Mai 2008)

es gibt ja viele momente im spiel, die irgendwie geil sind, aber mein mit abstand geilster moment war, als ich meine erste trauung in der kathedrale von sw vollzogen habe. das war echt sehr bewegend. und das als überzeugter atheist ...


----------



## wuma86 (22. Mai 2008)

als ich im kloster-bibi ein epic bekommen habe(hand des toten)!


----------



## Newmerlin (22. Mai 2008)

Als ich mit WoW aufgehört habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunedin (22. Mai 2008)

Als in Kara die Geisterklinge von Nathrezim gedroppt hat und mein Freund 99 und ich dann (ohne Würfel AddOn) 100 gewürfelt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## High.till.i.die (22. Mai 2008)

lvl.58 und dann durch das Dunkle TOR!!! man das war eine atmospähre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firefocé (22. Mai 2008)

mein bester moment war als wir das erste mal sunwell waren und trash geschaut haben das ich da gleich beim esten mob die stangenwaffe mti meinem hunter bekommen habe.

mfg Fireforcé
Thrall


----------



## zificult (22. Mai 2008)

als ich damals auf level 40 mien erstes Mount bekam (=


----------



## Kronas (22. Mai 2008)

als gestern aran 1% war...
nurnoch ich stand...
DOWN!
und ich konnte alle rezzen (<--- priest^^)
aber leider mein zauberstab nicht dabei


----------



## Rhokan (22. Mai 2008)

als Magni Bronzebeard  unter hunderten hordlern zu boden ging


----------



## Königmarcus (22. Mai 2008)

ich sag nur:

*DING! 70!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMufti (22. Mai 2008)

1. Als ich endlich 70 war nach 6h 11min und ein paar Sekunden... (hab an dem Tag von 68 auf 70 gezoggt)
2. Als ich endlich mein FLugmount hatte
3. Als ich das erste mal Kara war


----------



## fabdiem (22. Mai 2008)

ganz klar als ich das erste mal mit meinem schurken deadmines war


----------



## Mab773 (22. Mai 2008)

Eines meiner persönlichen Highlights in WoW war, als ich mit meinem Raid vor Archimonde stand. Das sah einfach nur beeindruckend aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infarma (22. Mai 2008)

Meine allerersten Schritte in WoW fand ich gar nicht soooo toll. Das war alles irgendwie so groß und verwirrend. 

Auch kein Drop war mir so wichtig, dass es als "bester Moment" in Erinnerung geblieben wäre.

Die besten Momente bleiben, sind die ganzen "ersten Male": 

- Instance (Ragefire)
- 40er Mount 
- 60 werden 
- MC & Naxx betreten 
- Uldaman Endboss, Raggi, Nefarian und die AQ40 Twins legen. 
- Mit meinem Holy-Priester gegen einen mich gankenden Schurken gewonnen.

Seit der Zusatz-CD hab ich natürlich auch schöne Dinge erlebt, aber irgendwie ... ist mir wohl die kindliche Naivität verloren gegangen.


----------



## Gott92 (22. Mai 2008)

der beste moment? war für mich eindeutig das erste (und bisher au das einzigste) mal 70 zu sein ...


----------



## Bewl (22. Mai 2008)

.# schrieb:


> Na, ganz klar, vor dem *großen dunklen Portal *stehen und einfach draufzulaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Unterschreibe ich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toadwart (22. Mai 2008)

Schlimmster Moment: Als mir der einzige Random in Bota Hero das Rezept für die "Kapuze des weißen Heilers" weggewürfelt hat.

Bester Moment: Als es eine Woche später mit Stamm gedroppt ist und ich es bekommen habe!

Achja und natürlich der Braufestwidder<3  Ich fand sooo goil, jetzt als Hordler nen Widder reiten zu können!


----------



## Gott92 (22. Mai 2008)

also an sich find ich eig alle events in wow echt geil außer jahrmarkt damit kann ich nix anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die events beeindrucken mich einfach irgendwie .. zb als das halloween war wie so min 15 skelette vorm fh lagen weil gegankt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach nur geil

nochn guter moment war, als ich zum ersten mal richtig auf nen raid auf ne stadt mit ging


----------



## Freshmaker the Warlock (22. Mai 2008)

meiner war: "Glückwünsch! Sie haben Stufe 70 erreicht!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## star-fire (22. Mai 2008)

Bei mir wars der Weg durch POrtal mit nem Kumpel zusammen... Das war schon beeindruckend un danach der blick in die Scherbenwelt


----------



## Villano (22. Mai 2008)

der erste schritt in die scherbenwelt^^


----------



## Rolandos (22. Mai 2008)

Mein schönster Augenblick war gestern, endlich kein WOW mehr, Gamekarte abgelaufen.

Keine Idotischen Queste mehr.
Keine Chaotischen Gruppen mehr.
Nicht mehr ständig nur metzeln.
Nicht mehr von Monstern durchlaufen werden.
Nicht mehr immer die gleichen Inzen besuchen.
Kein blödsinniges Gold farmen mehr.
Kein saudummes Ruf farmen mehr. 
Kein ärgern über Itemjäger mehr.
Kein stundenlanges Gruppen suchen mehr.

Schade nur das mein Char nicht 70 wurde.
OK, ein zwei dinge waren auch ganz nett, aber wirklich nur ein oder zwei.
Aber nach 5 Monaten langt es jetzt, und es wird Zeit das langweilige WOW zu vergessen.


----------



## Myrddin_Shattrath (22. Mai 2008)

hdz2: bis auf den kleinen myrddin alle tot...null mana...null tränke... mit dem zauberstab grad noch geschafft den letzten drachen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

myrddin /shattrath, untoter


----------



## Fauzi (22. Mai 2008)

Rolandos, und wie spielt sich "Barbie auf dem Bauernhof"? ^^


Beste Momente:

Die ersten paar Level mit meinem Schurken.
Level 40
60% Mount
Level 60
100% Mount
Level 70
60% Flugmount
Wunderschöne, diverse Instanzen und Raid's
280% Flugmount




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bereuen tu ich bis jetzt nicht das ich ein Schurke gewählt habe! =)


----------



## Isnogud (22. Mai 2008)

Also ich mit Lvl 60 als VS-Schami einen Pala und Hexer (beide 58) mit meiner Angel verkloppt habe. Sind beide gleichzeitig auf mich los, der Pala hat die ganze Zeit genervt und wollte mich kein Duell gegen einen Alli-Schurken machen lassen. Nach ein paar normalen Kills gegen ihn, hab ich über einen Lvl 1 Alli-Char gesagt, wenn er nicht aufhört, mach ich ihn mit meiner Angel platt. Als ich dann damit auf ihn los bin, hat ihm auf einmal der HM geholfen, so dass ich gegen beide Kämpfen musste. Habe es trotzdem geschafft. Schon ewig her, aber unvergesslich dieser Moment.

Ansonsten als einer der ersten die Scherbenwelt betreten zu haben war sehr aufregend. Kael'Thas und Lady Vashj endlich geknackt zu haben war schweiss und zittern pur. Und das erste mal auf einem Flugmount war einfach nur "Wohoooooo" Geil.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2008)

1 blick in scherbe


----------



## PureLoci (22. Mai 2008)

Den besten Moment vielleicht nicht. Eher die Mehrzahl. Momente.

- Firstkill Ragnaros/Onyxia/Vashj/Keal'thas/Illidan auf meinem Server
- T1/T2 Set endlich komplett
- der erste WoW Char noch auf meinem alten Server
- WoWC Beta, zum ersten mal durch das dunkle Portal
- Launchevent WoWC
- der Raid der mich aufgenommen hat nachdem mein alter zerbrochen war mitten in BT und das anschliessende "durchspielen" der Erweiterung vor Patch 2.4 durch Illidan-kill




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (22. Mai 2008)

.# schrieb:


> Na, ganz klar, vor dem *großen dunklen Portal *stehen und einfach draufzulaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign

War bei mir dasselbe


----------



## Magician.^ (22. Mai 2008)

mh
auf lvl 47
nen 44 schurke und 48 mage  glecihzeitig in Goldhain gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war cool^^

ansonsten mein erster Raid in ner 25mann ini


----------



## Flipmode (22. Mai 2008)

Als wir mit 40 60ern Hogger down bekommen haben^^


----------



## atischa (22. Mai 2008)

Meiner war als ich das erste mal in ein 25raide gegangen bin mit random grp(und zwar maggi) und ihn sogar gekillt haben=)(nach dem 3versuch=)) hab aber leider nichts bekommen..^^was aber hammer der run


----------



## Flipmode (22. Mai 2008)

Als ein Level 70 Paladin nen Level 1 Mob geonhitet hat aber nur ganz knapp^^


----------



## Kizna (22. Mai 2008)

Als ich damals mit meiner Gilde halb blau equipt halb epic Neffarian gelgt habe.

Tjoa damals war skill noch größer Equip


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (22. Mai 2008)

Meine besten Momente in WoW:

LvL 1: Erster Mob ToT!
LvL 2: Juhuu lvl up! Ausbilden!
LvL 3: Juhuu lvl up!
LvL 4: Juhuu lvl up! Ausbilden!
.
.
.
LvL 40: Reittier. Neuer Skillzauber.
LvL 51: Bester Zauber bei den Talenten erreicht.
.
.
.
LvL 60: Schnelles Mount (Hab mich sehr gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
LvL 60: Naxxramas clear!!
LvL 60: T3 Voll!! (mit dem Ring von Kael)
LvL 60 >BC<: Portal betreten. (EINER MEINER GEILSTEN MOMENTE! )
LvL 62: Neuer Zauber.
LvL 64: Neuer Zauber.
LvL 66: Neuer Zauber.
LvL 68: Neuer Zauber. (Fluggestalt!!! JEAH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
LvL 70: Neuer Zauber. Endlevel erreicht. (Greif holen mitm Main)
LvL 70: SCHNELLER GREIF HOLEN! 
LvL 70: NETHERDRACHE! (War auchn cooler moment =) )
LvL 70: Asche von Al'ar. (Phönixmount, 310% schnell. Das war wirklich ein echt geeeiler Moment)
.
.
.
LvL 80: Arthas down. T5235342342 voll. xDDD


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2008)

Als Ich als Schurke nackig einen Krieger mit voller Rüstung im Duell besiegt hab und nur die Hälfte von CD's benutzt hab.


----------



## Ecubeam (22. Mai 2008)

Als ich mal zum ersten mal mit rl freunden was geraidet ham so alle zusammen das war so geil hat fun gemacht und wenn zu wenige heals kamen dem typ rechts neben mir auf den kopf gehauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vérwanord (22. Mai 2008)

Blackexo schrieb:


> fand des eigl immer ganz toll, als ich mit meinem ersten char immer was neues "entdecken" konnte, hat viel spaß gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch wenn es heute nervt - es war immer toll, neue Sachen zu entdecken, neue Items zu bekommen. Das beste war allerdings mein kleiner Nachtelf mit Level 3 und als er in einer Gruppe diese blöde Spinne da töten musste. Dieses Gruppengefühl, super!


----------



## DarkSaph (22. Mai 2008)

Der schönste Moment war, als ich nach einem halben Jahr und vielen demotivierten Phasen endlich 70 war.


----------



## Killah (22. Mai 2008)

als ich diesen thread gefunden habe xD ne als ich mal mit 66 cot1 gegangen bin und in einem run alles gekriegt habe was ich wollte (hunter mm) und als ich 70 wurde ich war im schattenmondtal und nach der questreihe von oronok als ich dem letzten geholfen hab bei mir wars der jäger da danach wurd ich 70 und ich bin durch die bude geflizt und hab geschrien und könnte mein epicflugmount kaufen und hatte dazu ein passendes lvl 70 equip (bin grad ma 13 xD)


----------



## GrantelBart (22. Mai 2008)

Die ersten 10 level....

und die komplette Zeit vor BC!


----------



## Nivâ (22. Mai 2008)

mein schönstes war als im av ein rnd epic bei einer der turmwachen gedroppt is ich es ins ah gestellt hatte und 10std später mein 60er epic tieger hatte aba net das billige pvp sondern einen schönen schattensäbler


----------



## iggeblackmoore (22. Mai 2008)

Als ich das erste mal ZG, MC, BWL, Ony, Naxx, AQ40/20 war und natürlich als ich mein t1 ganz voll hatte und ich hab mich über mal halbvolles t2 set gefreut wie sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Man sollte natürlich nicht Rok'delar und Lok'delar vergessen. Als ich endlich alle Dänonen getötet hatte und dann noch den Köcher, dem ich einem alten Kollegen zu verdanken hatte. (danke Jarman)

Dabei will ich aber nicht die schlimmsten vergessen ^^ : Als für das erste und einzigste T3 teil was ich je droppen gesehen habe eine 87 von 1000 gewürfelt habe und natürlich als sich die beste Gilde gespalten hatte.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Mai 2008)

mein bester moment?als ich beim random raid unter pet dps war und dann 99 auf t5 schultern gewürfelt habe (als letzter)
das gelächter im ts war einmalig


----------



## Shamozz (22. Mai 2008)

Bei mir wars das 1. mal Kara Raid mit meinem Hunt (siehe unten).


Mann, dass war was... 10 Mann.... 4 Stunden.... tiefe Nacht.... 



....hachja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (22. Mai 2008)

MC clear die ganze Nachts hats gedaurt war aber schon bc =)
Als ich mit meinem kleinen feuermage auf 60 nen 64er Pala platt gemacht hab^^

Mein wohl tollster Moment war als ich 40 geworden bin das hat 58 und 70 um Längen getoppt
Mein erster Ritt aufm Mount...hach war das schön:'-)


----------



## BANDiC00T (22. Mai 2008)

Hm... schwierig. Obwohl ich erst seit April 08 WOW spiele.

1. Mit meiner (mittlerweile gelöschten) Blutelfen-Jägerin mit nem anderen Spieler in Tristessa diesen "Fleischriesen" (Name vergessen) zu besiegen, der durch die Todesschneise läuft.

2. Die Umstellung auf das Englische Sprachpaket. Ist einfach 1000x besser als auf Deutsch, vorallem die Untoten haben viel "untoter" klingende Stimmen.

3. 5 Minuten "Dauerkreishüpfen" mit am Ende 10 anderen Spielern, die sich mir angeschlossen haben, als die "Crossroads" mal wieder "down" waren, weil 70er Allies langweilig war. War einfach nur geil.

4. Heute: Emerald-Raptor als erstes Mount. War schon ein sehr geiles Gefühl, damit rumzuheizen.

Ich freu´ mich schon auf viele weitere "beste Momente" in WoW.


----------



## Lori. (23. Mai 2008)

Damals mit Rank14 derbst alles wegzuhauen und von allen begafft zu werden.
Ist in Casual-TBC ja leider nun total witzlos geworden, jeder Depp hat Full-T6/S3 :/
Selbst solo kann man sich Full-S1 holen und hat damit schon über 10k HP und 300+ Resilience 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tillystef (23. Mai 2008)

Mein bester Moment war es als ich durch das Portal in die Scherbenwelt ging die Landschaft war einfach Athemberaubend


----------



## Aleby (23. Mai 2008)

Bei mir warns die ersten lvls - noch keine Ahnung von irgendwas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und natürlich als ich das erste mal 60 wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lvl 70 war dann nicht mehr so aufregend


----------



## Vincent V. (23. Mai 2008)

da gibts einige:

1. Als der mage in DM in der Goblinschmelze am angang runtergehüpft is^^ das ar einfach nur brüller
2. Meine mount holen
3. Das erste mal mit meinem Zwerg nach Lochmodan reinlaufn, alter das war beeindruckend^^

greez

ahja auchn cooler moment war, als mein kumepl mir gesagt hat, dass er mir den 29 dudu twink miener träume finaziert/macht^^


----------



## DarkSaph (23. Mai 2008)

Ach ja...mir ist noch was eingefallen, als ich bei nem C'Thun Funrun den Tentakel bekommen hab.


----------



## Cavalon (23. Mai 2008)

Der schönste Moment in WoW war , als wir Onyxia legten und ich gleich meinen T2 Helm bekam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (23. Mai 2008)

der beste Moment?

hmm es gab so viele aber ich denke der beste war als mir klar wurde das ich der beste WOW Spieler bin!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gleichzeitig wurde mir aber auch klar das mich das unter einen enormen Druck setzt, den Skill Level zu halten.


----------



## Karanidar (23. Mai 2008)

als ich in der beta mit meinem n811 priester in die schmiede in IF trat, bombastische musik an. riesieges gewölbe mit dick geschmolzenem eisen am fließen und so. hat mir voll die gänsehaut gemacht. das war geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten im game, als majordomo damals im 1st try down ging. noch nie an dem gewiped in meiner mc-karriere. :-)

in bc weiß ich nicht mehr. ich glaube als mein hunter twink sich die epische flugmaschine gebaut hat und damit abgehoben ist. das war geil. :-)


----------



## Danbar (23. Mai 2008)

Bester Moment: 
endlich nach 8 Monaten Pause, einem halben Tag üben, mit 4 Kumpels und 5 Rechnern ( Off Warri, Schurke Beastmaster, Hexer, Shadow in meinem Wohnzimmer zu sitzen und zusammen in einer Gruppe das Arathibecken zu rocken,

Das ging mal richtig ab....12 Siege hintereinander  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twista (23. Mai 2008)

Die ersten 20 Level mit meinem Pala (jetz Hunter)
Level 40 mitm Hunter und Level 70 mitm hunter.

Schlimmstes Ereigniss:
Bei 1. try archimonde auf ca 20 % gebracht dann war server dc und wir kratzen ab. -.-


----------



## Shamozz (23. Mai 2008)

Was mir noch einfällt, wäre die Anfänge...


...das erste mal WoW betreten... 

...das erste mal ein Questlog lesen....

....das erste mal gegen die Allianz kämpfen....

...... das erste mal n Ticket machen, weil ein Mob buggy war.....


----------



## Mcmacc (23. Mai 2008)

Als ich mit meinem ersten char in northshire stand und mich erstmal umsehn musste


----------



## -kroni- (23. Mai 2008)

Als ich endlich Level 70 erreicht hatte und das ewige leveln ein Ende hatte.

Und natürlich das erste mal Karazhan, als ich da drin' stand war ich hin und weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wooz (23. Mai 2008)

-die ersten level mit meinem krieger lvl 1-15
-das auktionshaus zu entdecken ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-lvl 40 mount, geritten erstma bis zum abwinken^^
-lvl 58 portal
-lvl 60 epic mount
-lvl 70 werden
-flugmount holen
-beide berufe auf 375^^
-mount aus nagrand, perlen farmen ohne ende....
-kara alle bosskils das erste mal waren geil, besonders nightbane welcher mein schild droppte und schachevent mein tankschwert drin war
-sethekkhallen hc un d ich am ende alleine übrig war bei 2% und ich ihn umgehaun hab^^
-kararun in knapp 3h clear
-t4 schultern von maulgar
-gruul kill
-5000g gefarmt und dann epic flugmount geholt, erstma geflogen bis zum  abwinken^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-mittlerweile freue ich mich bei meinen ganzen twinks über jeden grünen crap den ich tragen kann^^
-lvl49 pvp twink ausgestattet zu haben wie ich es wollte 
sind soviele momente....


----------



## Gutebesserung (23. Mai 2008)

Als ich Heute AoC Installiert habe und nach 30 min WOW gekündigt habe.


----------



## Sûmy (23. Mai 2008)

Öffnung von Ahn'quirai oder wie mans nochmal schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldfit (23. Mai 2008)

Natürlich als ich meinen hexer auf 70 gebracht hab....hat ziemlich lange bei mir gedauert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheeria (24. Mai 2008)

- Gestern mittag zur neuen Raidleitung unseres Kararaids ernannt worden - als Frau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- als mein allererster Char das Reiten lernte
- als meine Pala auf Schutz umkillte
- als meine kleine Schurkin Gifte lernte
- und gerade Lady Onyxia besucht - und erfolgreich gelegt mit 5 Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumbumlee (24. Mai 2008)

ganz klar, du spielst stundenlang bis lvl 70 und dann kaufst du dir dein erstes flug mount und fliegst einfach so rum. habs damals bestimmt 2 std lang gemacht :-)


----------



## Morcan (24. Mai 2008)

-die ersten Minuten in Azeroth
-die ersten "guten" Items 
-mein zweiter Instanzrun (der erste war sehr enttäuschend...und zu kurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
-Lvl 40 und mein Gratispferd ^^
-Lvl 60 und die Epic-Mount-Quest(der genialste Abend in WoW überhaupt)
-Lvl 70 und mein erster Raid (war "nur" Molten Core ^^)
-das erste mal Karazhan


----------



## Xall13 (24. Mai 2008)

1. mal bt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Mai 2008)

macht die Onyxia Questreihe und wenn es euch nicht eiskallt den Rucken runteräuft wenn ihr mit Maxwell nach Sturmwind reinkommt weiß ich nicht genau was es noch geben sollte.

Irgendwie jedesmal wenn ich in einer neuen Instanz bin.


----------



## the Huntress (24. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte soviele, daher spiele ich dieses Spiel nunmal so gerne aber ein paar bestimmte habe ich :
- Server Firstkill von Maexxna (Naxxramas)
- Hordefirstkill von der Witwe (Naxxramas)
- meine ersten Stunden in Molten Core
- die Bosse meiner Hunter Equip Quest und natürlich das Erfolgserlebnis als ich den Bogen und den Stab in den Händen hatte
- als ich das erste mal durchs dunkle Portal ging und _Goooooooood Morning Vietnam_ geschrien habe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- als ich mit meinen Kuscheldruiden ,,geheiratet" habe, ein Schattenpriester hat uns aber getraut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- das erste Mal Blackwing Lair clear
- AQ der C'Thun Bosskampf. Leider nie getötet bekommen sondern nur bis zur 2ten Phase oder so, aber der Bosskampf war einfach nur genial, hat viel Spaß gemacht!

to be continued!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## e2to (24. Mai 2008)

Als ich mit meinem Orc Krieger das erste mal in Orgrimmar reinkam. Boah war das groß^^


----------



## Martok (24. Mai 2008)

als mein priester bannfluch /segnung in den händen heilt


----------



## Annovella (24. Mai 2008)

als ich Donneraan gelegt habe und mein thunderfury bekommen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habs natürlich aufgenommen mit fraps  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (24. Mai 2008)

Achja
-das erste mal in Undercity verlaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PsychoStyle (24. Mai 2008)

hmm....
als ich nach all den vorquests die kara per abgeschlossen hatte und danach als ich das erste mal bei nem echten raid dabei war (kara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Pread (24. Mai 2008)

is bei mir jedes mal ein neues Glükksgfefühf, wenn ich als priest son Drecksalli umknall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die Horde!


----------



## Rojan (24. Mai 2008)

vashj firstkill <3


----------



## Sheeria (24. Mai 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> macht die Onyxia Questreihe und wenn es euch nicht eiskallt den Rucken runteräuft wenn ihr mit Maxwell nach Sturmwind reinkommt weiß ich nicht genau was es noch geben sollte.



der Gute heisst Windsor ^^ 

aber.. ja... das ist einer der Momente in WoW, der sich mit nichts vergleichen lässt... der Einzug mit Windsor in SW... Onyxia wird enttarnt.. Windsor stirbt..

da hatte ich nen Kloß im Hals, diese Questreihe hat etwas Episches an sich...


----------



## Fumacilla (24. Mai 2008)

nachdem ich nach langem sparen endlich mein episches flugmount hatte... aber eigentlich der tag, an dem nen kollege aufgehört hat zu spielen und mir damals sein gesamtes vrmögen vermacht hatte... 8k einfach so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (24. Mai 2008)

Als ich meine beste RL freundin kennengelernt habe <3


----------



## Feglog (24. Mai 2008)

Ersten Boss in Zul'Gurub down mit 10 Mann auf 60 und alle pre-MC equipped. DAS war der Oberhammer.

Ewig viele Trys und dann endlich: noch 5%- noch 1% - 1% - 1% - DOWWWWWWN! Das der TS²-Server das überlebt hat wundert mich heut noch ;D



> macht die Onyxia Questreihe und wenn es euch nicht eiskallt den Rucken runteräuft wenn ihr mit Maxwell nach Sturmwind reinkommt weiß ich nicht genau was es noch geben sollte.


auch sehr nett


----------



## Randy Orton (24. Mai 2008)

mein lvl up zu 60..hatte mir meine besten freunde geschnappt un ab gings nach strat^^ war aber noch vor bc das ich das 60 sein noch bissel genießen konnt ;D


----------



## Psycódic (24. Mai 2008)

Bei mir gibts es einige tolle Momente zum einen war es toll wo ich 70ig geworden bin! Dan als ich das erstemal mit ner Rnd Kara war gleich den Dolch vom Prinz abgeräumt...  und als mein erstes T4 Teil gedropt ist würfelten die andern 94 und 96 ich war schon total down doch ich schmetterte ne 100 raus ich rannte durch das ganze Haus vor freude! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Psy


----------



## -Xero- (24. Mai 2008)

als ich meine slazé kennen gelernt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (24. Mai 2008)

reallife? als ich meinen schatzi fand <3<3<3<3

ingame? Eröffnung vom Tempel von AQ und Naxx clear (alles vor BC ^-^)


----------



## Aplizzier (24. Mai 2008)

JO einduetig die ersten lvl. Man weiß nicht was man richtig tut sondern spielt das spiel einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und den flair verlierts einfahc nach ner zeit. nicht wei ldas game schlecht ist , sondern weil man schon alles weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

: ach ja war das schön damals. Freuem ichriesig auf wotlk .ENDLICH WIEDER NE NORMALE WELT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michamonk (24. Mai 2008)

Der beste mom für mich ist der wo man sich durch die netten leute die man kennt klar wird das kein drop oder sonstwas an gold wichtig ist sondern die guten menschen die man kennenlernt und mit denen man mit freude zusammenspielt.


----------



## teh_jack (5. Juni 2008)

- Als ich zum ersten Mal WoW gespielt hab und mit einem Zwergen Pala (hatte damals keinen Schimmer was ein Pala ueberhaupt ist^^) im Schnee mit richtig Atmo gequestet hab
- Das erste Mal fliegen von IF nach SW
- Als ich zu Horde gewechselt hab ^^
- Als ich nach ca. 1 Jahr spielen (mit mehreren Pausen) endlich lvl 70 geworden bin


----------



## Forentroll (5. Juni 2008)

Der erste Vaelastrasz-First-Kill mit meiner Gilde - auf Level 60 und mit 40 Mann !
Nachdem wir da mehrere Wochen dran gewhiped sind
Früher war alles besser....


----------



## Pimpler (5. Juni 2008)

mein bester moment war einfach in die gilde einzutreten in der ich jetzt auch noch bin und viele nette leute kennen lernen durfte und mit denen dann kara clearen


----------



## Mobius-1337 (5. Juni 2008)

Als ich neu mit WoW angefangen habe und ich mit meinem Pala (vor BC) mit lvl 12 zum allerersten mal nach SW reinlief und die Statuen ein paar Minuten bewunderte... dann kam der erste Raid von Hordlern auf SW den ich gesehen hatte^^ als WoW frischling war ich natürlich verwirrt was da abgeht, aber die Hordis sind netmal über die Brücke gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muha. Alles in Allem ein toller überwältigender Moment ^^


----------



## Mithrio (5. Juni 2008)

mmh lvl70, epic fliegevieh, erste mal kara clear (ja das musste man sich mal erarbeiten ^^ ) dann vashj firstkill, kael firstkill und ganz klar das "Ihr wisst nicht was euch erwartet!" als ich das erste mal vor Illidan stand... (Gut der Kampf ist eine enttäuschung aber egal ^^ )

Leider erst mit BC angefangen, von daher ony, mc, bwl, aq20, aq40 (teilweise) mit 70er gecleared.. schade


----------



## Nagroth (5. Juni 2008)

1. Als ich mit WOW anfing
2. Als ich mit WOW aufhörte


----------



## glurack (5. Juni 2008)

Ich muss sagen war bei mir wo ich (auf Pilzen/und viel Grass)in Feralas ankam allet war bund und ick kam garnicht kalr war schon toll..Und als ich durchs dunkle Portal bin...und da das erste mal den Grubenkommandanten zu mir gepullt habe und der auf der Treppe down ging..war schon funny


----------



## Nilaith (5. Juni 2008)

Die ersten zehn Level als ich neu angefangen hatte. Mein Verlobter hat mir WoW geschenkt und ich "musste" also auch ran.... die ersten zehn Level deswegen, weil ich noch nicht richtig laufen konnte und meine Richtung dabei drehen, Treppen noch immer ein Problem war, und alles sehr neu war. Wie das Gefühl beim ersten Date an das man zurück denkt wenn man schon zwei Jahre und aufwärts zusammen lebt.


----------



## Gigg (5. Juni 2008)

als raggi damals das erste mal down ging


----------



## rapide (5. Juni 2008)

Damals das Dunkle Portal, muss ich den anderen zustimmen.

Und vor einer Woche der geilste Moment...Vashj down...die Emotionen im TS waren den Kill wert, alle waren glückglich und die Items nur zweitrangig...

Ansonsten gab es viele kleine sehr schöne Momente und Ereignisse...


----------



## Monyesak (5. Juni 2008)

also moroes nach 7 wochen und unzähligen wipes down war XD

und mein erster world epic drop


----------



## Yuukami (5. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich bin meine alten dudu im bg und in der Scherbenwelt über weg gelaufen (den ich in dem ersten jahr gespielt habe und dann verkauft habe) hab sogar den typen noch gesprochen der sie (nachtelfe jetzt spielt) 

KLUGSCHEIßER SATZ
"HODLER UND ALLYS VERSTEHEHN SICH NICHT WIE HAST DU DANN MIT DEM GESPROCHEN"

GILDE GEGOOGELT UND DANN AUF TS fertig aus

super typ aber trotzdem hab ich sie aus den latschen gecrittet


----------



## myxemio (5. Juni 2008)

Mein bester Moment in WoW??

mal nachdenken.....  hmm...   achja^^ stimmt ja......

Als ich in die Systemsteuerung ging und in der Software "World of Warcraft" löschte!

und, also ich danach dann "Age of Conan" auf meinen Rechner installierte...

der schönste moment überhaupt.. kein Stress mehr, kein Egogetue und sonstige Itemgeilheit...

Einfach nur entspannt zocken ohne irgendwelches Kiddygespamme!!!!

Adios WoW...  hast mir einiges an nerven gekostet!


----------



## Chínín (5. Juni 2008)

Bei mir warens 3 super momente
1. Als ich mein 60% Mount bekam xD
2. als ich nach 6 Monaten (!!!) Spielpause wieder WoW hatte (für 10 Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und 3. Als ich es mal hingekriegt habe den Grubenlord zu killen und danach zuzusehen wie n Haufen Dämonen durchs Dunkle Portal rannten xD
(Jaaa da haben mir die Wachen geholfen xD)


----------



## Silyana (5. Juni 2008)

Hm,die ersten Level als man noch nicht wusste wohin und wie alles funktionierte,alles was es neu zu entdecken gab,war toll.

Das erste mal vor dem Portal stehen und durchlaufen und den Grubenkomandanten und alle dahinter zu sehen.

Das erste mal 70 werden und das vor einer Freundin von mir,sie hatte gut fluchen.

Und letztens erst mit meiner Priesterin TdM clear, Kael auf 7 prozent down und nur noch unser Tank lebte,er hat es letzten endes geschafft,war schon ein tolles Gefühl.

Und ansonsten ist es wohl jede neue Instanz die ich betrete.


----------



## Schamson (5. Juni 2008)

Als mein Gnom Krieger 70 wurde und gleich im ersten BG einen Tauren gelegt hat. Das war ein Gefühl....


----------



## Schwendrick (5. Juni 2008)

Das war gestern Abend,

Kael auf 9% Tank vereckt und man im TS nur noch laut schreiend das Kommando "SCHEIß AUFS EI, FULL DMG AUF KAEL" hörte und der Sack am Ende dann lag...

Was ein herliches gefühl, endlich Hand von A'dal!!!


----------



## Nr.2 (5. Juni 2008)

als i meinen spektraltiger eingelöst habe und mir der halbe server hinterhergelaufn is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. Juni 2008)

Nr.2 schrieb:


> als i meinen spektraltiger eingelöst habe und mir der halbe server hinterhergelaufn is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hätte ihn bei ebay vercheckt und das geld versoffen^^


----------



## Eluneszorn (5. Juni 2008)

Der tollste Moment war für mich als ich das erste Mal als Stufe 10 Nachtelf Darnassus betrat,da habe ich gestaunt,imho die schönste Stadt in WoW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch heute noch nach über 3 Jahren komme ich oft noch gern nach Darnassus um ein wenig zu verweilen,ein paar Fische zu angeln und Tyrande Whisperwind zu treffen.
Es ist ein Gefühl wie nach Hause zu kommen zu guten alten Freunden die man lange nicht gesehen hat,keine Orcs,Trolle und anderes Gezücht läuft da rum einfach nur gute alte Bekannte die einem freundlich gesonnen sind.


----------



## .Spawn. (5. Juni 2008)

ganz klar, als mein erster char 60 wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oh man is das scho lang her


----------



## Uaaargh (5. Juni 2008)

mein bester moment war, als bloodboil sich endlich auf den boden gelegt hat und ganz friedlich eingeschlafen ist ;D


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. Juni 2008)

als ich mit wow begonnen habe.


----------



## Smeal (5. Juni 2008)

bester moment als ich endlich mit meinem alten kack pc wow zum laufen bekommen habe (noch vor bc)
schlechtester moment als nach 3 tagen nen zwischen patch kam und es ned mehr ging
jetzt spiele ich seit bc und ich wünsche mir die alten zeiten wieder die inis sind irgendwie geiler gegen große drachen kämpfen und so weiter in bc läufst nur zwischen nagas und in nem pinken traumschloß rum -.-


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. Juni 2008)

mein aufregendster moment war als wir unsere bt pre fertig hatten und dann zum ersten mal nach bt sind.....kael kill und illi kill waren natürlich auch schöne momente...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (5. Juni 2008)

da gibts bei mir schon einiges :

Die ersten 10 LvL ( neues game entdecken ftw )
Meine erste Ini ( RFA )
Erstes mal treppe in ZF
Mein Mount ( palapony : i <3 u! )
und das gegenseitige kennenlernen meiner n1 gilde!

Und natürlich : landschaft bewundern! Als bekennender wc3 Spieler , steht ich Manchmal einfach auf Bergen , und schaue der untergehenden Sonne zu u.Ä.


----------



## Líabèya (5. Juni 2008)

Die Gründung meiner Gilde "Sturm der Seelen" auf Blutkessel. Wir haben uns zwar mittlerweile aus mangelndem Spielerpersonal auf dem Server aufgelöst, aber der Kern der Gilde ist zusammen weggetranst, ist weiterhin in einer Gilde und pflegt gute RL Kontakt zueinander.

Wenns mir um Ingame Dinge geht:

Das erste Mal aus dem Wald in Feralas rausreiten und am Strand im Sonnenuntergang stehen


----------



## Sleepysimon (5. Juni 2008)

Als ich meine Freundin kennen gelernt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Als ich meine Freundin kennen gelernt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*umschau*

Und wo hat sie diesem Moment eine Widmung geschrieben? Unter "Mein größtes Fauxpass"?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (5. Juni 2008)

Líabèya schrieb:


> Das erste Mal aus dem Wald in Feralas rausreiten und am Strand im Sonnenuntergang stehen







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das durfte ich auch erleben !


----------



## Sleepysimon (5. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *umschau*
> 
> Und wo hat sie diesem Moment eine Widmung geschrieben? Unter "Mein größtes Fauxpass"?
> 
> ...



Pah ich komm doch nicht in die Pingugank crew -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramponaut (5. Juni 2008)

Mein erster Illidan kill, oder ein Server Horde Firstkill von Kalecgos und Brutallus, warn schon coole Momente :>


----------



## Hean (5. Juni 2008)

das beste war dasd erste mal durchs portal zu laufen das ist echt cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Pah ich komm doch nicht in die Pingugank crew -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hättest du statt nem Tennisschläger ne Fliegenklatsche genommen, wärst du von dem Pinguin auch nicht entdeckt worden!^ ^

Aber zum Glück hab ich ja gleich vorn vorneherein ne Unterschrift für die Haftbarkeitsverzichtserklärung eingefordert! *gg*


----------



## Sleepysimon (5. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hättest du statt nem Tennisschläger ne Fliegenklatsche genommen, wärst du von dem Pinguin auch nicht entdeckt worden!^ ^
> 
> Aber zum Glück hab ich ja gleich vorn vorneherein ne Unterschrift für die Haftbarkeitsverzichtserklärung eingefordert! *gg*



Ich schieß aber lieber mit Kanonen auf Spatzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich schieß aber lieber mit Kanonen auf Spatzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok dann erzähl mal warum du deiner Freundin hier Honig ums Maul schmierst! Hat sie dich mit ner Blutelfe beim flirten erwischt? ^^


----------



## wizady (5. Juni 2008)

AQ tore endlich offen
C'Tun als eine der ersten gilden in deutschland gelegt
Nefarian kill bzw bosskampf allg


----------



## Moktheshock (5. Juni 2008)

Mein erstesmal Naxx
Meine ersten schritte in wow

und vor allem

Meine Hochzeit


----------



## Ir0n M4id3n (5. Juni 2008)

mein bester moment in WoW war ganz klar das Erreichen von Level 70!^^
und als ich dann endlich die 5000g für epic fliegen erfarmt hatte=)


----------



## Sleepysimon (5. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ok dann erzähl mal warum du deiner Freundin hier Honig ums Maul schmierst! Hat sie dich mit ner Blutelfe beim flirten erwischt? ^^



Neeeein erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne Spass^^ Ich liebe sie halt einfach immer noch wie am ersten Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sepultur (5. Juni 2008)

als ich das epic-flugmount vom ingi fertig hatte


----------



## staran (5. Juni 2008)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert mal welcher euer bester Moment in WoW war?
> 
> z.B. bei mir war es als ich das erste mal Onyxia getötet habe
> 
> ...



Das war der Tag andem ich mit WoW aufgehört habe!


----------



## spiederschwein (5. Juni 2008)

Als ich mit meiner gilde zul jin endlich down hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oníshanu (5. Juni 2008)

In den Höhlen der Zeit hautnah einen Teil der Geschichte von Warcraft miterleben zu dürfen.Als ich das erste mal da drinnen war,war ich total glücklich^^


----------



## Rayon (5. Juni 2008)

aq40 gerockt zu haben, xroad-raids/tm-ss zergs und dann das ich aufgehört hab :]


----------



## gotttalk (5. Juni 2008)

pvp technisch gesehen die X-Roads Raid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   oder die 200 Mann Kämpfe in der Arena der Gurubashi

so pve technisch, dass wir kelthuzad noch vor bc gelegt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die macht von menethil war schon schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Neeeein erwischt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetzt kommt ne Antwort mit der hättest du bestimmt nie von mir gerechnet^^:

Es sei euch gegönnt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadchieff (5. Juni 2008)

also ich glaub mein bester moment..hmm..als ich mit meinem schami mit  ner randomgrp kara war und wir nach 3,5std vorm prinz standen..prinz fällt, mein t4 helm is drin...ich sag kein wort mehr zu meinem kumpel der damals da war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /würfeln...ne 100^^ich bin abgegangen wie zäpfchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorallem weil n anderer 90 gerollt hat^^


----------



## Naarg (5. Juni 2008)

Die ersten 14 Level, ich werde noch heute sentimental wenn ich über Mulgore fliege


----------



## Big Tank (5. Juni 2008)

Als ich mit WoW angefangen hab und 6 60er in Xr waren, damals hatte ich danach richtiges Motivationsgefühl oder ein Suchtschub....war aufjedenfall ein gefühl wie bei keinem anderem spiel zuvor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Hört sich 2deutig an, war aber so


----------



## Sleepysimon (5. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt ne Antwort mit der hättest du bestimmt nie von mir gerechnet^^:
> 
> Es sei euch gegönnt!
> 
> ...



Danke ich trete doch bei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big Tank (5. Juni 2008)

Big schrieb:


> Als ich mit WoW angefangen hab und 6 60er in Xr waren, damals hatte ich danach richtiges Motivationsgefühl oder ein Suchtschub....war aufjedenfall ein gefühl wie bei keinem anderem spiel zuvor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also die anfangszeit in wow hat mir einfach am besten gefallen, da alles noch neu wa


----------



## Belsina5 (5. Juni 2008)

ui einige
wie zb
mein erstes epic reit und flugmound
den magischen flusskrebs den ich geangelt hatte
als mein freund das erste mal mit nach Der Tempel von Ahn'Qiraj  mit genommen hat
oder die alten instanzen wo mein freund und ich beide allein drin waren
weil ich sie noch nicht kannte


----------



## Komicus (5. Juni 2008)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert mal welcher euer bester Moment in WoW war?
> 
> z.B. bei mir war es als ich das erste mal Onyxia getötet habe
> 
> ...



Mein bester Moment war als ich angefangen hab und ich mich mit einem Kumpel durch das Schlingendorntal gestorben bin^^ damals waren wir noch lvl 12 und er wollt als Jäger unbedingt ein Raptor als Pet. Gott was haben wir diese 3h sterben gelacht bis wir endlich den verdammten Raptor hatten XD

Ja und nartürlich das erste mal durchs Portal, die 70 hingegen war total unspäktakulär, hab mich nur geärgert das meine EP Anzeige bei 100% stand obwohl mir noch 1600pkt gefehlt haben^^achja....

btw schöner thread auch mal zu lesen was die anderen so als toll empfunden haben und das mit dem Jäger fand ich auch gut^^


----------



## chimaria (5. Juni 2008)

mein schönster moment war als ich im atathihochland auf 39 nen 42 elite moob gekillt hab nd dadurch lvl up gekommen  bin und mir mein schikes hexer mount hollen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und als is  meine T5 schultern bekommen hab...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hexer t5 schulter sind optisch einfach nur HAMMA und so


----------



## Plakner (5. Juni 2008)

Klasse war auch als enldich ma mein t4 Hände gedroppt sind und ich ne 1 gerollt hab^^
Alle lachen mich aus bis ihnen klar wurde das ich der einzige mit need bin^^
War auch lustig im Ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siebäsiech (5. Juni 2008)

Als ich meinen ersten Epischen Rüstungsgegenstand bekam. Die Epischen Gegenstände hatten früher vor Bc nen viel höheren Stellenwert als heute. Man musste noch richtig drum Kämpfen um was Episches zu kriegen. Heute wird es einem praktisch in den Schoss gelegt.

Als nach x-maligen Arkatraz-Raids endlich mal das langersehnte Shiffars Nexushorn für mich dropte.

Als ich nach Stunden- oder Tagelangem Farmen die Komplette Zauberfeuer und Zauberschlagrüstung mein Eigen nennen durfte und den Rüstungsbonus austesten konnte.


----------



## -Josh- (5. Juni 2008)

Ich habe 2:

1)  Die epische Quest für das Hexenmeistermount, ich war stolz wie Oskar... 

2)  2 leute, die SICH (nicht mich) aus dem RL kannten, einer (traax) den ich schon etwas länger in der RL hatte, und seinen ach so tollen freund (Vandersex ... toller name übrigens /ticket ) 
Im versunkenen Tempel : Traax und ich hatten eine Gruppe .. Healdudu (traax)   verstärker (ich)  hexer und Krieger
Wir sind mehrfach gewipped ... Dann holte er Vandersex als "hilfe"  ich habe aus ironie dem Hexer gesagt er soll das Knochendrachenevent starten , was die Gurke daraufhin auch tat ...  die tore gehen bei dem event zu, und Vandersex ... naja ... unglaublich angepisst.  Wir schaffen den Boss trotzdem .. Dann bei dem Loch im tempel ... Ich ruf aus spaß :  " 3 ... 2 .... 1... SPRINGEN !!! "   Was vandersex nach meinem aufschrei auf ausführte ...  alle konnten ganz genau erkenen, das er mit nich zu verachtender geschwindigkeit tot auf dem boden aufklatschte ... Traax sprang (k.a. wieso) hinterher o.O ...  Die beiden "profijumper" waren Bayer .. seitdem tag nenn ich bayerische leute .. Bayerana und wunder mich , wieso diese "überaus schlauen" leute im Süden, denn die klügsten deutschland sein sollen ... jaja , die ausnahmen bestätigen die regel <.< 

Also Fazit: ich hab mich dreckig gelacht, als Traax noch hinterherhüpfte ..

MfG JTFroxx


----------



## Scred (5. Juni 2008)

das erste mal duch das dark portal zu gehen


----------



## Thranduilo (5. Juni 2008)

Bisher der Illidan 1st kill
ganz klar

und sonst... naja so am anfang, als ich noch n kleiner mage war, das war einfach geil, da war WOW wirklich noch perfekt für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das hatte am anfang das gewisse etwas was es jetzt nemme hat, ich mein jetzt net die veränderungen, sondern das "noob-sein" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


klingt komisch, ist aber echt so


----------



## Lurgrim (5. Juni 2008)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert mal welcher euer bester Moment in WoW war?
> 
> z.B. bei mir war es als ich das erste mal Onyxia getötet habe
> 
> ...



ganz klar als ich das erste mal kara gegangen bin. ich hab gezittert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
leider hab ich eerst kurz vor tbc angefangen ...nix bwl etc gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . war bestimmt einfach nur geil


----------



## Steff77 (5. Juni 2008)

Mein schönster moment war als ich mit meinem pet vor dem dunklen portal stand und durchlief...


----------



## Tenshukaku (5. Juni 2008)

mhm also  ony first kill, gruul first, nefarian....
t4 helm bekommen.....


----------



## deathmagier (5. Juni 2008)

eindeutig das ich meine alte gilde verlassen hab und zu meiner neuen gilde gegangen bin die beste entscheidung die ich treffen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djmayman (5. Juni 2008)

es gab schon mehrere tolle momente in wow.
als ich pre bc 40 wurde und mir das erste mount kaufen konnte, pre bc lvl 60 zu erreichen und epic mount, das erste mal ubrs gehen und gleich ein d1 setteil bekommen, mein erster 70er char auf nem neuen server, normales FM und dann epic FM, mein erstes T4 teil, das erste mal als ich prinz getankt und dann auch gelegt habe und natürlich alle firstkills


----------



## Schmaladin (5. Juni 2008)

Das ich auf meinem Spektraltiger durch Azeroth und die Scherbenwelt reisen konnte.

Server Theradras/ Fraktion Horde/ Klasse Blutelf Paladin


----------



## Crystalstorm (5. Juni 2008)

der beste moment in wow den ich erlebt habe war definitiv der als ich mit meinem gnom warlock das erste mal durchs dunkle portal bin !!!!!
war einfach großartig (da fühlte ich mich als gehöre ich auch zu den großen gamern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
lg


----------



## SehrBoehZe (5. Juni 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Als ich das erste mal in Stormwind reingelaufen war...
> Der Eindruck, die Musik... Da kann kein HDRO oder
> was es sonst noch für Möchtegern MMo´s gibt
> mithalten...
> ...



! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightalb (5. Juni 2008)

Rittmeister, pvpTiger, 20. der pvp Wertung, gegen den Widerstand all der Schummler auf Alli und Hordeseite, ohne Stammgruppe.
(Werde *Endgegner und all den anderen das *Ergebnis absprachen* nie verzeihen.)

Ragidown, Onydown

Episches Jägerquest (das beste Quest das es je in WoW gab) Als der letzte Dämon down war ..... 

Episches Priesterquest

-------------------------
komisch aus BC hab ich nix was mich richtig begeistert hat, hab noch Sunwellplateau offen , vielleicht dann da ..


----------



## DuffDuck (6. Juni 2008)

Heute das erste mal 250Auktionen von mir im AH, und alls nextes geht es auf die 500.


----------



## Thersus (6. Juni 2008)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert mal welcher euer bester Moment in WoW war?
> 
> z.B. bei mir war es als ich das erste mal Onyxia getötet habe
> 
> ...



Hm. Mein coolstes Erlebnis war ganz in der nähe von deinem. Als ich zusammen mit einem Krieger hinter so einem fliegenden Drachen hinterher gehetzt bin, bis der warrie ihn endlich in armbrust schussreichweite hatte schien eine halbe ewigkeit zu dauern, und dann kam er auf uns runter und wir ham ihn plattgemacht.^^ War ne feine sache. Nicht wie bei den meisten anderen drachen in der steppe usw. wo man hingeht und sie putthaut wie nen normalen mob.


----------



## Kusiii (6. Juni 2008)

Meine besten Momente waren als ich mir mein 40er Reittier leisten konnte. Danach das erste mal durchs Dunkle Portal (nachdem ich so oft die Meldung "Erst ab lvl 58 möglich" lesen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Nicht zu vergessen ist sicherlich der Moment als mich jemand komplett neu Eingekleidet hat und mir dazu noch 4 Magieerfüllte Netherstofftaschen geschenkt hat.

Meine Kommenden Momente werden sicherlich sein wenn ich mir endlich mal mein 60er Reittier leisten kann und wenn ich stufe 70 erreicht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelical (6. Juni 2008)

ganz klar als ich meine besser hälfte in wow kennengelernt habe da hat wow dann gleich umso mehr spass gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nershul (6. Juni 2008)

Mh also zurückblickend der mit ziemlichem Abstand schönste Moment war damals der* First-Kill von Ragnaros in Molten Core *mit meiner damaligen Gilde!!! Den Moment werde ich glaube ich niemals mehr vergessen... 

Der zweitschönste war wohl entweder der First-Kill von Lady Vashj aus dem Schlangenschrein mit meiner jetzigen Gilde oder aber der erste Gang durch das Dunkle Portal vielleicht noch... 

Einen Moment, den ich so auch nie vergessen werden, der aber jetzt nicht unbedingt der schönste war:
Arena, 2on2, ich als Magier und mein Partner war Schurke gegen eine Schami/Hexer Kombo (Wertungsbereich 1600, also nix besonderes jetzt). Mein Schurke war recht fix down, aber ich habs tatsächlich gepackt das Game noch zu gewinnen... hat gefühlte 10 Minuten gedauert. Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich nie viel PvP gespielt habe und das meine ersten Gehversuche in der Arena waren, also kaum Erfahrung, nahezu kein PvP-Gear... war irgendwie n tolles Gefühl ^^


----------



## m1Cha (6. Juni 2008)

Kurator 1st, Vashj 1st, Kael 1st, Archimonde 1st, Illidan 1st, Kalegos 1st, Brutallus 1st,
full t6, n811-mount, epic-flugmount, 7000g, gilden-invite zu oblivion, 70, 

Ja gab viele tolle Momente aber die 1st-Kill waren einfach GEiL. (max <3 oblivion)


----------



## Acid_1 (6. Juni 2008)

hach ja *zufriedener seufzer* das erste mal scherbenwelt, das war der beste wow moment meines lebens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katze (6. Juni 2008)

der erbarm. gladi titel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cr0wey (6. Juni 2008)

naja als wir 25leute vor gruul, um 6 uhr morgens inner woche, standen und eine kolegin mich angewhispert hat "du feigling, traust dich eh net aleine gegen gruul =P" und ich als dd hab mir das nicht gefallen lassen und hab ihn gepullt O.o und alle starben und musste jeden 2g repkosten geben (;


----------



## Brisk7373 (6. Juni 2008)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider erst mit BC angefangen und mittlerweile bereue ich es.
> 
> Es kommt nie ein Raid für Onyxia, BWL, AQ 20, AQ 40 usw. zusammen...
> 
> ...



100% /zustimmen
das is mal n geiler beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott92 (6. Juni 2008)

eig gab es viele tolle momente .. aber au genug schlimme momente


----------



## Oswo (6. Juni 2008)

Als ich WoW von meiner HD radiert habe und mit HdRO angefangen habe...das war definitiv der beste Moment  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aplizzier (6. Juni 2008)

Als ich von der Allianzzur Horde gewechselt bin


----------



## Phobius (6. Juni 2008)

Hmm da gab es mehrere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der wohl am beeindruckenste war der Schritt durch das Dark Portal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (6. Juni 2008)

-mehr als 100 ruchlose Morde (hehe)
-bei Nef gewipt (fands trotzdem toll gegen diesen riesigen Drachen zu kämpfen
-öhm blauer dropp bei einem Mob! (leider noch nie etwas episches)
- und natürlich der allerbeste::: mit meinem ersten Chara auf Lvl 41 1/2 mein schwarzen Panther zu kaufen


----------



## Cr3s (6. Juni 2008)

Draft schrieb:


> Für mich waren es damals die ersten 10 Level...


schließe mich dem an, da fand man es noch spannend ne mobgruppe zu pullen, da man nicht einschätzen konnte, ob mans schafft oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gallatin8 (6. Juni 2008)

der erste char............

das gesicht meines kumpels als er gehört hat das ich als pala fürs erste mount 85s ausgeben muss....

als ich ihn als schutz pala einfach so ohne mühe gekillt hab....(er ist BM hunter)

als er beim ony pre (marshall windsor befreien) als wir fast fertig waren (zuzweit) seine cola über die tastatur und maus gekippt hat und uns somit kurz vorm ende ins verderben riss

als Ragnaros mich mit zwei crits hintereinander umgehauen hat^^

und zu guter letzt natürlich mein erstes epik


----------



## Mace (6. Juni 2008)

Der Tag an dem ich mit WoW aufhörte.


----------



## Aplizzier (6. Juni 2008)

ne atm will ihc iwie net mit wow aufhören. ab und an denk ich zwar das es time wäre aber iwi emachts dnenoch spaß^^


----------



## unbuffed (6. Juni 2008)

Kael'thas firstkill und dann das erste mal Mount Hyjal. <3


----------



## Sugarwarlock (30. Januar 2009)

hmmm gute frage.... hab soviele chars angefangen das lvl 60 einfach nur ne erlösung war... joa und 2 tage später war release von tbc =/^^ mein epicmount mitm hexer war geil^^ hab meine gildenleaderin so lange genervt, bis sie mit mir db geht um das mount zu beschwören (sie hatte die mats zum beschwören^^ musste man net abgeben und ich hab 350g gespart). hmmm was war noch nice.... lvl 70? ne.... auch eher ne erlösung das ich nicht mehr lvln muss... lvl 80 war da doch schon nen schönerer moment^^ epic flugmount? 2 tage je 7 stunden durchs scholazarbecken fliegen und erze looten? unspannend^^ aber war froh als ich es hatte^^ich glaub meine geilsten momente die ich in wow erlebt hab haben nicht direkt was mit wow zutun. die schönsten momente in wow waren oder sind immernoch die sachen die man im ts mit der gilde erlebt und wo man im raid fast an nem boss wiped weil sich alle bepissen vor lachen xD ah hab noch was^^ als ich mit meinem ersten char (melee schamie) nen magier gepwnd habe^^ mit einem hit durchs schild =D hab tarans eisbrecher bekommen  und mein rl freund hat da kreuzfahrer drauf gezaubert^^ wusste weder was die lila schrift bedeutet noch was kreuzfahrer ist... purge kannt ich sowieso net (darum auch onehit durchs schild)^^ danach wusst ich wie imba das alles ist =D... ich glaub ein geiler moment wird sein, wenn ich mit meinem priester segnung habe... der ist dann zwar 80 aber ich habe dann endlich den stab, den ich früher am priester immer extrem geil fand!!!!!!!!!!!!!^^


----------



## CaptainZer0 (30. Januar 2009)

ganz klar als ich mein erstes mount bekommen habe^^


----------



## Pikepu (30. Januar 2009)

lvl 70 und illi zu legen^^ war schon ziemlich geil


----------



## Platti (30. Januar 2009)

als ragnaros down ging und alle gefeiert haben im ts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hexer72 (30. Januar 2009)

als bei einem kara-betriebsausflug unser liebes gildenmitglied (nicht mehr nüchtern) ...
ich nenne ihn einfach mal "klaus"...fragte "was ist eigentlich, wenn ich ins publikum springe?"
so hab ich im ts lange nicht mehr gelacht ;-)


----------



## Ashrokse (30. Januar 2009)

Als ich mit 58 durch das Portal auf die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel gegangen bin, hatte da noch keinen Ruhestein in Shattrath und war daserste mal in der Scherbenwelt.

Damals wirkte das ganze ziemlich gut wie man durch das Portal geschickt wird und überall welche am Kämpfen sind, Katapulte aufgestellt usw. und man selber irgendwo hingeschickt wurde zum mitkämpfen.

Fand ich jedenfalls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crisisslash (30. Januar 2009)

Mein allergeilster moment war als ich meinen Acc gekündigt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr geil, machte tierisch laune und da man als Schurke eh nur verarscht wird ist es die beste entscheidung.^^

Kanns nur jedem Schurken raten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (30. Januar 2009)

erreichen von Stufe 60 vor knapp 4 Jahren !!!!!! PASSED TIMES *träum*


----------



## NightCreat (30. Januar 2009)

als ich gestern mit lvl 80 das erste mal episch fliegen erlernt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keiner meiner ganzen chars hatte vorher episch fliegen war stolz es endlich egschafft zu haben^^


----------



## Cumbulli (30. Januar 2009)

Bester Moment war es zwar nicht , aber an den errinere ich mich sehr gern 


Ich bin im Dämmerwald unterwegs , raus aus Dunkelhain  auf der straße nach süden , mit meinen damals 23er Magier . Mit Wow gerade angefangen als ich dann auf der Höhe des Obstgarten war sehe ich am horizont etwas auf mich zu kommen , ich klicke es an , ein Schwert erscheint als Symbol , dann schau ich auf das Ziel und sehe ein Monster auf etwas vierbeinigem , es war ein Totenkopf zu sehen . Ich bin zur seite gehechtet (blinzeln) in der Hoffnung das es mich nicht sieht . Als es dann an mir vorbei geritten ist dachte ich " puuuh  Glück gehabt , was das wohl war ?"  
Später war mir das Klar : Ein Tauren Jäger auf seinem Kodo.

Daran errinere ich mich immer wenn ich im Dämmerwald bin.

Mein Schönster moment : als ich mir mein epic Mount holen konnte mit stufe 60 

MFG  Cumbulli


----------



## Rene1625 (30. Januar 2009)

die ersten 20 level


----------



## Cyberbutcher (30. Januar 2009)

............................................________........................ 
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,.................. 
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,............ 
.........................,/...............................................”:,........ 
.....................,?......................................................\,..... 
.................../...........................................................,}.... 
................./......................................................,:`^`..}.... 
.............../...................................................,:”........./..... 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../..... 
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../........ 
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/........... 
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}........... 
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../............ 
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../............. 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”............... 
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\................... 
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__........... 
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,.... 
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\........................ 
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\....................... 
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__.. 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``....... 
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\............... 
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\..............


----------



## Bottlewave (30. Januar 2009)

Das erste mal Ragefire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Nefarianfirst (Adrenalinschock bei dne letzten %)


----------



## Thrungal (30. Januar 2009)

die ganzen "als ich meinen Acc gekündigt habe, da mein Char nicht imba ist" bitte ignorieren :-)

meine besten Momente:

das erste Reittier mit 40 (da hat mir ein lieber Freund das noch nötige Geld geliehen) - ein ganz anderes Spielgefühl!!!

Jeder Firstkill im Raid - aber nur dieser, bei dem nur noch wenige Leute mit minimum Life stehen und der Atz trotzdem in den Dreck fällt - DAS ist das Spiel!!!

Und, obwohl das kein Moment ist - die geile Questreihe in den Sturmgipfeln. JA, bitte, haut eure Wololos raus, aber ich find, diese Reihe ist genau das, durch was sich WoW auszeichnen kann und in LK auch passiert.

So far, 
/thrung

Edith:
Als ich mit einen super Gildenkumpel, der im andern Eck von Deutschland wohnt, endlich in HH ein RL-Bier trinken konnte. Marco, das war nicht das letzte Mal!!!!!


----------



## vyse84 (30. Januar 2009)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Aber fast alle 40 Leute auch im TS zu haben, sowas kann und wird ein 25er Raid niemals erreichen.



ne sind ja uch 15leute weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheCampor (30. Januar 2009)

Mein schönster Moment war  als ich noch neu im Spiel war ich glaub ich war 2wochen aktiv ist bei mir nen epic gedroppt aber ich kannte die bedeutung natürlich nicht und hab mir gedacht naja is halt en lila item ich setze es mal für 2gold ins ah.
Naja soweit sogut bis dann en Kollege von mir der schon länger gespielt hat es aussem ah für 2Gold gekauft und mich dann fragte warum ich denn ein epic für 2g ins ah setzen würde der zieht mich heute noch damit auf^^.


----------



## Rocketdog (30. Januar 2009)

Der erste Kill eines Raidbosses: Lucyluder im MC. MC an sich war irgendwie geil bzw. die 40er Raids. Da kam man sich noch wirklich wie in einer "epischen" Schlacht vor, nicht so wie heute in den 25ern oder gar 10ern...

Btw: in BWL musste man viel mit Line of Sight arbeiten, das gibts heute ja quasi gar nicht mehr. Sehr schade, hoffentlich kommt das (natürlich in Verbindung mit "modernen" Encounter Elementen) mal wieder =)


----------



## turageo (30. Januar 2009)

Kusiii schrieb:


> Meine besten Momente waren als ich mir mein 40er Reittier leisten konnte. Danach das erste mal durchs Dunkle Portal



So ziemlich das gleich wie bei mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Worst moment: Am morgen verkatert aufwachen und sich dunkel dran erinnern, dass man letzte Nacht aus lauter Frust seinen 50ger Magier gelöscht hat (das war noch weit Pre-BC^^). War eher nicht so der beste Moment. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (30. Januar 2009)

Mein bester moment war als ich zum ersten mal nach Kara gehen durfte im Dez '07^^

Sonst noch, als ich endlich weg vom Server dieAldor war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArowN (30. Januar 2009)

Als ich nach der Beta die ersten T1/T2 Teile sehen durfte..und als mein Illidanbogen gedropt ist!Außerdem wären da noch 2x max level joar das sind tolle momente...natürlich sind auch andere sachen toll gewesen..abende mit freunden etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrungal (30. Januar 2009)

möchte da noch hinzufügen:

als ich das erste mal mitgehen durfte in MC.
Das hat einer grad sachon gesagt: es ist einfach geil, wenn man sich des epischen Ausmaßes einer Schlacht bewusst wird, heisst: die Bösen sind so stark, dass man mit 40! Mann kaum gegen sie ankommt - und am Ende mit 1% doch noch gewinnt.epische"

Klar, gibt es immer noch Raids, aber das "epische", was sich eben durch die 40 Mann ausgemacht hat, tja, das war halt einfach episch. 
Und nebenbei: ich finde, diese epischen Encounter waren auch den epischen Loots eben entsprechend.


----------



## fakt0r (30. Januar 2009)

Der beste moment war, als ich das erstemal mit nach Karazhan durfte und der Prügelprinz down war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allysekos (30. Januar 2009)

Als ich zum ersten mal Kel Thuzad tötete (naxx2) und der die Axt droppte,die mir überfiel


----------



## elfenbaby (30. Januar 2009)

Eindeutig das Epic-Flugmount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (30. Januar 2009)

Der schönste Moment für mich war, die Person kennengelernt zu haben, die ich bald besuchen werde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (30. Januar 2009)

Level 10 und damit der erste Talentpunkt.


----------



## 123Kill (30. Januar 2009)

Vor 2 Wochen wo ein Ally dudu mal getestet hat ober er mit Hotts und Katztengestahlt aus dem Abflussrohr in Dalaran sprignen kann . Das war echt so komisch als er wie ein Stein aufklatschte XD


----------



## Lari (30. Januar 2009)

Bisher, hmmm...
Letztens AhnKahet Hero, der weibliche Boss, mit den "Zuschauern" drumherum. Wir haben es nicht einmal geschafft, das "Opfer" totzukriegen, bevor er sich eben opfert, dementsprechend Enrage.
Ich hab alle drei Enrages gegengeheilt, als er down war mit der Faust auf den Tisch geschlagen "HAH!!" und wurde komisch von meiner besseren Hälfte angeguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War irgendwie gut ^^


----------



## dr_michi (30. Januar 2009)

mein erster Nefarian & C'thun Kill. Sowie Vashj First kill nach nur 3 Trys *G* und Kael'Thas kill nach 3 Wochen ^^


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (30. Januar 2009)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Level 10 und damit der erste Talentpunkt.


Also hast WoW schon bissl gekannt als angefangen hast?
Ich wusste erst so ca mit Lv16 das es sowas wie Talentpunkte gibt^^


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (30. Januar 2009)

hab keinen besten moment. es sind immer wieder geile momente, wenn man z.b. das endlevel mit seinen chars erreicht hat, wenn der knackige boss nach zahlreichen tries endlich liegt (wie am sonntag malygos), wenn man sein heißbegehrtes episches teil erwürfelt hat, wenn man im 25er erster im gesamtdamage war, wenn man das erste mal auf seinem seltenen mount durch die gegend reitet, wenn man selten pvp macht und dann mal im 1 gegen 1 einen umhaut, wenn man nen kniffligen erfolg erreicht hat und man weiß, dass der im gildenchannel gepostet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maugaran (30. Januar 2009)

der erste Ragnaros Kill früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiligen (30. Januar 2009)

Der schönste moment also ganz Klar zu classic times mein epic mount , zum vollen Preis endlich zu erhalten.
Natürlich auch das alte AV , das waren noch Schlachten.


----------



## Deadwool (30. Januar 2009)

Einer meiner schönsten Momente war in Kara, als unser Magier die frisch erworbene Fähigkeit "Unsichtbarkeit" demonstrierte, indem er durch eine Horde mit Wichteln hindurchlief. Ich nutzte die Gelegenheit um meine ebenfalls noch nicht allzu bekannte Fähigkeit "Irreführung" zu demonstrieren. Ich setzte diese auf den getarnten Magier und schoss einen Mehrfachschuss in die Wichtelgruppe. Ein anderer Kumpel von mir, der daneben stand und ich selbst , wir konnten nicht mehr vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_crysis (30. Januar 2009)

als ich endlich mit meinem ersten char 70 geworden bin das war mein bedeutenster moment^^


----------



## StarFox (30. Januar 2009)

der erste run durch ubrs mit 15mann und der verantwortung für herrn general von drakkisath ^^

das waren noch herausforderungen und taktiken... xD


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Januar 2009)

Völlig bedrinkt auf ner Lan-Party mit Chars auf dem LvL und weit darunter in einer Gruppenaufstellung die so noch selten gesehen wurde mit ein paar Kumpels und zwei Gildenkollegen die nicht auf der Lan waren Kloster gecleart. 
Lustig wenn man in Hörreichweite sitzt und im TS ist ... so viel hab ich schon lang nicht mehr rumgealbert .... und da erkannte ich auch das potenzial des Schurken als Tank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Episches Reiten mit dem Hexer .... vor jeglicher Art von Patch zur Erleichterung.
(dazu sei erwähnt das der Hexer in der Questreihe X Dunkeleisenerze abliefern mußte...... OHJA da hab ich mich grün schwarz und weiss geärgert als ich nach 2-3 Wochen farmen mit den - meiner Meinung nach - benötigten DunkeleisenBARREN vorm Questgeber stand nach mehrmaligem Kontrollieren ob ich die Barren eingesteckt habe und nochmal und nochmal kontrollieren was ich übersehen habe ... weil ... ich konnte ja das Quest nicht abschließen. Irgendwann viel mir nach 10 maligen lesen des Questtextes auf was ich falsch gelesen habe. Meine Gilde hatte ihren Spaß als ich meinen "Unmut" kund tat. )

lg Sily


----------



## Itamu (30. Januar 2009)

Grins meine war bis zum Addon... das ich als magier entlich nach keine ahnung wieviel runs MC stab der Domina hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und naja seid dem Addon Muradin..... XD

Was boss kills angeht war Raggi und Neff die geilsten die ich je erlebt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... sicher jeder endboss ic hwar dabei als Keal down ging meine fresse was nen gejubel im ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber iwei war es scho geile vom feeling nen boss mit 40 anstatt mit 25 zu legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war mehr los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## LackyTom (30. Januar 2009)

Als es unserem Raid nach unzähligen Wipeabenden endlich gelungen ist den ollen Keal`Thas aus TK rauszuprügeln. Und das noch VOR den Nerfs...
Ähnliche Vorgeschichte und Gefühl beim ersten Archimonde Kill.


----------



## Sibanti (30. Januar 2009)

Mein besster Moment war, 
ich steh in einem Elektronikgeschäft vor dem Regal, in dem die  WOW prepaid Karten stehen, und ich habe nicht zugegriffen, was war ich glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ehrlich gesagt, fiel mir das auch nicht sooo schwer, nach der Lichking Erweiterung und den ständigen Umbauten/Nervs von Blizzard.


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Januar 2009)

Itamu schrieb:


> Grins meine war bis zum Addon... das ich als magier entlich nach keine ahnung wieviel runs MC *stab der Domina* hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
made my day, thanks for that.

*wave*

P.S. kein Flame ... jeder kann sich mal vertippen aber der Freudsche Ver"sprecher" ist einfach MEGA :-)


----------



## Kamaji (30. Januar 2009)

Mein schönster Moment war auch der erste Schritt durch das dunkle Portal..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich vermiss die Zeiten als noob


----------



## Komakomi (30. Januar 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Also hast WoW schon bissl gekannt als angefangen hast?
> Ich wusste erst so ca mit Lv16 das es sowas wie Talentpunkte gibt^^



Jaaa die lvl-Phase meines Main-Chars war des schönste... ich hatte so viel Spass, es gab immer was zu sehen und zu endecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab gedacht ein mal geskillt sind die punkte futsch also wartete ich bis lvl 30 so was und skillte dan auf das starrende gesicht eines kumpels hin (der wusste nicht wie ich so weit gekommen bin ohne talente xD) auf feral! Inzwischen skill ich ~1000 mal täglich um da mir jede form des dudus spass macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine große liebe habe ich aller dings dem heal geschenkt! so roll ich jeden tag abends in 10er und 25er-raids meinen kopf über die tasta! *witz*

Naja oder damals in DM.... meine erste inni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hab ich überall den würfel gedrückt... ich dachte "PAH ich bin doch nicht gierig, mach ich lieber bedarf!"
damals hab ich mit verjüngung versucht alle am leben zu halten und anschliesend diese schweere rüstung mit VIIIEL agi bekommen... ich glaub der hunter hat mich immer noch auf der igno... aber es ging auch zu 4 weiter ;D

Es gab viele soche momente in jeder level-phase! und auch mit wotlk gabs wieder so was... einmalig! für so was zogg ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *noob-feeling* FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich vermiss die Zeiten als noob


Bin ich immerhin nicht allein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Januar 2009)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Es gab viele soche momente in jeder level-phase! und auch mit wotlk gabs wieder so was... einmalig! für so was zogg ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das 
./sign
ich auch ^^

ich finds heut noch so spannend wie früher da es immer etwas zu entdecken gibt. Naja ich kann mich halt auch über kleinigkeiten freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


lg Sily


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2009)

Als die Beta endlich vorbei war und meine Eltern und Geschwister endlich eigene Accounts hatten und nicht ständig mit meinem im Spiel waren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itamu (30. Januar 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja komm Stab der Dominanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heißt beim hexer so oder so stab der domina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Succubus halt!!!!! XD 
Mit meinem Hunter damals 30 mal ZG und dann dropt der weltenzerstörer und NEN PALA rollt -.- und ownt mich mit einer 100!!!!!!


----------



## LoLTroll (30. Januar 2009)

Nach 3 unendlich langen Raidmonaten endlich Ragnaros das erste mal sterben zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suupar (30. Januar 2009)

Mein geilster Moment war als ich endlcih meinen ersten char auf 70 hatte die ganze lange arbeit und dann 2 monate später "Wrath of The Lich King" ich hab mich so geärgert


----------



## Kaldreth (30. Januar 2009)

hm zum Einen die allererste Instanz, Todesmienen! Danach wusste ich alles klar das Spiel spielst du länger!

Und dann wie mein Vorposter sagte das erstemal MC clear!


----------



## Dusatori (30. Januar 2009)

als mein hass encounter archi nach ~160 trys umviel

da war was los im TS^^


----------



## Daywa (30. Januar 2009)

Draft schrieb:


> Für mich waren es damals die ersten 10 Level...



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Sowie die ersten Raidkills wo noch viel Fleiß drin gesteckt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (30. Januar 2009)

Also eins meiner witzigsten Erlebnisse hatte ich gestern im Nexus ^^ 

Wir kommen bei dem Abschnitt an der "der Riss" heißt. Dort muss man ja bekanntlich von Plattform zu Plattform laufen. Ich hab dann im Ts gefragt ob man da denn runterspringen könnte...Im gleichen Moment war ich wohl einen Schritt zu weit gegangen und flog schon in die Tiefe... Wir haben uns gekringelt vor lachen ^^

Und mein bester Moment... hmm ich denke als ich das Epic fliegen mit meinem Drui gelernt habe ^^


----------



## Königmarcus (30. Januar 2009)

als ich das erste mal mit meinem 70er schurken auf dem eigenen flugmount geflogen bin


----------



## Klotzi (30. Januar 2009)

Einmal das erreichen von lvl 70 wo ich damlas ein hlabes jahr gebraucht hab 
und ich weiss nich ich fand das war das erste ma derbes gänsehautfeeling als ich das Event in hdz4 Stratholme gestartet habe und Arthas in die Stadt rannte und die Musik gespielt wurde^^
Das gefühl hatte cih früher nur bei Final Fantasy Videos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: kla und mein erster Raid Raggi und Kara


----------



## Willtaker (30. Januar 2009)

die erste gruppe, 70 werden und als ein frost dk in azjol in den see springen will...mit wasserwandeln^^


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (30. Januar 2009)

woah es gab da viele aber der beste für meinen schurken , das ich avools schwert von jin bekommen hab einfach so beim leder farmen udn ich hab den ganzen tag vermutet das was tolles passiern wird ^.^

und für meinen krieger das er den helm vom kopflosen reiter nach etwa 30 runs bekommen hat ^.^


----------



## Scred (30. Januar 2009)

das erste mal durch das dunkle portal hab vorher auch noch da gequestet woduch die vorfreude noch besser wurde


----------



## Zoobesitzer (30. Januar 2009)

Schönste Momente:

Mit Level 10 entdecken, dass Pet zähmen nach Vollendung der Jäger-Quest auf Dauer funktioniert;-)
Erster Besuch in OG & danach die Entdeckung des Ah's.
Erstes Mal HdW und später noch die Blackrocktiefen.
Das erste Reittier natürlich, der schöne schwarze Wolf^^ 

In BC dann wohl das Fliegen bzw. das schnelle Fliegen und 1. Mal Kara rein und Archi down, nachdem der Weg vom Friedhof rein schon blind funktioniert hat^^
In LK eindeutig das Moped.


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2009)

Schönster Moment: Warcraft III nach einer Ewigkeit des Wartens endlich in 3D zu sehen.


----------



## Amontherion (30. Januar 2009)

> als mein hass encounter archi nach ~160 trys umviel
> 
> da war was los im TS^^



da kann ich mich nur anschließen, die erste ID wo wir bei ihm waren, haben wir in 4 Stunden 26 Trys an ihm verblasen, irgendwas stimme immer nicht, lagg beim Träne klicken, melees landen geschlossen in der Flammenwand, Schami (ich^^) vergisst antifeartotem^^ das war schon en geiler Moment

und first kill Illidan, der ganz Raid ist tot nur Maiev steht und haut Illidan noch um, wir haben erst gar nit gecheckt und plötzlich brüllt einer im TS Illi is down, ein endgeiler Moment, vor allen weil wir das 2 mal geschafft haben Illi zu killen ohne das auch nur einer vom Raid überlebt hat^^


----------



## Woodspirit (30. Januar 2009)

Mein schönster Moment war der Abschluss der Hunter-Epic-Quest. Man war das geil...


----------



## Animos93 (30. Januar 2009)

Als ich level 40 gekommen bin und mein mount bekommen habe!^^


----------



## Flicko (30. Januar 2009)

Wie wir mit der Gilde (lang ists her) Morose gekillt haben, es lebte nur noch ein tank und unsere Schami-Heiler. Morose hatte noch 1 % an Leben und der Schaden kamm vom Feuerelementar :-P

alle waren am Jubeln im TS :-)


----------



## Thegnar (30. Januar 2009)

Eindeutig als Kael'Thas lag.


----------



## Karanidar (30. Januar 2009)

als ich das erste mal (open beta) als nachtelf priester in die große schmiede in if kam. der anblick + die musik dazu war bombastisch

ich dachte "ich komm nie wieder nach hause!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryer (30. Januar 2009)

Mein schönster Moment war damals in MC

Als unser Raidleiter plötzlich in den Channel schrieb: " Muss afk, die Katze brennt...."
Ich hatte nie wieder so einen Lachflash, da ging im Raid Minutenlang gar nichts mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rollfl (30. Januar 2009)

die ersten 10 level und als ich das erste mal Ironforge erforscht habe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itamu (30. Januar 2009)

Ryer schrieb:


> Mein schönster Moment war damals in MC
> 
> Als unser Raidleiter plötzlich in den Channel schrieb: " Muss afk, die Katze brennt...."
> Ich hatte nie wieder so einen Lachflash, da ging im Raid Minutenlang gar nichts mehr
> ...




MOAH ROFL ^^ Made my dAy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The-Quila (30. Januar 2009)

die ersten paar lvl waren die geilsten.

die story inwotlk wäre auch nen favorit für die besten momente.

und natürlich so schöne sachen wie:
- allein gegen 3 hordies gekämpft und gewonnen (war zu bc zeiten, alle waren 70)
- nen krieger mit bestem equip aus black temple und nem druiden, nem pala und nem schamanen als heiler dabei, an 3 stoffies (inkl mir) verrecken zu sehen ^^
- jegliche weitere versuche von pve spieler sich im pvp ohne erfahrung zu behaupten ;p
- un natürlich smämtliche glücksaktionen im pvp ;p


----------



## Hugo2000 (30. Januar 2009)

Als ich letztens das erste mal Archavons Kammer Hero war, und gleich beim ersten mal die S5 hose bekommen habe. Das die mich überhaupt mitgenommen haben mit meinem EQ. ^^


----------



## Davatar (30. Januar 2009)

Nach dem Ragnaros-Wipe auf 1% eine Woche später nochmals reinzugehn und ihn endlich zu legen. Da somit der Endgegner des Spiels besiegt war, ist WoW seitdem leider nicht mehr das Gleiche (BWL und co gabs damals noch nicht). :/


----------



## Shany (30. Januar 2009)

ganz klar das erste mal einloggen und der erste raid :-)


----------



## Hepitos (30. Januar 2009)

lady vashj und kael'thas zu legen (noch bevor das ganze marken equip herauskam auf der insel)


----------



## Frek01 (30. Januar 2009)

Meine besten momente in wow waren...
als Ragnaros das erste mal fiel,chromaggus und nefarian
UND als ich bei Ragnaros das Auge von Sulfuras bekommen hab un danach in org mein Sulfuras,hand von ragnaros geschmiedet hab un alle mich gefeiert haben^^
als ragnaros down war,ich reinguckte un wusste wenn das auge droppt ist es meins wegen dkp, ich sah das auge un hab nur noch ins ts geschriehen vor freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja das waren momente xD^^


----------



## Jizz0 (30. Januar 2009)

mein bester moment war als ich WoW von der festplatte deinstalliert habe


----------



## GunSchot (30. Januar 2009)

Alle Quests im gesamten Spiel gemacht zu haben ~ 4000

Das erste mal MC, Ony, Azuregos, Kazzak down gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Dranke (30. Januar 2009)

Mein schönster momt war als ich den char erstellte und das erste lvl und Q machte


Und der Schrecklichte xD  als wir wipten als in Kara Prinz auf 1 % war


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Januar 2009)

Also die ersten 10 lvl sind natürlich toll gewesen ^.^ :: ui ne waffe, verdammt ich kann keine zweihandschwerter tragen xDD

und als ich 60 geworn bin
dann als ich 70 geworn bin
dann als ich 80 geworn bin^^
 xDD


----------



## Ladaria (30. Januar 2009)

Es gibt mehrere sehr schöne Momente.
Zu den Schönsten würde ich die Fertigstellung meines Sulfuras nennen und den Fall von Kil'jeaden in der letzten ID vor WotLK.
Der ärgerlichste Moment war mit Sicherheit der 17k (0,2%) Wipe die Woche davor an Kil'Jeaden und als ich versehentlich Screenshots von 2 Jahren gelöscht habe :-(


----------



## Pfropfen (30. Januar 2009)

Definitiv als ich mit meinem ersten Char Stufe 40 erreicht hab und mir (nach der Frage im Gildenchat, wer mir 40 Gold leihen kann^^) meinen ersten Widder geholt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimiteri (30. Januar 2009)

als 19er kein imba schurke trotz imba schurken platz 1 im bg gewesen zu sein xD


----------



## Shizo. (30. Januar 2009)

die ersten level na klar , mein dk und das startgebiet und auf dem schiff nach northrend am 13.11 ^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Januar 2009)

Ahja außerdem auch nach der 40g frage im gchat auf lvl 40 mein erstes mount, dann auf lvl  68 mein erstes epic mount ^^
dann mein flugmount und das tollste NETHERDRACHEEEEE^^


----------



## JP_1018 (30. Januar 2009)

Mein tolster moment war der, an dem ich behaupten konnte ich habe heute naxx gecleart

(40er versteht sich)


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Januar 2009)

JP_1018 schrieb:


> Mein tolster moment war der, an dem ich behaupten konnte ich habe heute naxx gecleart
> 
> (40er versteht sich)


alles klar (lol) nur schade das es kein 40er naxx mehr gibt
du meinst wohl 25 xDDD


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (30. Januar 2009)

Der schönnste Momment in WoW?

ganz klar das erste einloggen am Release Day.. ca 600 Leute im Menschen Startgebiet.. das war toll! Jeder hatt dämliche fragen gestellt und nette antworten bekommen, schade das es heute nicht mehr so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (30. Januar 2009)

Die ersten 40  level ^^  und als ich ragi gekill thabe


----------



## Nephaston (2. Dezember 2009)

Mein tollster Moment war es, nachdem ich (als DK) von zwei Schurken geschnetzelt wurde, die nen blöden Schamanen im Rücken hatten (healte die zwei immer wieder voll).

Als ich dann tot war und nach 20 sekunden bemerkte das sie mein Abzeichen nicht genommen hatten ging ich zu meiner Leiche, belebte mich (direkt hinterr dem Schami) wieder und schnetzelte den schami schneller nieder wie er kek(lol auf orcisch) sagen konnte.

Die Schurken ganz überrascht stürmten auf mich zu (na gut einer schattenschrittete hinter mich) und fingen an zu schnetzeln, jedoch schaffte ich es einige cd's zu aktivieren (Jeder für sich gegen Stun, Eisige gegenwehr damit ich net so schnell im Staub liege, und noch etwas an das ich mich grat net erinnere^^).

Als einer der Schurken im staub lag (juhuu), weil der andere in den Eisketten net in meine reichweite kam (muhaha),freute ich mich schon riesig, als dann aber noch der andere lag (hauptsächlich wegen dem Hexer der mir zur Hilfe gekommen ist) war das der BESTE Moment in meiner Todesritter-karriere(obwohl ich im pvp scheisse bin^^)

Und nun rühmt mich als Retter des Eisschwingen-Friedhofs(heisst der so?)

Ps: und sorry das ich das teil nach so viieeelen monaten aus der versenkung hole^^


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (2. Dezember 2009)

Ganz eindeutig: Als ich vor ein paar Tagen zum ersten Mal Ulduar betreten durfte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war schon seit jeher der Raid den ich am liebsten sehen wollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich war grade frisch 80 und wurde auch leicht genötigt mitzukommen. xD Bin leider ein kleiner DPS-Krüppel *hust*^^ Aber es lief super. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann es kaum erwarten die ID fortzusetzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg vom Törtchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## powertube (2. Dezember 2009)

WOW letzte Woche von meiner Festplatte gelöscht zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zagget (2. Dezember 2009)

einer meiner schönsten momente mit meinem ersten cha ( troll schamane) war endlich alle totem zu haben, hab immer noch bild irgendwo rumfliegen mein cha umringt von allen vier totems gekrönt durch /jubeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ein anderer eher spiel erleichtender augenblick war mit, ich glaub lvl 43 endlich mount kaufen zu können !


----------



## Cellien (2. Dezember 2009)

buddelbuddel...
Mein schönster Moment waren... eigentlich die ersten Level und ansonsten das erste mal in OG.
Die Stadt kam mir so.. groß und einfach... WOW... vor. Heute ist es nur noch OG, aber immernoch meine Lieblingsstadt^^


----------



## TMSIDR (3. Dezember 2009)

mit meinem ersten char mit lev 45 endlich genug gold zum reiten...
mit meinem druiden frisch 70 flugform auf nach shatt, von der anhöhe springen und die flügel auszubreiten...(und dann natürlich epicflugform)^^


----------



## Areos (3. Dezember 2009)

kompl classic wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (3. Dezember 2009)

Vorgestern Algalon10er nach 2,5h down! Geile Sache... sonst gab es auch immer wieder Sachen, wo man sich gefreut hat... Yogg das erste mal down etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wo meine Freundin ihren schami auf 70 hatte und ich ihr die ganze zeit geholfen habe und mit meiner 70er hexe nachgerannt bin =)


----------



## Modezar (3. Dezember 2009)

40er naxx war ne vanilla inze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharinn (3. Dezember 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> alles klar (lol) nur schade das es kein 40er naxx mehr gibt
> du meinst wohl 25 xDDD



Dümmer gehts aber wohl nicht mehr, oder? "Schönste Momente" haben es so an sich, dass sie in der Vergangenheit liegen - da, wo man zufälligerweise auch das gute alte 40er Naxx finden kann. Merke: Es gibt immer noch Spieler, die dieses Spiel nicht erst mit WotLk angefangen haben ...

Aber, was soll man auch von Leuten erwarten, die sich solche Alias-Namen geben ... #;(


----------



## Morticians (3. Dezember 2009)

"*powertube* 		Geschrieben: Gestern, 23:41 	 	 		  		WOW letzte Woche von meiner Festplatte gelöscht zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "


was hat das bitte schön mit bester moment in wow zu tun son schwachsinn.

meine schönsten waren/sind ich hab für mich die beste gilde gefunden dann der gang durchs portal und mein erster 80er^^.

edit: muss noch heraus finden wie das hier mit dem zitieren funktioniert.


----------



## flyingbull1979 (3. Dezember 2009)

Mein schönster Moment war, als ich das erste mal Kara war und MEIN erstes Epic Item in den Taschen hatte!

Man was war ich damals stolz!

Jaja, lange isses her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordKlobb (3. Dezember 2009)

^^ kara war an meinem schönsten mom auch beteiligt^^ erster Raid, erster Boss loot und direkt atummens ross abgestaubt *g* das gegröle im Ts war so lustig...musst mich danach ersma wieder bei den ganzen gildies einschleimen ^^


----------



## haha witzig (3. Dezember 2009)

Als is Lvl 60 mit meinem schami wurde, dann 70 und dann 80


----------



## Shelong (3. Dezember 2009)

Also für mich persönlich sind die besten Momente, die mein Gemüt irgendwie am meisten berühren bzw. diese, die man auch genießen kann.

Das erste mal die Stimme Arthas und die seine Vaters im Thronsaal hören, war für mich ein ganz besonderer Moment. Hatte WC3 schon wirklich ausgiebig gespielt... aber als ich dann durch das zerstörte Lorderon ging und im Thronsaal stand und die Stimmen vernahm und hörte, dass es sich dabei um den Dialog aus der Zwischensequenz handelt, lief mir ein richtig kalter schauer über den Rücken. Das war für mich, von der Atmosphäre, der intensivste Moment überhaupt.

Der freudigste Moment war es wohl, als ich mit meiner ersten Gilde damals nach einen Tagen Arbeit und jeder Menge mühen, endlich Archimonde ins Gras beißen hab sehen. Eigentlich war das nix großes, die Gilde war net toll und ich war noch ein relativ unerfahrener Raider... aber wenn man sich sowas erarbeitet freut man sich mit den 24 anderen einfach unheimlich. Inzwischen sind solche Erfolgserlebnisse aber "leider" die Regel.

Auch sehr geil von der Atmosphäre finde ich, den Moment, wenn man die Quest "Die Halskette der Lady" abschließt und Lady Sylvanas Windläufer, das Lied der Blutelfen anstimmt. Einfach unglaublicher Tiefgang an der Stelle.

Die ganzen WotLK Momente in denen der Lichking auftaucht find ich eigentlich eher lächerlich... den Kerl sieht man so oft... egal wie bös er einen anschaut... man möchte immer sagen "Ach hey Keule... auch wieder am Start?"
Hoffen wir das ICC da ein bischen "epischer" wird ;-)


----------



## schleicher77 (3. Dezember 2009)

mein schönster Moment war, 
als ich in wow das erste mal rein kam, in immer neue Gegenden gekommen bin beim questen und schon gespannt war was mich hier hinter dem nächsten Baum oder Kreuzung erwartet, dies hielt an bis ich LVL 70 war und alle Gebiete durch hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vudis (3. Dezember 2009)

schleicher77 schrieb:


> mein schönster Moment war,
> als ich in wow das erste mal rein kam, in immer neue Gegenden gekommen bin beim questen und schon gespannt war was mich hier hinter dem nächsten Baum oder Kreuzung erwartet, dies hielt an bis ich LVL 70 war und alle Gebiete durch hatte.
> 
> 
> ...


muss dir total zustimmen nur dass sich das bei mir auf lvl 60 beschränkt ab bc fand ich neue gebiete nicht mehr so prickelnd^^
ich kann mich noch an die glücksmomente erinnern wo ich das erste mal als totaler noob durchs startgebiet gewandert bin ;D
drölftausendmal an irgendwelchen furbolgs verreckt (nachtelfenstartgebiet)

andere "beste momente" waren die firstkills diverser bosse (ragna, vaelastrasz, nefarian, ony, hakkar, der rum-kite boss in aq20 dessen namen ich mir net merken kann^^, dann sowieso alle bosse in aq40 und naxx die wir überhaupt down bekommen haben^^, in bc wurdens dann weniger: za speedrun geschafft, vashj und kt, mother und illi, brutallus (pre nerf) und in wotlk sowieso nur yoggi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Captain Mosh (3. Dezember 2009)

Meine besten WoW-Momente:
1. Der erste Blick hinter den Instanzeingang des Geschmolzenen Kerns, auf die beiden fetten Steinriesen.
2. Der Firstkill von Vaelastrasz in BWL. 
Dieses Geschrei im TS werde ich nicht vergessen!


----------



## Ralgor (3. Dezember 2009)

Der beste Moment mit Abstand war der 1st Kill von Ragnaros zu Classic Zeiten damals. Sehr lange darauf hingearbeitet, gefarmt und vorbereitet. 

Ab ca. 10% von Ragnaros hätte man eine Stecknadel im TS hören können und der geballte Jubelschrei von 40 tapferen Streitern verursacht bei mir jetzt noch Gänsehaut, wenn ich mich daran zurückerinner.

Weitere tolle Momente waren: 
- Das Schmieden des Arkanitschnitters (Classic)
- Das erste Epicmount (damals war das verdammt viel Gold)
- Der Gang durchs dunkle Portal (mit vorherigem Nacht-Campen beim Media Markt *g*)

Danach ist es irgendwie so dahin geplätschert. Immer wieder schöne Momente gehabt, aber nichts, was nur annähernd an die oben genannten heran kommt.


----------



## Zuvo (3. Dezember 2009)

Mein bester moment war als ich XT-002 down hatte das war mein erster kill in ulduar in der anfangs zeit da habe ich mich richtig drüber gefreut


----------



## Taroliln (3. Dezember 2009)

Mein schönster Moment war als ich gerade 60 geworden bin (kurz vor BC Release) und ich gerade noch den Grunzer Titel bekommen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjarni (3. Dezember 2009)

mein schönster Moment in WoW war als ich vor ca. 2 Jahren meine Freundin in einem Black Temple Raid kennengelernt habe.


----------



## Anusanna (3. Dezember 2009)

Intensivster Moment:
 Ich war frisch 60 und das erste mal MC. Oh mann, VIERZIG Zocker die alle zusammen arbeiteten und von EINEM Leader ansagen erhalten. Das waren zu viele epische Eindrücke für einen Abend. Und da meine Gilde, MC bereits auf Farmstatus hatte, bekamm ich am folgenden Tag 4 T2 Setteile. Ich wusste garnicht wie mir geschah...

Und dann natürlich jeder Firstkill eines hart erarbeiteten Encounters. Ganz besonders Huhuran ist mir da im Sinn geblieben. Wochenlanges Naturresi farmen (und das zu classic Zeiten, wo Pleite sein Cool war) und zig wipes später lag die olle Hummel endlich. Das war einfach nur.....     Dufte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savi (3. Dezember 2009)

Mein schönster Moment war, als ich Februar 2007 meinen Freund in WoW kennen gelernt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem war es noch toll durch das dunkle Portal zu gehen.


----------



## Brilliantix (3. Dezember 2009)

als ich aufghört habe !










endlich frei


----------



## Natar (3. Dezember 2009)

Anusanna schrieb:


> Intensivster Moment:
> Ich war frisch 60 und das erste mal MC. Oh mann, VIERZIG Zocker die alle zusammen arbeiteten und von EINEM Leader ansagen erhalten. Das waren zu viele epische Eindrücke für einen Abend. Und da meine Gilde, MC bereits auf Farmstatus hatte, bekamm ich am folgenden Tag 4 T2 Setteile. Ich wusste garnicht wie mir geschah...



wow, 4 t2-teile in einem mc-run?
da hattest du aber wirklich glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt: das erste mal auf 60 lvln und die ersten instanzen


----------



## Anusanna (3. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> wow, 4 t2-teile in einem mc-run?
> da hattest du aber wirklich glück
> 
> 
> ...



Oder war es BWL? Im nach hinein verwechsle ich die beiden manchmal... 
Mir war gerade noch eingefallen, dass wir danach noch Ony gelegt haben und dort der Helm droppte. Der war in den 4 Items eingeschlossen.


----------



## Natar (3. Dezember 2009)

Anusanna schrieb:


> Oder war es BWL? Im nach hinein verwechsle ich die beiden manchmal...
> Mir war gerade noch eingefallen, dass wir danach noch Ony gelegt haben und dort der Helm droppte. Der war in den 4 Items eingeschlossen.



schon gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also mc droppte nur die t2 hose
ony der t2 helm
bwl der rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anusanna (3. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> schon gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Auf alle Fälle bin ich aus dem DKP minus nie wieder raus gekommen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (3. Dezember 2009)

Anusanna schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle bin ich aus dem DKP minus nie wieder raus gekommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du armer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiosa (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe meinen Mann in WOW kennengelernt wir sind knappe 4 jahre zusammen und haben letztes Monat geheirratet... 

Der ingame HEIRATSANTRAG war der schönste WOW Moment^^ Ich bin aufgesprungen und hab geschrien : )  richtiges Mädchengehabe halt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ok als mein Jäger seine Geisterbestie hatte war auch schön.


----------



## Demyriella (3. Dezember 2009)

Mein schönster Moment wird wohl noch kommen... Nämlich dann, wenn ich endlich kapiert habe, warum ich mit meiner Hexe nur 800 DPS fahre und ich das dann endlich ändern und in Raids mitmischen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (3. Dezember 2009)

chiosa schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Mann in WOW kennengelernt wir sind knappe 4 jahre zusammen und haben letztes Monat geheirratet...
> 
> Der ingame HEIRATSANTRAG war der schönste WOW Moment^^ Ich bin aufgesprungen und hab geschrien : )  richtiges Mädchengehabe halt
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einen Heiratsantrag und ein Pet auf eine Stufe stellen, unbezahlbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



glückwunsch euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (3. Dezember 2009)

chiosa schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Mann in WOW kennengelernt wir sind knappe 4 jahre zusammen und haben letztes Monat geheirratet...
> 
> Der ingame HEIRATSANTRAG war der schönste WOW Moment^^ Ich bin aufgesprungen und hab geschrien : )  richtiges Mädchengehabe halt
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch nachträglich, den Traummann in Wow kennenzulernen stelle ich mir sehr seltsam vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (3. Dezember 2009)

Mhm mein bester moment....als pdk 25er mal wieder NIX für caster gedropt hat un der pm mit den trophen abgehauen ist ^^ der moment war episch....alle erst mal....ey der spaßt alda ey und so ^^


----------



## Pfefi (3. Dezember 2009)

Da gibts schon einige Momente in WoW die schön waren^^
zB als ich endlich fertig gepatcht habe, was einen halben tag dauerte und ich endlich spielen durfte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder mit meinem Main 2 Dolche tragen zu können war auch was schönes!
Und das beste bevor ich in die Scherbenwelt kam war das Stumrschleier-Set zu vervollständigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das Beste war immer noch Karazhan: mein allererster Raid   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was ganz was besonderes^^


----------



## Lauros (3. Dezember 2009)

Hat wiedermal jemand nen alten Thread gefunden der schon 11 Monate eingestaubt war.
Antiquitäten Finder

Schönster Ingamemoment:
Als meine Frau sich den ersten eigenen Char erstellt hat und wir zusammen los gezogen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long,
Lauros


----------



## Saufsoldat87 (3. Dezember 2009)

als ich bei meinem 2.ten 80er endlcih rausbekommen habe wie ich mehr dmg mache und fortan mitgenommen worden mit ohne angeschnauzt zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (3. Dezember 2009)

Saufsoldat87 schrieb:


> als ich bei meinem 2.ten 80er endlcih rausbekommen habe wie ich mehr dmg mache und fortan mitgenommen worden mit ohne angeschnauzt zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wtf? wie hastn den hochgelevelt? gegner tot geheilt?`char bei ebay gekauft??


----------



## Anusanna (3. Dezember 2009)

...einer fällt mir noch ein.
Als ich mit 60 festgestellt habe, das es bei der Itemwahl nicht um Style, sondern um Attribute geht. War schon seltsam, mit meinem Schurken, meinen Heilerstirnreif zu shreddern


----------



## XxSTORMxX (3. Dezember 2009)

Anusanna schrieb:


> ...einer fällt mir noch ein.
> Als ich mit 60 festgestellt habe, das es bei der Itemwahl nicht um Style, sondern um Attribute geht. War schon seltsam, mit meinem Schurken, meinen Heilerstirnreif zu shreddern



lol das ist EPIC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zefrion (3. Dezember 2009)

der tollste ort: das taurenstartgebiet

der tollste moment: das erste mal durch das dunkle portal gehen...


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

der tollste moment in wow? als ich das introvideo der nachtelfen angekuckt hab und zum ersten mal in die world of warcraft gekommen bin das ist jetzt fast 5 jahre her... war ich damals geflasht von wow... ich kam ausm staunen nimmer raus... das zweite war als ich meine jetzige ex freundinn in wow getroffen hab... ja wieder so auf eine stufe stellen aber sie hats verdientXD


----------



## WotanGOP (3. Dezember 2009)

Der größte Moment?

Als wir zwei Tage vor Patch 3.0.2, in der letzten möglichen ID, den Kriegsbären der Armani bekommen haben, den einen, stellvertretend für die ganze Gruppe. Die IDs zuvor hatten 30 und 22 Sekunden gefehlt. An einer Stelle bei diesem Run verbrauchte unser Heil-Schami Seelenstein, Ankh und Battlerezz innerhalb von 30 Sekunden. Und nur weil wir Halazzi in Rekordzeit umgebügelt haben, hat es noch gepaßt.
Das war eine geile Gruppe damals. Vom Equip her waren wir ganz klar den ganzen Bärenfarmern unterlegen. Aber mit Taktik und Disziplin haben wir das wettgemacht. Davon werden wir noch unseren Enkelkindern erzählen...


----------



## Pusillin (3. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Als Ich mein erstes Reittier hatte, da bin ich Dreiecke gesprungen in meinem Zimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ging mir genauso^^
War auch beim Epic-Reittier so.
Erstmal 10 Minuten wild rumgehüpft (ingame) und "gepost"^^


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (3. Dezember 2009)

mein erstes item zu bekommen wo in grün heroisch drauf steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerkia (3. Dezember 2009)

Als ich durchgegangen bin und geschaut habe was es so gibt habe ich die Ingoliste entdeckt das war ein sehr schöner moment.


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Als ich mit meinem ersten Charakter (<3) LvL ~40 erricht hab ... dann gings nach Tanaris ... das war die geilste Zeit in ganz WoW von meiner Seite aus ....

__Leute? Noobzeiten machen am meisten Spaß!!!__

Außerdem, als ich mit meinem Schurken mein erstes t8 Teil bekommen hab ^^ Damals wurde t8 erst gepatcht


----------



## Kontext (3. Dezember 2009)

Mein schönster Moment war, als ich mit einigen anderen Spielern das erste Mal in der Todesfestung war und die gesamte Quest "Der Tod des Verräters" im Rollenspiel-Stil gemacht worden ist. :-)


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

todesfestung wasn das?


----------



## Raaandy (3. Dezember 2009)

es war anfangs einfach alles schön =)

im nachhinein das lustigste war aber als ich mit 2 kumpels in meiner ersten instanz war.
Sie haben mir das Totenkopfsymbol gegeben, auf meine frage was das sei, meinten sie ich müsste so schnells geht aus der ini sonst würde mein char sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im nachhinein lustig aber damals hatte ich angst^^


----------



## Galain (3. Dezember 2009)

Definitiv die Onyxia Vorquest. Speziell der Moment, wo man den Marshal Windsor zum Highlord Bolvar Fordragon begleitet. Meine Gilde hat dabei  'Geleitschutz' gestellt, das war ein sehr toller Augenblick. 
Nicht zu vergessen der Augenblick, als man sein Drachenfeueramulett nach Abschluss der Vorquest in Winterspring erhielt und der alten Dame auf den Zahn fühlen konnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rAiLo (3. Dezember 2009)

Als ich wow angefangen hab zu spielen werd ich nie vergessen dachte ich einfach nur hammer!


----------



## Thoora (3. Dezember 2009)

Auf die Frage gibs für mich nur eine Antwort:
Mein erster Ony Run, damals noch als 60.iger Dudu Bär. Da standen die 40. Leute nun vor Ony und der leader erklärte den Kampfablauf, und mahnte gefühlte 1000 mal das er keinen in den Eiern sehen will...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... und als dann nach ca 20 min alles vorbei war, und Ony im Staub lag, war ich vom Raidvirus befallen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Eure Artika






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (3. Dezember 2009)

Lightning(imba schrieb:


> meine schönsten momente waren die ersten 20 level^^als man noch unerfahren war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 64K (3. Dezember 2009)

Mein schönstes Erlebnis war damals Level 70 zu erreichen und selber Fliegen zu dürfen.

Das war ein sau geiles Gefühl; man sah die bisher bekannte Welt in eine völlig neuen Dimension.
Gerade Sporregar hab ich ab dann geliebt; es sah einfach ganz anders aus wie von unten.

Die Scherbenwelt hat fliegend ihr eigenen Stiel und ein paar tolle Stellen, die man nur per Flugmount erreicht
(z.b die fliegenden Inseln in Nagrand). 

Das fehlt leider komplett in Northend. Dort ist alles so flach dass es einfach gleich aussieht


----------



## lordtheseiko (3. Dezember 2009)

lvl-up zu lvl 70 in HdZ 2 bei diesem lied: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_DvLeztD58...feature=related  Whatever you Like von T.I. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer wenn ich das Lied hör muss ich drandenken


----------



## Horst9 (3. Dezember 2009)

also mein bester moment war eindeutig, das kann ich heute sagen, als ich mit dem schrott aufgehört habe.
mein beileid an die die es noch nicht geschaft haben


----------



## Pfropfen (3. Dezember 2009)

Naja nicht der schönste aber auf jeden fall der geilste xD

als ich nach nem durchgefeierten Wochenende morgens online kam und 6 Leute gleichzeitig im TS schrien, dass ich nie wieder besoffen zum Raid kommen soll xD


----------



## wildrazor09 (3. Dezember 2009)

Als ich Weihnachten 2005 den "Welt betreten" Button gedrückt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die erste Begegnung mit dem Lichkönig und Illidans auftritt auf der Scherbe.


----------



## zergerus (3. Dezember 2009)

mh, ich denke, als ich den menschentöter der qiraji aus aq20 bekommen hab, und so ziemlich jedes andere melee-epic aus dem raid ... da war das ganze zeug noch was wert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psyger (3. Dezember 2009)

also ich mit meiner gilde onyxia server first gekillt habe und dann in og die große party war... wie viele spieler da um einen standen.

aber um genau zu sein gab es da viel zu viele und fast alle waren in wow classic


----------



## Kindgenius (3. Dezember 2009)

Als mein WoW ein Error #132 bekam und seitdem nie wieder funktioniert.

*seufz*...


----------



## Magickevin (3. Dezember 2009)

Das Gegrinde von 58-60 in Silithus in einem Internet Cafe mit meinem Mage zu Classic Zeiten. Was glaubt ihr wie geil das war als ich den Letzten Mob umgehaun habe und dann macht es Tsching und jeder Gratuliert mir sofort^^ Einfach ne Hammer Zeit


----------



## Fabian22244 (3. Dezember 2009)

als ich einen mega morhawk cheat angemacht habe und alle mit meiner granate getötet habe!


----------



## Twinser (3. Dezember 2009)

Mein schönster Moment war wohl der ,
 als ich angefangen habe. 
Da war es noch eine komplett neue Welt voller Geheimnisse...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Dezember 2009)

als ich aufgehört habe! und endlich nach 3 Jahren wieder mal raus gegangen bin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne anfangs die Gross neue Welt! so viel zu sehen.


----------



## Tony B. (3. Dezember 2009)

Mein schönster Moment kommt noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !
Wenn ich nächste Woche mit 3.3 wieder anfange weil mich die änderungen ansprechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zero-X (3. Dezember 2009)

Meine schönsten momente sind die letzten 2 tage bevor ich 60 wurde, hab viele stunden einfach nur diese Geister und Zombies auf einen der Felder in denn Pestländern gekillt ^^, dann das nächste wie ich durch Nagrand lief und mir zum ersten mal das schöne an WoW bemerkte und am tage wie die Invasion wie ich alleine einen Frostwrym vom Himmel geholt hab in SW. ^^


----------



## pingu77 (3. Dezember 2009)

Meiner klingt vielleicht n bisschen komisch, is aber so: Als ich als neuling das erste mal in der warsongschlucht war und nach 20 minuten bemerkt hab dass ich hier nicht zur leiche laufen kann (wann des abzeichen gelootet war) sondern am friedhof bleiben muss (;


----------



## Mondragor (3. Dezember 2009)

Als ich auf meinem Rechner die meldung bekam, Wollen Sie World of Warcraft wirklich deinstallieren? Und ich dann den Ja Butten geklickt habe, das war mein schönster Moment.


----------



## Orcoo (3. Dezember 2009)

Als ich mein erstes Mount bekommen habe, damals noch mit Level 40.
Und als in Kara Nightbane das erste Mal lag.
Da waren die Zeiten in WoW noch schön. *zurückdenk*


----------



## __Bacardii__ (3. Dezember 2009)

Jo, Kael Thas der is nach ein einhalb monaten (pre patch) gelegen was gedroppt? der Phönix ! ^^ unser hexer ne 99 freut sich wie nen wahnsinniger dann unser heal dudu ne 100 xD


----------



## Nurmengard (3. Dezember 2009)

Ganz klar der kampf gegen Ragnaros, zu 40 standen wir dann vor seinem hammer, einfach ein geiler Moment. Aber unschlagbar wird es wenn ich zum ersten Mal vor den Überrresten des Lichkönigs nach einem 15min kampf stehe, Schweiß überall und triumphierend die Hände in die Luft werfe^^

Aber episch wird bestimmt das Gefühl wenn man beim First Server Kill dabei ist. Wird wahrscheinlich auf der Silbernen Hand Drachensilber^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pollo07 (3. Dezember 2009)

Als ich beim 74igsten Kill  das Ross des kopflosen Reiters erwürfelt hab   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatte eigl viele Momente


----------



## Shocknorris (3. Dezember 2009)

Yogg 0 und dazu mein Legendary Hammer


----------



## pingu77 (3. Dezember 2009)

Mondragor schrieb:


> Als ich auf meinem Rechner die meldung bekam, Wollen Sie World of Warcraft wirklich deinstallieren? Und ich dann den Ja Butten geklickt habe, das war mein schönster Moment.



Glückwunsch, du bist heute der 92367584. User der in einem WoW-Forum in einem Thread in dem es über WoW geht irgendeinen sinnlosen Kommentar a lá "Kein RL oder was?" abgibt.
Schön dass es für dich IN WoW ein schönes Erlebniss war WoW zu deinstallieren...
Du hast gerade mal 2 Kommentare und fängst schon an so unsinnigen Mist zu posten....


----------



## Zero-X (3. Dezember 2009)

Lass ihn einfach, lernen tut er eh nichts und interessieren tut es eh keinen der das Spiel mag also.

Als ich das erste mal IF Berg gesehen hab war auch magisch sooooooo hoch^^


----------



## Cover (3. Dezember 2009)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, du bist heute der 92367584. User der in einem WoW-Forum in einem Thread in dem es über WoW geht irgendeinen sinnlosen Kommentar a lá "Kein RL oder was?" abgibt.
> Schön dass es für dich IN WoW ein schönes Erlebniss war WoW zu deinstallieren...
> Du hast gerade mal 2 Kommentare und fängst schon an so unsinnigen Mist zu posten....




man, das beste wäre diese leute zu ignorieren, hat die ersten 10 seiten des threads auch geklappt, doch das is ne weile her.... 

mein bester moment war, als ich, noch voll der noob so 3 tage nach patchday als icemage mit vl 1,4k DPS nach ulduar10 kam, einfach mal gefragt hab, und 4 epics inklusive T8 2er boni bekommen hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das schönste war daran jedoch danach aufzuhören, und in dem Wissen dass ich mich am nächsten tag noch immer drüber freuen kann, den Muttertag meiner Mutter zu feiern(der gehört ihr ganz alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Tony B. (3. Dezember 2009)

Mondragor schrieb:


> Als ich auf meinem Rechner die meldung bekam, Wollen Sie World of Warcraft wirklich deinstallieren? Und ich dann den Ja Butten geklickt habe, das war mein schönster Moment.



Aufmerksamkeitsmangel nehm ich mal an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (3. Dezember 2009)

Einen Epischen Moment werd ich noch haben , dass weiß ich.

Der Kampf gegen den Lichking!


----------



## Hexenfluch (3. Dezember 2009)

als ich die Entertaste gedrückt haben und dan kamm.    glückwunsch sie haben ein WoW acc erstellt ;D


----------



## Tony B. (3. Dezember 2009)

Cover schrieb:


> Das schönste war daran jedoch danach aufzuhören, und in dem Wissen dass ich mich am nächsten tag noch immer drüber freuen kann, den Muttertag meiner Mutter zu feiern(der gehört ihr ganz alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach das es sowas schönes noch gibt freut mich  *Freudenträne wegdrück*


----------



## SuperSaurfang (3. Dezember 2009)

als ich das erste mal mit meinen hunter die scherbenwelt betreten hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach war das schön 


MFG


----------



## Sor45 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ganz klar mein erster Illidan kill. Ich war so glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 2 Wochen progress an ihm. Die 3. id war er dann down! (Vor 3.0 natührlich). Und als ich dann den Umhang bekommen hab ich völlig durchgedreht vor freude^^.


----------



## Petersburg (3. Dezember 2009)

Mein erstes Epic -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## th3n4meless (3. Dezember 2009)

mein persönlich epischster moment war das auftauchen von yogg-saron in ulduar zu beginn von p2. erste mal dass ich gänsehaut beim zocken bekam!
kurze zeit später kam dann auch der schlimmste moment und zwar der 2% wipe beim ersten try.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulthras (3. Dezember 2009)

Mein schönster Moment: Zum ersten Mal durch die schöne Schneewelt von Dun Morogh sowie Winterquell (ja ich bin ein Schneefreak xD) zu laufen..^^
Und mein erstes Mount ab 40, als ich endlich mit meinem Cousin das Geld zusammengefarmt hatte
Und natürlich Stufe 60.. In Winterquell bei den Furbolgs


----------



## Maror der Superschami (3. Dezember 2009)

Mein schönster Moment war, als ich am 2.1.06 WoW gekauft und installiert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das erste mal eingeloggt...ich war hin und weg *g*


----------



## Schangar (3. Dezember 2009)

Als ich der 3te Taure auf´m Server war der den Wolf aus OG hatte.
Die Classic-Leute wissen schon mit was für nen Aufwand des verbunden war.


----------



## Deadwool (3. Dezember 2009)

Mein schönster Moment war der Tod von Nefarian, der Endboss vom Pechschwingenhort. Damals auf Level 60. Es war der siebte und letzte Try an dem Abend. Keiner im Raid hätte mehr ernsthaft geglaubt dass wir es schaffen. Doch dann klappte auf einmal alles. Wir näherten uns den letzten 10 Prozent und meine Gildies die nicht dabei sein konnten, fieberten mit im Chat. Und dann lag er tatsächlich im Dreck, nach sechs Wochen erfolglosen Versuchen. Im TS waren die Jubelschreie so laut dass man kein Wort mehr verstanden hat. Ich war den Tränen nahe. 10 Monate waren wir insgesamt im Pechschwingenhort zu Gange. Es war ein unglaubliches Gefühl das man glaub nur nachvollziehen wenn man mal bei sowas dabei gewesen war.

Zu schade fallen die Bosse heutzutage so mühelos dass sich solche Gefühle nicht mal mehr ansatzweise entwickeln.


----------



## Tamîkus (3. Dezember 2009)

als ich mein erstes mount   gekauft hab mit skill  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und das wurde dan durch das erste epic zu pre bc getopt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloze (3. Dezember 2009)

Kil'Jaeden Realmfirst.

Weil wir einfach ausgetetickt sind vor Freunde und ich nen Item bekommen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schoeni (3. Dezember 2009)

mein erster besuch in einer instanz - todesminen 
        erster besuch in einer raidinstanz - karazahn
        erster flug auf meinem eigenen greifen 

diverse boss firstkillls sind natürlich auch immer was schönes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TMSIDR (3. Dezember 2009)

zum ersten mal durchs dunkle portal und dann einfach 5min nur das panorama und vor allem den himmel bewundert... es gibt keine geileren himmel als in bc...


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (3. Dezember 2009)

jo die schönsten momente in wow waren die ersten 20 bis 30 lvl in classic. dazwischen die wanderung von darnassus nach sw.... wenn man das spiel net kennt und der server neu ist is das die reinste odysee, selbst wenn man zu fünft ist^^.
dann der erste instanz besuch in den todesminen, boah war das geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
dann die erste raidini -> karazhan. uuuh hat das spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber viele werden sicher sagen das das beste in wow wirklich die ersten 20 lvl sind....


----------



## Virolac (4. Dezember 2009)

Meine besten momente waren als ich mir damals vorlangerlanger weile nach monaten des farmens entlich mein lvl 60 epic mount holen konnte.Dann noch als ich mein schönes schurken t0 hatte und natürlich das epischste von allen öffnung von AQ (der erste schritt dursch DP war auch eindrucksvoll aber net so)


----------



## Manotis (4. Dezember 2009)

Als ich einen Raid auf die Hordenstädte organisiert habe und wir alle 4 Bosse gelegt haben^^
War echt cool das Fotoshooting auf Krasus Landeplatz mit 40 Bären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnléashedAnto (4. Dezember 2009)

Hm damals mit meinem Hunter60und 3 Rl Kumpels auf dem Server Antonidas in Ferals Düsterbruch in der Arena. Rar Mob steht da wir drauf kloppen den kommt Horde von hinten kloppt uns wir laufen hin kloppen die killn den Rar Mob looten und machen tribut Run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war mehr als geil. 

und mein erster Nefarian Kill mit t2 Brust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Mittlerweile Horde Blackrock ^^ das war endsgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shargath (4. Dezember 2009)

Hrhr ich kann mich noch ganz genau an den moment erinnern wo ich vor freude fast aus dem fenster gesprungen bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das war als ich mit meinem ersten charakter die stufe 60 in classic erreicht habe in den wessis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zitrom (4. Dezember 2009)

Zuerst lvl 70, lvl 80, epic fliegen und als ich den Bronzedrachen bekommen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wertzû (4. Dezember 2009)

als mein kleiner paladin noch lv 10 war und ich einen freund aus der gilde in düstermarschen besucht habe, man war das spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zalahadin (4. Dezember 2009)

die ersten 30 level waren toll!


----------



## Gaueko (4. Dezember 2009)

mh mh mh...

Das erste mal einloggen und in Elwynn rumlaufen (Ich kam von GW und war fasziniert und überrascht, dass ich auf dem Weg in eine andere Stadt leute traf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Der erste Instanz-Besuch in den DM ("Vorsicht Pat!" ich musste lange überlegen wer mit "Pat" gemeint war bis ich dahinter kam, dass es nicht Patrick sondern Patroullie heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Blackrock - gigantisch! 4 -Stunden Ini, Riesengroß... Geil!
Hexer Epic Mount!!11 + Quest - Das Gefühl nach all den Strapazen und dem vielen Gold endlich auf den Pferd zu sitzen war geil! 
Dann natürlich die ersten Raids - als es noch keine Mindest DPS, "only mit Brain" etc gab...
Die Öffnung des Dunklen Portals - fett, fett, fett!
Das epische Flugmount! >.<
Der erste BC-Raid - Karazhan.. bis heute mein Lieblingsraid!
Das erste mal Black Temple. (Zwar glorreich gescheitert, aber der war einfach ein ganz spezieller Ort)
Release von WotK
Die erste Ini in Wotlk
...
Ab da ab stellt sich eigentlich Ernüchterung ein... Hoffe in Cataclysm wieder auf große Momente! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (4. Dezember 2009)

Kil'jaeden und Mimiron firstkill - natürlich war Kil'jaeden noch ein Stück schöner.


----------



## Aletia (4. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hm, das weiß ich noch ganz genau auch wenn es über 3 Jahre her ist...*schwärm*

Ich war das erste mal in Ironforge (sage ich bewusst so^^) 
und jemand hat mich hinaus begleitet.

Ich bin ausgerastet vor Freude als ich den Schnee gesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und natürlich der erste Gang durch das dunkle Portal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (4. Dezember 2009)

als ich meine 245er-gegenstandsstufe-schultern bekommen hab =)

ist garnicht mal so lange her ^^ (war mein erstes t-set-teil überhaupt)

edit:

mir fällt grad noch ein besseres ereignis ein =)

und zwar, etwa nach 3 tagen WoW (ist ein wenig über ein jahr her)  als ich zum ersten mal mit der tiefenbahn gefahren bin und dann testen wollte ob man runterspringen kann.. das gelaufe daraufhin war zwar eher nervig, aber es war trotzdem lustig^^


----------



## Ultimo01 (4. Dezember 2009)

Bester moment? hmm Schwierig

Aber mir fällt da Spontan ein:

Mein erster char auf lvl 58.... ENDLICH konnte ich in die Scherbenwelt gehen....


----------



## Bloodfool (4. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir wars als ich meinen DK erstellt habe xD
Und als ich in Strath war und endlich Baron Totenschwurs Blödes Mount droppte ;D


----------



## Bremgor (4. Dezember 2009)

Also mein bester war wohl, als mein Pala nach einer Rekordelevelzeit von ca. 1,5jahren endlich 70 wurde durch das KIllen eines einfachen Mobs. Wir hatten einen Gutschein für ein Restaurant und waren an dem Tag da rein gegangen. Am selben Tag um 0:06(ok,eigentlich morgigen tag^^) bin ich während ich noch etwas, was wir mitgenommen hatten, verspeist habe, 70 geworden. 0:12 hatte ich dann mein normales Mount und um 0:21, nachdem ich mit 80% nach shatt geflogen bin erstes epic(s1hammer). Das war mein schönster Moment.

Ein weiterer, der mir lange in erinnerung bleiben wird, war mit meinem mage. Ich war in nordend und habe die greifen des scharlachroten Ansturms getötet. Doch es kamen einfach immer mehr. Ich bin auf einen von diesen minitürmen gelandet und hab einfach immer weiter gekämpft, doch es hat nichts gebracht und ich bin gestorben. War nichts destotrotz ein einfach epischer Moment, wie 4 Greifen wegfliegen und meine Leiche und daneben 7 mobleichen auf dem Turm lagen

So,das wars von meiner Seite. Ich werd jetzt meinen Account reaktivieren. Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Shoxxx15 (4. Dezember 2009)

Als man zum ersten mal in ein neues Gebiet gekommen ist. Das war sehr epic.
Und als ich von 68 auf 70 in einem tag gemacht hab. Ich hab mir da fest vorgenommen das endlich zu schaffen!


----------



## IchbinArzt (4. Dezember 2009)

Mein schönster Moment in WoW ??? Hmm da gab es eigentlich sehr viele Momente.

Als ich lvl 40 erreichte aber kein Gold zum reiten lernen bzw Mount kaufen hatte. Im Vorgebirge traf ich einen Spieler dem ich 
davon erzählte und plötzlich schenke er mir einen haufen Gold sodas ich endlich nicht mehr zu Fuß laufen musste. Zu Classic Zeiten war
das Level 40 noch ein Meilenstein im Leben eines späteren 60ers.
Dann der Moment in dem ich endlich 60 wurde und der Moment wo meine Gilde und ich zum ersten mal Ragnaros down hatten.
Ich glaube das waren so meine Top 3 aber ich hatte noch viele andere schöne Momente.......

Gruß,

Doc


----------



## Chaosvalnar (4. Dezember 2009)

Mein größter Moment in WOW war als ich mit meiner damaligen Gilde Naxx 40 Clear hatte mit meinem Deff Tank. Hatte damals das komplette T3 Set und Donnerzorn. Das war mein Höhepunkt.


----------



## Chissmann (4. Dezember 2009)

mein bester moment war als ich den ersten alli gekillt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (4. Dezember 2009)

mein erster beuch in nordend (borean Tundra)


----------



## Sharynne (4. Dezember 2009)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert mal welcher euer bester Moment in WoW war?
> 
> z.B. bei mir war es als ich das erste mal Onyxia getötet habe
> 
> ...



Mein bester Moment...

Ich biete ihn euch mit Vorgeschichte an: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich als WoW Nab hab glaube ich im Netherstorm Level 70 erreicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Erste, wirklich das Erste was ich gemacht habe meine Druidenbeine in die Hand zu nehmen und mal die Fluggestalt zu lernen. Die hab ich dann genommen und bin erstmal auf Outland-Daylie Jagd gegangen. 
Als ich damit fertig war bin ich zum ersten mal auf die Isle of Quel Dalas Daylie questen gegangen (btw muss ich erwähnen, ich habe 6 Tage keinen einzigen Hordler Kill erlebt, dann kam die Bitch Nayru... -.-).
Als ich nach exakt 2 Wochen ohne Ausgaben 5k Gold zusammen hatte konnte ich die Epische Questreihe zur "Swift Flight Form" des Druiden beginnen. Blizzard, die war soooo toll, danke!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dann stand ich als nach 2 Wochen immer noch fast frisch blau equippter Moonkin mit einer Rnd Gruppe in den Sethekhallen vor Anzu. Ich habe mit 2 Rnd gruppen insgesamt 13 Trys gebraucht bis der Vogel down war (und wir haben alle erdenklichen Taktiken ausgetestet, am Ende siegte die Taktik mit den Niedrig-Rangigen hots auf den Vögeln). 
An dieser Stelle nochmal bigup an die Gruppen die sich nicht wie die ganzen WotLK Hosenscheisser nach 2 Wipes verkrümelt haben, das waren im vergleich zu heute noch Spieler mit Schneid!!!!!!!!!!!

Als der Vogel down war und ich die Quest abgeben konnte bin ich aufgestiegen mit meiner neuen Fluggestalt und flog den ganzen Abend durch die Scherbenwelt.
Das war DER tollste WoW Moment den ich jeeeeee erlebt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Gefühl mir etwas so hart erarbeitet zu haben wie damals hatte ich seither kaum nocheinmal.

^.^

Jo...

Hoffe der Post gefällt euch^^


----------



## Mandelin (4. Dezember 2009)

Als ich meinen Def geskillten krieger zu classic zeiten endlich auf 60ig hatte ^^ grins ^^


----------



## Dropz (4. Dezember 2009)

Als ich das erste mal auf auf einem Mount reiten durfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war auf 40 harte arbeit für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhmuh (4. Dezember 2009)

Als unser Raid zum ersten mal Ragnaros zerlegt hat, das war für mich das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was ich noch soooo geil fand als ich damals das Schädelflammen Schild in Scholo bekommen hab, ich hab es ganz zu Anfang (als ich das erste mal Zeppelin geflogen bin) schon gesehen und mir gedacht wie geil sieht denn das aus, das will ich haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ABER ICH HABE NIEEE DEN T0 HELM BEKOMMEN! AAAH)


----------



## Timewarp85 (4. Dezember 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ich hab sow in den Hörer geschrien, das war ne Motivation.
> P.S. gabs nicht schonmal sown thread...?



Was Bitte ist denn das für eine Sprache? oO


----------



## Jabaa (5. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir wäre es so in tausendnadeln und tanaris. Da wo ich meinen hunter gelvlt habe und es war die schönste zeit damals für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. und ejdes lvl war wieder ein grudn zur freude.

Letztiger war endlich mein T0,5 oder auch d2 endlich kommplet zu haben ^^


----------



## meisterkidi (5. Dezember 2009)

tjy bin net so lang dabei aber
mein erster raid zg ^^
erstes mal auf dem flugmount ^^ war das geil
und 80 werden ausversehen wollte q abgeben hatte dabei was entdeckt zack 80 ^^


----------



## Athlos (5. Dezember 2009)

Mein bester Moment oder sag ich mal, meine besten Momente in WoW:

Das erste Mal durch das Schwarze Portal laufen nach den harterkämpften 58 Leveln. (btw damals waren die Levelanforderung und erbstücke und so ein Schnickschnack noch nicht mal geplant.

Dann natürlich das erreichen von Lv 70 war wohl der mit am meisten Spannung erwartete Moment in WoW.

Dann kurz vor dem erreichen von 3.0 der Sieg über Alár. 4 Wochen dauerte es bis ich ihn mit meiner damaligen Gilde THH down hatte.
Thh es war geil mit euch. !!!


Zu Wotlk gab es eig. nicht bewegendes aber es zog mich trotzdem in die alte Welt.


Ich fing an Solo Runs durch 60 Raids zu machen. Nach mehreren Wipes beim Endboss konnte ich es endlich schaffen AQ 20 bis auf 2 bosse zu clearen. AQ 40 leider nur die ersten Trash packs. ( Falls wer den ersten Boss solo gekillt hat als Warrior w/me.)
Danach folgten: Die Bosse aus Mc bis Shazzrah (ausser Gehennas) und dann nach abermals vielen Wipes der Sieg gegen Baron Geddon. Man war ich stolz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und es ging weiter irgenwann schaffte ich Zul Gurub innerhalb von 3 Stunden zu clearen + Optionaler BeschwörungsBoss und Gazhranka.

Falls es wer mit den SoloRuns nicht glaubt der soll mir eine PM anschreiben und mir erklären warum ich das nicht könnte.


MFG Athlos/Dome


----------



## EisblockError (5. Dezember 2009)

Athlos schrieb:


> Das erste Mal durch das Schwarze Portal laufen nach den harterkämpften 58 Leveln. (btw damals waren die Levelanforderung und erbstücke und so ein Schnickschnack noch nicht mal geplant.




Naja, so alt ist das doch garnicht, glaub nicht das es viele Spieler gibt die die Zeit davor nicht kennen.

Mein Highlight war Schlolo mit 10 Leuten kurz vor BC release, meine erste Verzauberung und Pet in Sümpfen des Elends holen, wir waren 15 Leute und haben danach noch Hordebase geraidet!


----------



## jeef (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube als ich aufgehört habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boeni (5. Dezember 2009)

Das erste mal ne instanz ^^
Das waren bei mir die todesmienen und es war echt cool haste ja noch kp von wow :-)


----------



## Bombort (5. Dezember 2009)

Der Abend als ich meine Freundin kennengelernt habe :-) Inzwischen wohnen wir zusammen.


----------



## Madhoschi (5. Dezember 2009)

Als ich das erste mal die Freundlichkeit anderer Spieler ohne Hintergedanken erfahren habe:

Ich war mit meinem ersten Char gerade Lvl 40, als ich von 4 Leuten (die wie sich im Nachhinein herausstellte alle RL-Freunde waren) zu einem Kloster-Run eingeladen wurde. Wir trafen uns vor UC und ritten (d.h. ich lief hinterher, da ich mir noch kein Mount leisten konnte, begleitet von ständigen Sprüchen der anderen) Richtung Kloster. Der Kloster-Run war eher durchwachsen, doch davon ließ sich niemand die Stimmung versauen; ich verteilte in der Gruppe einige Elixiere (war Alchi) und irgendwie haben wirs auch geschafft und hatten viel Spaß dabei im Chat. Zum Abschluß drückten mir die 4 (sie hatten sich heimlich abgesprochen und zusammengelegt) noch die fehlenden 100g fürs Mount in die Hand. Ich war absolut gerührt und hatte 4 neue Freunde gewonnen, mit denen ich noch fast 2 Jahre regelmäßig spielte und heute noch Kontakt habe.

Grüße, Madhoschi


----------



## jkalius (5. Dezember 2009)

mit meinem ersten char endcontent erreicht ahbe dat war wat


----------



## officer barbrady (5. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir war es auch der Kael'thas Kill, der wirklich lang gebraucht hatte. Eigentlich hatte schon jeder seine Rolle fest im Griff und wusste was zu tun war - trotzdem gabs irgendwie jedes mal einen anderen fatalen Zufall, der uns den try versaute. Als wirs dann am ende geschafft hatten, gabs n geschrei im ts, das glaubste nicht.


barbrady


----------



## nasezu (5. Dezember 2009)

70ger zeiten in der wsg mit meinen arcan mage flaggenträger ge onhittet oder ge two hittet vorrausgesetzt man hat das power up genommen. also ganz einfach unsichtbarkeit benutzt m gedrückt um zu wissen wo ca der flaggenträger steht. hinter ihn aufgetaucht und dann BAM no way in dieser sekunde für den flaggen träger egal was geskillt ist in dem mom. DAS HAT BOCK GEMACHT ... nur hxm waren op um sich da gegen zu währen aber mir egal den mittlerweile spiele ich diese op klasse . die schafft es gewiss auch bei manachen klassen 2 hits. CASTER KLASSEN FTW. i love unbalance shit. dann zahlt man gerne  13 euro im monat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vergéssen z usagen das arcan mages zu 70ger zeiten soviel dmg gemacht haben wie hexer jetzt mit feuerbrunst oder chaosblitz. ca 10-15k crits ^^. das ist nicht gelogen der dmg vom mage wurde halt angepasst zu lvl80 wegen noch mehr instants


----------



## AstyM (6. Dezember 2009)

Der allerschönste Moment.... schwierig, da es viele schöne Momente gab. 

Aber die schönste Zeit in WoW war für mich nach wie vor die erste Spielphase (also die Zeit bis zu meiner ersten Spielpause) (ich hab zu BC-Zeiten angefangen), das war das hochleveln meines ersten Chars auf 70 und der BC-Endcontent bis ich endlich den Nerherdrachen hatte.

Als Spiel ist für mich WoW heute besser denn je, es gibt heute vieles tolles was er damals noch nicht gab (für mich als Mountsammler viele neue tolle Mounts, Erfolgssystem, 5 Pets als Hunter usw. usw.), ein Zurückpatchen auf den Spielinhalt von damals ist unvorstellbar, dennoch war das Spielen selbst damals irgendwie schöner, alles war eben neu..., es war beeindruckend viele Dinge das erste mal zu sehen /erleben.

-Die ersten Leveltage/Wochen mit meinem ersten Char, das war auf Alliseite (damals war auch gerade Winterhauchfest und überall die schöne Dekoration...), z.B. in Westfall, davor schon das erste Betreten von Eisenschmiede,
-das erste Betreten des wunderschönen Schlingendorntals, und auch, als mein Main auf Lv 30 war und ich mir schnell einen Hordechar erstellte um auch diese Seite kennenzulernen das erste Betreten des Brachlandes (von Durotar aus, ich war begeistert von der tollen afrikanischen Savannenlandschaft),
-als ich endlich Lv 58 erreichte und die Scherbenwelt betreten konnte (ich finde die Scherbenwelt von der Landschaft her keinesfalls schöner als die alte Welt, aber nach einigen Monaten in der alten Welt (Leveln dauerte damals ohnehin länger und als Anfänger eh noch mal länger als wenn man einen Twink hochzieht) konnte ich es kaum erwarten diese "neue" Welt zu betreten,
-natürlich "endlich" das Erreichen von Stufe 70 (meines ersten Max-levels, das Erlebnis beim Erreichen von Stufe 80 kommt nicht mal ansatzweise da heran),
-das erste Mal auf dem Flugmount, ich glaub ich bin da stundenlang mehr oder weniger sinnlos in der Scherbenwelt herumgeflogen, da ich auch im RL fliegen sehr mag,
-und dann endlich der Netherdrache, damals noch natürlich mein Lieblingsmount, auch wenn inzwischen kaum jemand (auch ich nicht) mehr draufsitzt, da mit WotLK viele neue, noch tollere Mounts dazugekommen sind...

...ja ... die Momente gehören auf jedenfall zu den Highligts in meiner WoW-Geschichte.

Das war eben meine erste Spielphase, inzwischen ist alles mehr zur Gewohnheit geworden und auch wenn man jetzt "noch tollere" Dinge erreicht ist es vom Erlebnis nicht mehr das was es damals war... .


----------



## Detela (6. Dezember 2009)

Als mein druide nach viel zu langer zeit endlich lvl 80 erreicht hatt =)


----------



## 44IsoO (6. Dezember 2009)

Als unsere damalige Gilde zu Vanilla-Zeiten den Nefarian-Horde-Firstkill geschafft hat. Diesen Moment im TS werde ich nicht vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (6. Dezember 2009)

Bester Moment waren meine BC-1st bosskills mit der Gilde und die Gilde selbst, weil ich mit denen mehr als 2 Jahre gespielt hab.

Und der zweit beste Moment war, als ich vor 3 1/2 Monaten den Entschluss gefasst habe aufzuhören!


----------



## Garnalem (6. Dezember 2009)

Mein erster MC-Raid zu Classic Zeiten. Man ging vorher ja nur die 50+ Instanzen wie BRT, Scholo und Stratholme. Ich kannte zwar auch UBRS und war schon ein paar Male in ZG, aber als ich dort in MC stand, die Atmospähre, die beeindruckenden TRASH-Mobs, die mehr als 120.000 Leben hatten (ein normaler Boss in den Instanzen hatte damals 20.000-30.000 Leben), ein Riesenraid mit 40 Leuten, das war schon ein sehr beeindruckendes Erlebnis. MC ist für mich bis heute die gelungenste und am liebevollsten gestaltete Instanz und ich freue mich sehr, dass ihr mit Cataclysm neuer Glanz verliehen wird.


----------



## Willtaker (6. Dezember 2009)

das tollste waren die charactererstellung, das anschließende startgebiet und dann die erste tour durch sw! man, das war schon was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (6. Dezember 2009)

Das erste mal einloggen am 12.02.2005 nach einer lange Patchorgie über ISDN, lief gerade im Hintergrund im Radio Rammstein - Reise Reise, bleibt mit immer in Erinnerung wie ich dann im Eisklammtal mit meinem Zwerg stand und losgelegt haben, war alles noch so neu, das ganze erste mal Level auf 60 war schon was besonderes, tolle Momente wenn man so alles entdeckt hat.
Weiterhin noch mein 7 Stunden Molten Core Raid als Third tank mit der Imperialen Plattenrüstung, es war schon krass als Ragnaros dann lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Die ersten paar Monate, in denen ich die Landschaft von Wow genossen habe und ich mich durch die Gegend gequestet habe. Dann definitiv auch der Moment, in dem Ragnaros endlich meinen Dolch hat fallen lassen und der Moment, in dem ich T2 voll hatte. Für mich bisher immer noch das mit Abstand schönste Set, daß es für den Schurken jemals gegeben hat.


----------



## Redolan (6. Dezember 2009)

als ich endlich lvl 70 war und sofort meiner Gilde aushelfen durfte in kara beim Endboss, hab den dort zum ersten mal gemacht und auch gleich den phönix bogen sowie den t4 helm bekommen. da hab ich mich auch gefreut wie ein frisch parniertes Schnitzel xD


----------



## -Migu- (6. Dezember 2009)

Einer der tollsten Momente war, als ich noch B11 Hexer war und zusammen mit meinem Orc-Krieger Rl-Kumpel auf LvL 37 das Kloster gecleart haben.
Hat zwar lange gedauert, aber als der Endboss lag, war es Freude pur.

Und sonst auch, Schritt durchs Dunkle Portal, Ankunft in Nordend. Lvl 80 erreicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitai (6. Dezember 2009)

aq eröffnungs event den riesen drachen in moonglade killn hat der halbe server mitgemacht 
dann später als die tore aufgingen, oder naxx als die 3 reiter endlich tot waren ab bc wars dann nur noch immerwieder das selbe...


----------



## kingkryzon (6. Dezember 2009)

als ich endlich oberster kriegsfürst war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder satharion mit 3 drachen zu naxx zeiten
auf einen sehr kleinen server mit leerwandler tank^^
war einfach wunderbar


----------



## HighestHope (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde die Onyxia PreQuestreihe auf Seiten der Allianz hielt für mich den schönsten Moment bereit.
Mit Marshall Windsor durch Sturmwind laufen und Lady Katrana Prestor enttarnen war einfach wundervoll.

LG


----------



## Nekrit (6. Dezember 2009)

also mein bester moment war, wie mir (vor ca. 5monaten) ein 80er Schurke einfach so 50k gold gegeben hat xDDDD


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. Dezember 2009)

Als mein alter Main damals 70 wurde und ich mich in den ersten Inis als "DD" richtig blamiert habe. Keinen Plan von Hitcap ?" wtf iss Hit ? Ich hab doch meine Waffe  xD 
Waffenkunde ? Oo Muß man das kennen ? 


Irgendwann sagte der Tank zu mir im Whisper

_"Mach dir nix draus wir wissen schon das wir dich hier durchschleifen aber das ist nur ein Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"_ Ich habe den heute noch auf meiner Friendlist und gehe immer noch gerne mit dem in Inis 

Solche Sätze bekommt man heute nur noch ganz selten zu hören. Außer man ist mit mir in einer Gruppe oder ähnlich denkenden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und auf meiner "Der geilste Moment" Platz Eins ist nachwievor als ich nach Monatelangen Equipfarmen endlich BT heilen durfte. (Ich hab damals gemerkt das mir Melee DD keinen Spaß macht ^^)


----------



## Figetftw! (6. Dezember 2009)

als wir kil'jaeden endlich gelegt hatten ... man war das ein gefühl und das event am schluss war einfahc nur porno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DexDrive (6. Dezember 2009)

Die ersten 10-15 Level 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (6. Dezember 2009)

Den besten moment fande ich der BC release wo alle am dunklen Portal standen und drauf warteten rein zu können. Da ich das Game schon Nachts hatte konnte ich früher rein^^


----------



## Cloud the Nightmare (6. Dezember 2009)

Als mich zu Classic WoW Zeiten , C´thun und meine damalige Raid Gilde beim reinlaufen einfach alle mal Fritiert hat mit seinem Läserstrahl.....
Episch und unvergessen^^


----------



## Daryst (6. Dezember 2009)

Als bei dem fight gegen Keal die Musik von "we will rock you" eingespielt wurde und alle mitgesungen haben, da hat man auch die Füße gehört durchs TS und das beste war, er lag im ersten run den wir damals hatten im first try xD
Leider kein TS:Mitschnitt -,-


----------



## Powerflower (6. Dezember 2009)

eine questreihe zu erleben dessen story echt toll war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herr Hering (6. Dezember 2009)

Mein erster pvp fight in westfall, damals noch probe account mit 2 anderen lvl 10ern nen Tauren udu auf 18 gekillt


----------



## Anburak-G (7. Dezember 2009)

Das heutige Ereigniss war gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht hatte Barlov recht: Paladine vergess einfach unglaublich oft zu sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dötsch1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Ganz schnelles Beispiel!

Ist ja auch schon spät!

Ein toller Moment war für mich als ich nach *7 Tagen* den Eisbären im Beutel hatte!

Im G-chat geschrieben pustet auf meinen Beutel und dann konnte ich nicht fassen als er dort enthalten war!

Sonst fällt mir auf die schnelle da es so Spät ist nichts ein

Dötschen!


----------



## Ademos14 (7. Dezember 2009)

Die erste Nacht in Wotlk... Bis in die Morgenstunden gezockt und jede Sekunde aufgesogen^^


----------



## Dabow (7. Dezember 2009)

Als ich endlich Stufe 60 erreicht habe. Alle die damals schon gespielt haben, wissen welche erleichterung das war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larazu (8. Dezember 2009)

Mein schönster Moment in WoW:

Das kennenlernen meiner Freundin ingame, mit der ich danach 21 tolle Monate verbracht habe.

Mein traurigster Moment:

Der Tag, an dem sie mich verlassen hat......


----------



## Hautbaer (14. Dezember 2009)

Level 40, genug Gold gesammelt und endlich reiten lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*lang ist´s her*


----------



## Senkarios (14. Dezember 2009)

Waren eigentlich 2 Momente, aber ich zähl sie als einen weil sie ja "indirekt" miteinander verknüpft sind.

1.) Als ich meinen ersten Char erstellte 
2.) Als ich das erste mal LvL 60 erreicht hatte (uhhh war ich da Stolz auf meiner einer) ^^

Lg
Tha
Senki


----------



## Severos (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich sags mal so:
Das erste mal in Classic durch völlig fremde Gebiete zu laufen.. das war faszinierend, damals hat niemand " scheiß blizz " etc. rumgeschrien..
Und natürlich als ich das lvl 60 erreicht hab, nach der epischen Questreihe für Onyxia - richtig, oben auf der Gipfelspitze lvl 60.. man war das geil...
Mfg


----------



## Unheil (14. Dezember 2009)

Meine schönsten WOW Momente erlebe ich jeden Montag, indem ich mit meinem besten Kumpel 2on2 in der Arena zocke (Doppel DD) und wir uns entweder über die eigene oder die Unfähigkeit der anderen total kaputtlachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schreibe das auch grad wieder mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht.....oh mann!

Carsten ich liebe dich!  oO  


^^


----------



## Dabow (14. Dezember 2009)

Der erste Level 60 Charakter im Juli 2005 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 welchen ich noch heute Spiele *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damals war das nicht so einfach wie heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Damals war das richtig Zeitaufwendig ^.^


----------



## Dogarn (14. Dezember 2009)

ganz Klar:
Ich erlebe meinen schönsten moment in Wow immer wieder.
Nämlich im Neuen content den Endboss killen.

Aber der Allerschönste war immer noch dieser eine allianzmensch (lvl 38) Der nur in unterhose mit 50% life PvP geflaggt vor og Stand und ich mit meinem 70er Vorbeigeritten kam^^


----------



## Flowersun (14. Dezember 2009)

Also,

Mein bester Moment war als ich mit meiner Kollegin im Dämmerwald gespielt habe (Ich=24 Magier, Sie=23 Hexe).
Wir sind da grad aufm Friedhof als uns 4-6 Ghule nachrennen. Ich mach schnell Frostnova und renn weiter und sie checkt irgendwie gar nix ab und bleibt stehen und schreibt gemütlich in unsren Gildenchat: MUAHAHAHAH!!! Wieder mal ein paar Ghule gelegt ;D.

Fands total witzig xD


----------



## Schlamm (14. Dezember 2009)

.# schrieb:


> Na, ganz klar, vor dem *großen dunklen Portal *stehen und einfach draufzulaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war echt episch.


----------



## Boccanegra (14. Dezember 2009)

Bester Moment ... schwierig. Gab etliche Momente die ich als etwas besonderes empfand. 

Müsste ich unbedingt eines auswählen, dann war das der Tod des letzten Dämons aus der epischen Jäger-Quest-Reihe. Das war der in Silithus, und vor dem hatte ich doch ziemlichen Respekt. Ich hatte gehört, dass man bei dem einerseits gut strafen können sollte, andererseits auch noch etwas Glück braucht. Ich hatte mich für diesen Kampf gut vorbereitet, am Abend zuvor meine strafen-Künste trainiert und aufpoliert, das Terrain erkundet und den für mich besten Platz  für den Kampf ausgewählt, mir dann vor dem Kampf an Buffs geholt, was ging (zb. Liedblumen-Buff aus Felwood, einen mit den Münzen aus Zul etc., Priester-Buff, Druidenbuff, Agi-Trank), tja, und dann klappte es gleich beim ersten Versuch. Da war ich zuvor echt aufgeregt, aber hinterher war das schon ein gewaltiges Gefühl. Meine engsten Freunde aus dem Raid schauten zu, und jubelten dann im TS mit mir. Dieses tolle Gefühl, diese tiefe Befriedigung, das kennt wohl jeder Jäger, der die 4 Dämonen ohne diverse kleine schmutzigen Tricks legen konnte.


----------



## Rukhar (14. Dezember 2009)

Nefarian zu dritt legen wärend der restlich raid tot im staub liegt und hysterisch im ts schreit 
Man das war mal ein Adrenalin schock=)
ich habe noch ein paar minuten danach vom adrenalin gezittert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider war nichts für mich drin =(





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einmal Pala immer Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malfurin2 (14. Dezember 2009)

> Müsste ich unbedingt eines auswählen, dann war das der Tod des letzten Dämons aus der epischen Jäger-Quest-Reihe. Das war der in Silithus, und vor dem hatte ich doch ziemlichen Respekt. Ich hatte gehört, dass man bei dem einerseits gut strafen können sollte, andererseits auch noch etwas Glück braucht. Ich hatte mich für diesen Kampf gut vorbereitet, am Abend zuvor meine strafen-Künste trainiert und aufpoliert, das Terrain erkundet und den für mich besten Platz für den Kampf ausgewählt, mir dann vor dem Kampf an Buffs geholt, was ging (zb. Liedblumen-Buff aus Felwood, einen mit den Münzen aus Zul etc., Priester-Buff, Druidenbuff, Agi-Trank), tja, und dann klappte es gleich beim ersten Versuch. Da war ich zuvor echt aufgeregt, aber hinterher war das schon ein gewaltiges Gefühl. Meine engsten Freunde aus dem Raid schauten zu, und jubelten dann im TS mit mir. Dieses tolle Gefühl, diese tiefe Befriedigung, das kennt wohl jeder Jäger, der die 4 Dämonen ohne diverse kleine schmutzigen Tricks legen konnte.



Da muss ich dir zustimmen, mit meinem Jäger war das auch so erlebnisreich die Questreihe, obwohl ich für den letzten glatte 6 Tage gebraucht hatte bis ich ihn um 4 Uhr morgens mit dem Kaffee in der Hand gelegt hatte. Mann, war das ein Glücksgefühl. hatte extra auf Survival geskillt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich der Firstkill von C´Thun, wir haben alle im TS gefeiert.


----------



## Kingseb (14. Dezember 2009)

Mein Realmfirst Juwe 450 Erfolg... man war ich nervös das nich jede Sekunde ne Naricht im Chat kam das es einer vor mir geschafft hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## realustasa (14. Dezember 2009)

Einer meiner lustigsten und tollsten Momenten war, als ich mit meinen Ally Krieger nen Horde Magier (Das war nen Kumpel) gesheept habe^^ Mitten im fight, hab ich halt mal Zauberreflexion gemacht, und er hat grad gesheept. Und mit dem selben Kumpel sind wir dann von Tanaris nach Krater von Ungoro gesprungen. Mit der leichten Feder damals. Ich hatte mir inzwischen auch einen Horde Magier hochgelevelt. Und als wir drüber staunten wie geil unsere Idee war, ist die Zeit von leichter Fall abgelaufen. (Damals gab es noch keine Glyphen). Und wir sind platt runtergefallen, beide tot.


----------



## NeverDeadNed (14. Dezember 2009)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Bei der Scherbenwelt geht für mich das ganze Fantasy Flair verloren, aber auf WotLK freue ich mich schon riesig. Geile Dungeon, endlich wiedr richtige Mobs (Trolle, Untote, Drachkins etc..)



Wenn du jetzt immernoch über WotLK das gleiche denkst dann bewundere ich dich.

Ich persönlich finde das LK gegenüber BC einfach nur purer *********** ist, langweilige braindead afk instanzen & raids. Und wenn dann doch mal was anspruchsvolles rauskam (ulduar) dann war das geschrei groß von wegen zu hart, pls blizz nerf!

Abgesehen finde ich LK als Addon sehr schwach, weil keine wirklich sinnvolle Neuerung ins spiel kam, 
-> 1 Heldenklasse die so viel schaden macht da ist es egal ob man skill hat oder nicht.
-> 1 Beruf der nicht wirklich was verändert, früher musste man die gleichen änderungen der casttime z.b. einfach nur skilln
-> Attribute einfach mal verdoppelt fertig.


Back @ Topic:

Mein schönster Moment war als ich mit meiner Gilde zum ersten mal nach 26min Illidan down hatte. An dieses Erlebnis ist bisher nix auch nur annähernd rangekommen.


----------



## Sebastian1804 (14. Dezember 2009)

Mein geilster Moment :

Als ich meinen ersten Char kurz nachdem WoW installiert wurde erstellt habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  SO ein EPISCHES Gefühl kam leider nie wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG


----------



## CaptainZer0 (14. Dezember 2009)

mein erstes 40er Mount (also damals das 60% reitmount)


----------



## Crimy 5 (15. Dezember 2009)

Meine tollsten Momente waren:
Mein erstes 40er Mount (vor allem weil ich das G geliehen hatte, und mit meinem Hexer merkte, dass es nur 1g kostet)

Mein erstes mal Kara (Ja, ich spiel erst seit 2,5 Jahren)

Neulich das erste mal PdK, nach monatelangen Absagen.


----------



## vanelle (15. Dezember 2009)

Mein bestern Moment war bei meinem ersten Molten Core Raid (was an sich schon ein extrem geiles Gefühl war) mein erstes Epic was ich kurz vor dem ersten boss - salfurion???? - bekommen habe. Die Bindungen des Arkanisten http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=16799 . Gegen 5 andere Magier beim rollen mit einer 95 (ich weiß es noch ganz genau) durchgesetzt. Musste immer wieder mit der Maus drüber fahren. Mein erstes lilanes item!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vergessen: Auch ein sehr geniales Erlebnis war als meine Gilde nach Ewigkeiten endlich Realmfirst Nefarian down hatten. Sind dann alle nach orgrimmar und haben kopf abgegeben und mit dem halben server ^^ ne party gefeiert. Extra geil war es noch, weil eine andere Gilde auch vor Nefarian stand und ihn auch so gut wie down hatte. Aber wir waren schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bevor mein Gildenleiter den Kopf abgegeben hat, hat meine Gilde und viele andere vom server eine Art schneise von eingang von orgrimmar bis zu diesem futzi gemacht, wo mein Gildenleit dann langsam mit seinem Mount durchgeritten ist. Und dann kam die Rede, der Buff und der Kopf wurde in Og ausgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 SEHR geil war das! ohman NOSTALGIE!


----------



## Boccanegra (15. Dezember 2009)

vanelle schrieb:


> Mein bestern Moment war bei meinem ersten Molten Core Raid (was an sich schon ein extrem geiles Gefühl war) mein erstes Epic was ich kurz vor dem ersten boss - salfurion???? - bekommen habe. Die Bindungen des Arkanisten http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=16799 . Gegen 5 andere Magier beim rollen mit einer 95 (ich weiß es noch ganz genau) durchgesetzt. Musste immer wieder mit der Maus drüber fahren. Mein erstes lilanes item!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein, das war der gute alte Lucifron. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UseIt (15. Dezember 2009)

Mein coolster Moment ist als ich nach ewig langem lvln (so kam es mir vor) meinen ersten Char auf 70 hatte. Hab mir extra ne grp gesucht um auf jeden Fall in ner Ini 70 zu werden. Auch wenn ich nicht mehr weiß warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ender157 (15. Dezember 2009)

mein bester moment war bis jetzt der als mein erstes lila item im schlingendorntal gedroppt is.
musste zwa noch nen bisschen leveln bis ichs tragen konnte war aber trotzdem happy ohne ende, glaube das leven ging dadurch auch doppelt so schnell.^^


----------



## mod26 (15. Dezember 2009)

als ich noch den test acc hatte das lvln da und die leute ^.^ ne ganze woche gebraucht bis lvl 8  xD


----------



## Little_Programmierer (15. Dezember 2009)

Die Charactererstellung


----------



## granbenismo (15. Dezember 2009)

Mein Schönster mom war als mein schami 1 tag vor Woltk 70 wurde ich dann noch Kara ZA Maggi Gruul an diesem tag war und dann fast full epic durch die tundra maschieren konnte . konnte das equip zwar schnell wegwerfen aber was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (15. Dezember 2009)

Als ich mein erstes T1 Brustteil fürn Schurken bekam, und danach die Blutfanghaube von Ony... Das war einfach wahnsinnsgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kabamaan (15. Dezember 2009)

entweder: im handelschannel: schreibt mal alle /camp ... in der gilde 3 oder 4 offline mich eingeschlossen... seitdem nur noch mit/camp ausloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder: 1. mal dark Portal hab nen screenshot davor und danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder: Hexerepicmount boah was war das ne arbeit aber hab nur 100g bezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Bankrott (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe 3 tolle momente erlebt in WoW.
1. Als mein Schurke 1 tag vor dem Nerfpatch den T6 helm von Archimonde bekommen hat.
2. Die Charaktererstellung meines Kriegers (nie über 62 hinausgekommen ^^)
3. Mit meinem Kumpel zusammen vom Tempel der stürme (Sturmgipfel) bis zum Nexxus zu fliegen (priest + mein dk).

So far
Bankrott


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Dezember 2009)

Als ich mit meinem Jäger nach etlichen Runs den Prinzenbogen hatte. Da hab ich den Hund ziemlich Angst gemacht mit meiner Stimme...


----------



## Bonsaiblatt (15. Dezember 2009)

Wo ich mein erstes Reittier hatte.Da ging es noch nicht so ganz schnell wie jetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druchiii (15. Dezember 2009)

Hm...ich glaube mein bester Moment war, als ich ...hm, nein! Da muss man differenzieren!


1.Der Beste Moment mit meinem Team von Abstergo Group war, als wir unsere erste Monumentalaufnahme gemacht hatten, aus Spaß in WoW nach Shattrath geflogen waren (Im RL natürlich auch...PS: also das trinken...) und einer der Kameramänner/-frauen feststellen mussten, dass ihr PC wegen zuwenig Speicherplatz das Filmen aufgehört hatte...


2.Als WoW-Spieler war wahrscheinlich mein bester Moment, als ich mit meinem Druiden in Karazhan den Heilhammer bekommen habe!


PS: Mein schlechtester Moment war, als ich mit meinem Todesritter in Nordend feststellen musste, dass eine der in der Buffed-Show vorgestellten Quests, die ich übrigens klasse fand, nur für die Horde war!!! (For the Alliance!)


----------



## Hordenfeind Nr.1 (15. Dezember 2009)

Lustigster Moment:  Ich war mit nem Hunter in der Grp und wir machten ne 2 Mann Quest, ich sollte ihn ab und zu healen. (Bin feral) Er hatte noch 50% als er plötzlich tot am Boden lag. Er so: HEIL MICH! Ich: Du bist ja eh schon tot *weglauf*.

Naja wir stritten uns weiter bis er mich auf igno hatte... heute weiß ichs.. Hunter können sich Totstellen :O


Bester Moment:  Vervollständigung meines T4 Sets 2 Wochen vor WotlK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Peinlichster Moment:  2x Ging ich unterwasser afk... als Druide .. in Cat ...   naja fail und so


Beschissenster Moment:  Wie mir der gleiche Krieger in der Gilde immer wieder die T4 Teile weggewürfelt hat.... ich hasse ihn heute noch dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (15. Dezember 2009)

Lustigster: Das ich es seit Jahren schaffe an den unmöglichsten Stellen in den Tod zu stürzen. Als ich mit meinen Mage unterwegs war, bei Tanaris einfach zum Krater runter gesprungen bin (leichter fall usw) aber vergessen hatte das ein Kollege (Krieger) afk auf folgen war und ich mich wunderte warum er tot ist xD

Schlechtester: Das wow so zurecht gepatcht wurde das es mir keinen fun mehr machte, ich mich von meiner Gilde verabschiedete, mich ausloggte und wow deinstalierte.


----------



## Kehlas (15. Dezember 2009)

Für mich war der beste Moment, als ich damals mit WoW angefangen habe.....da war alles so Neuuuu für mich^^....Oh ja geliebtes Eschental :-)


----------



## khain22 (15. Dezember 2009)

mein bester moment war natürlich durchs dunklle portal zu schreiten 
dann als ich endlichh 70 damals war zu bc zeiten 
UNd als ich mit meinem tauren durch irggend nen komischen bug ganz oben auf diesen zelten am startgebiet war bin reingefallen und dann war ich oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 95erPlayboy (15. Dezember 2009)

mein bester moment war als ich al'ars asche mit 70 bekommen hatte. war schon krass konnte 2 tage net schlafen sonder nur das mount angucken


----------



## khain22 (15. Dezember 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Für mich war der beste Moment, als ich damals mit WoW angefangen habe.....da war alles so Neuuuu für mich^^....Oh ja geliebtes Eschental :-)



ICH habe ashenvale GEHASST und hasse es mit meinen twinks immer noch diese KACK nachtelfen und immer die selbe musik und ich krieg noch heute bei den manaschmieden in netherstorm kompfschmerzenxD^^


----------



## 95erPlayboy (15. Dezember 2009)

khain22 schrieb:


> ich krieg noch heute bei den manaschmieden in netherstorm kompfschmerzenxD^^



ja da geb ich dir recht passiert mir auch jedes mal


----------



## Cribmaster (16. Dezember 2009)

mein bester Moment war irgendwann 2005, als wir mit den heute undenkbaren 40 Leuten Ragnaros zum ersten mal gelegt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir haben dann ein riesen Feuerwerk in IF losgelassen 
edit: und natürlich als ich mein erstes Epic Item bekommen habe.... T1 Setteil aus MC. Für viele DKP teuer erkauft... jaa da war lila noch was ganz besonderes *seufz*


Firstkill Mimiron war auch nicht schlecht da wir einige Versuche benötigten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (16. Dezember 2009)

classic: die 1. t1 teile und die fertigstellung der epic mount q des wl´s 
bc: 2k rating im 2on2 (man haben wir uns gefreut <3) und kael thas kill
wotlk: alles 0815 und nicht nennenswert :/


----------



## Miâgi (16. Dezember 2009)

Der beste mom ist, wenn ich auf Frostwolf einlogge und mal keine Warteschlange von 30 min ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laberede (16. Dezember 2009)

HdR. Gnom ist dabei. Lichkönig kommt rein. Gnom begrüßt ihn mit seiner piepsigen Stimme : "Hallo, wie gehts denn".


----------



## Andoral1990 (16. Dezember 2009)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert mal welcher euer bester Moment in WoW war?
> 
> z.B. bei mir war es als ich das erste mal Onyxia getötet habe
> 
> ...



für mich isses jedes mal der beste moment wenn ich lvl 80 bin...  boss kills für die man arbeitet sind zwar auch sehr geil und ich hab auch einige hardmodes für die wir sehr lange rum gimpen mussten aber lvl 80 werden is immer wieder so eine erleichterung... ich hasse questen wie die pest aber hab gern abwechslung im spiel deswegen hab ich auch einige 80er


----------



## blackjoke (16. Dezember 2009)

abgesehen von der epic hunter quest (die wirklich EPISCH war)
war es bei mir schon das geganke im blackrock
bewaffnet mit rang 10 equip rokh delar und magier-keksen gings da voll ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw.. hunter sind immernoch die besten indoor ganker =O


----------



## Vallejo (16. Dezember 2009)

Da ich nich raide und mich über kleinere Sachen in WoW freue... Der grüne Protodrache aus dem Orakel Ei.

Monatelang... seit WotlK Orakel Respektvoll... Eier vergebens aufgemacht... Vor 2 Wochen morgens um 10:12 Uhr auf dem Twink gewesen, "Ach, kannst ja das Ei aufmachen."

Umgeloggt auf den Main und plötzlich war ein Epic drin. Dachte erst es sei ein Haustier, nachdem ich richtig geschaut hab´ war es dann tatsächlich der grüne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja... für manche kein Erfolg, für mich aber eine Heldentat da ich es - sofern ich es nicht schon öfter auf Krasus´ Landeplatz gesehen haette - für ein Gerücht gehalten hätte.

Das schöne war, ich wollts jedem erzählen ... und es war kein Mensch in der Fl online. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann erstmal ne viertel Stunde in Dalaran mit dem Mount gestanden und mich gefreut wie ein Schnitzel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laberede (16. Dezember 2009)

Süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dwarf303 (16. Dezember 2009)

erinner mcih grad noch so nebenbei erste mal kara 

puuh hab ich geschwitzt xD


----------



## Mr_Richfield (16. Dezember 2009)

*gab eigentlich einige super momente in WoW für mich - hier meine top5:*

*1.* den ersten char auf 40 (jaaaa, da musste man noch 40 sein um reiten zu dürfen) und endlich ein mount. ich war stolz wie sau, endlich nicht mehr laufen zu müssen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2.* mit dem selben char endlich, eine woche nach BC veröffentlichung, durch das dunkle portal zu schreiten. 

*3.* super war auch, als ich endlich die 5k gold für mein epic flugmount zusammen hatte. dafür hab ich damals ewig gebraucht

*4.* die ersten kararuns waren für mich auch was besonderes. grad zu der anfangszeit wollte meine gilde kein risiko eingehen. da mein char noch nicht so gut ausgerüstet war, war das schon ein privileg da mitzudürfen. kara ist für mich bis heute die beste raidinstanz.

*5.* vor 2 wochen hat skadi den blauen proto gedropt, ratet wer den mit einer 99 erwürfelt hat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sano (16. Dezember 2009)

Als wir damals als 3. Gilde bei uns auf dem Server Ragnaros down hatten. 
Das war ein Fest! *träum*

ansonsten noch:

- Siechhuf und Aran vor dem Nerf geschafft
- Ossirian gelegt und direkt den Stab der Ruinen bekommen
- Thunderfury Event
- 2. char auf 60 (lange vor BC)
- Baronmount
- T2 (60er Variante damals)  Helm von Ony für meine Mage

und vieles mehr

MfG


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Dezember 2009)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert mal welcher euer bester Moment in WoW war?
> 
> z.B. bei mir war es als ich das erste mal Onyxia getötet habe
> 
> ...



naja der beste nicht aber der einzigartigste....

war zu bc-zeiten oft in fds.... nIEEE droppte das imba-alar mount.... als es dann droppte bekam ich den loot um 1 Würfelpunkt nich :-(

naja..... pech muss ma haben.... aber ich finds nich schlimm^^


----------



## rocksor (16. Dezember 2009)

Darwen1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube mein bester moment war als ich nach meiner sommerpause vor nem jahr gelessen habe, dass das normale mount nurnoch paar gold kostet und das reiten teurer wird.. ich hab VOR der sommerpause shcon reiten ausgebildet. man hab ich mich gefreut^^



das war schon zu classic zeiten , da hat das mount 1000g gekostet und dann kam irgwann nen patch dass nun das reiten 1000g kostete, letztes jahr war es jednfalls nicht.

hm oder gabs da noch was was ich nich mitbekommen habe? ^^


----------



## nopi (16. Dezember 2009)

zu Classic Zeiten (damals wars irgendwie spannender)

Hexer Epic Mount Quest (der war damals brandneu und sauschwer für uns grünen frisch 60er)

..und natürlich als ich als erster meiner Gilde Thunderfury bauen konnte (mit Krieger)


----------



## ibbi (16. Dezember 2009)

als ich mit meinem ersten char durch vz mats an einem tag auf lvl 40 die 1k g fürs mount zam hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








..................................
wer rechtschreibfehler findet...
ab zum fundamt ich hol sie mir dann ab.,.. thx im vorraus!


----------



## Helveticus25 (16. Dezember 2009)

Mein bestes Erlebnis war, als ich das erste mal mit dem Flugmount unterwegs war, das ich NUR durch verkaufen von Reitgerten zusammengefarmt habe (Mats 80-100 Gold, Verkauf 120 Gold)


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Als ich vor dem Nerf damals Archimond killte und damals endlich meine Kapuze des Zauberschlags gegen den saugeilen Hexer T6 Helm tauschen konnte. Man war ich stolz auf die Flügel die ausm Helm kamen^^


----------



## Legelion (16. Dezember 2009)

Verzeiht bitte, dass ich mir nicht alle Beiträge hier durchgelesen habe^^. Aber da nach dem besten Moment in Wow gefragt wird, denke ich, dass das auch ausnahmsweise mal nicht nötig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Es gab sicher bei vielen Spielern super Momente bei WoW. Auch mir fallen da so einige ein; z.B. als wir unseren ersten rein internen Naxx-run durch sind. Wir sind da zwar nicht übermäßig weit gekommen, aber die Stimmung im TS war eindeutig bisher die Beste, die ich bisher bei Raids erlebt habe.

Aber ich glaube, mein persönlich bester Moment war der Tag, als ich stolz mit meinem ersten 58er durch das Dunkle Portal in die Scherbenwelt gehen durfte. Ich hatte mir fest vorgenommen, bei meinem Main nicht auf das Portal eines freundlichen Magiers zurück zu greifen und fand das auch irgendwie fast schon spannend, als ich endlich durch konnte - mag banal klingen, aber ich fand's cool.


----------



## Rygel (16. Dezember 2009)

damals, als wow-wow noch "classic" war hatte ich das gerücht von einem seltenen pet gehört, das angeblich droppen sollte wenn man genug von diesen kleinen drachen im ödland erlegt. 100%ige bestätigung dafür gab es nicht (denn die buffed-datenbank gab es damals noch nicht). ich habe also ohne plan stundenlang diese drachen geprügelt. bestätigung erhielt ich durch einige weitere glücksjäger, die sich auf die gefühlten 20 langsam spawnenden mini-drachen stürzten. nach einer party kam ich angetrunken nach hause und war im grunde nur noch zum dummen grinden fähig. als der Dunkelwelpling dann gedroppt ist habe ich nachts & knülle vor freude laut gejubelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Artemos (16. Dezember 2009)

Das erste nmal durchs Dinkle Portal .... Ja das hatte schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das schönste Erlebnis bei dem ich Direkt schon Luftsprünge machen wollte war als nach knapp 4 Wochen endlich Lady Vashj den Boden küsste ..... das war noch ne richtige Wipeorgie^^


----------



## Giwopti (16. Dezember 2009)

Mein bester Moment in WoW war als ich als Hexer zu BZ zeiten mein epic mount mir holen wollte ... für mich war das schrecklich ....

keiner wollte mehr nach düsterruch usw. .... aber als ich es dann doch mit lvl 64 hatte war das schon sehr geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Killerschredder (1. Januar 2010)

mein schönster moment in WoW war, als ich meinen ersten blauen Gegenstand gefunden habe
kleiner tipp welcher: schaut mal auf meinen namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mehades76 (1. Januar 2010)

mein bester moment war das ende der beta von wow wo orgrimmar in flammen stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killigan (1. Januar 2010)

also mein letzter toller moment in wow liegt garnicht allzulange zurück.... es war, als ich das erste mal den cataclysmtrailer gesehen hab, ich habe gänsehaut gehabt, so viele gänse passen nicht in mein zimmer rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und auch jetzt nach dem 50. mal gucken bekomm ich immer noch die gleiche gänsehaut, es ist einfach fantastisch, dass blizzard die welt immer neu macht immer fantastisch und auf ihre art charmant und magisch.... ich habe viele tolle momente in wow gehabt, eins davon war auf in dem versunkenen tempel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war und ist mit meine lieblingsinstanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so vom flare her ^^

ich meine immerhin schafft es blizzard für uns jahr für jahr, oder auch in größren zeitabständen, das rad immer neu zu erfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immerhin ist das im grunde doch nur irgendso ein mmorpg.... aber eben nein, sie schaffen es immer wieder die leute in ihren bann zu ziehen, die welt zu verändern... und das schon seit über 5 jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt wird bald unsere ganze "azerothwelt" wie wir sie kennen in den grundfesten erschüttert und sowas ist einfach mächtig....  und für diese atemberaubende atmosphäre, die blizzard uns schafft... naja ich finde das klasse und dementsprechen finde ich viele tolle momente...

als ich das erste mal auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel in den himmel geschaut hab... all die monde und sonnen und der wirbelnde nether, der sich durch das firmament windet....

als ich mit meiner druiden das t0,5 fertig zusammengesamelt hatte....

als ich das erste mal in mondlichtung war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich könnt jetzt noch äonen so weiterschreiben, aber ich glaub viele wissen genau was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße

Killigan


----------



## evanmarx (1. Januar 2010)

naja, klar...als ich das erste mal vor 4 jahren 60 gedingt habe und damals auch noch meinen ersten frostsäbler mount mühselig erquestet habe


----------



## Hêksa (1. Januar 2010)

Als ich meinen ersten 80iger hatte DDD


----------



## Allystix (1. Januar 2010)

Bei mir wars als  an den Schlotternächten das Mount vom kopflosen Reiter gedroppt hatte... und es bekamm!


----------



## Sypher (1. Januar 2010)

"Oh, gugg mal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" 

D´oh!


----------



## Darknight281 (1. Januar 2010)

hmm...als ich mit meinem schurken im av auf der brücke vor dem alli boss, ca 5 leute mit ablenken (glaub so hieß der zauber^^) gekillt hab xD


----------



## Pathorì (1. Januar 2010)

Die Öffnung von Ahn'Qiraj und wie ich mit lvl 20 sämtliche Flugpunkte abgeklappert hab ... weiß gar nicht mehr wie oft ich damals gestorben bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Igoar85 (1. Januar 2010)

Meine 2 besten Momente waren noch zu Classic Zeiten.

Das erste war, wo ich das aller erste mal mit MC durfte (nach Wochenlangen Feuerresi farmen). Man habe ich gezittert vor spannung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der zweite moment war, wo ich mein erstes Epic T1 Hose erhalten habe. Mann hab ich geschriehen vor Freude  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erynberia (1. Januar 2010)

Mein schönster Moment ist noch gar nicht so lange her, genauer gesagt war es vorgestern. Ich habe es endlich geschafft, einen Charakter auf Stufe 80 zu bringen. Als die Erfolgsmeldung auftauchte, hatte ich vor Freude Tränen in den Augen.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich nicht sehr häufig spiele, deswegen hat es auch etwas länger gedauert.


----------



## LordSubwoof (1. Januar 2010)

ganz klar...

Das erste mal vor Ragnaros stehen... Gänsehaut damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonicer (1. Januar 2010)

Mein schönster Moment der auch echt epic war...

PreBC: Drakki's letzte 2-3% HP wegkloppen, mit meinem lvl58 gimppala (damals als die noch keinen dmg machten), nachdem die ganze 10er raidgruppe down war.


----------



## Chínín (1. Januar 2010)

den hab ich jeden Tag

jeden Tag seh ich die Klugscheisser, die darauf stolz sind, angeblich WoW gekündigt zu haben/Spiel gewechselt zu haben, aber im Endeffekt doch noch im WoW Forum hängen, oder gar wieder anfangen ;D immer wieder amüsant ^-^


@topic: hmmm, mein lvl 40 60% mount vor fast 2 Jahren? jo, da hab ich vor Stolz erstmal 15 Minuten in Darnassus rumgeritten, und meinen Tigger bewundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrieyr (1. Januar 2010)

mein erstes epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Arresh (1. Januar 2010)

Einer meiner geilsten Momente war als Paladin ganz gemütlich mit der GIlde als Zuschauer aufs Dunkle Portal zu Laufen.

GIlde hat empfangskommitee gespielt Vor und HInterm Portal ^^

der andere geile moment war mein erster Boss in ICC10 ^^ gleich zu anfang gelegt und was fällt für mich als Einzige pala in der grp ^^ alles was ich brauch ^^



zudem mein erster Schwarzetempel besuch 

usw ... ^^

es gibt doch so schöne dinge aber Das DUnkle Portal ist immernoch am Geilsten gewesen ^^


----------



## Chanta (1. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir gab es Zwei schöne Momente,in meiner 5 Jährigen wow Zeit.

1:war das ich über wow meinen freund kennen lernen düfte heute mit ihm zusammen wohnen und wir eine Liebe volle kleine Tochter von 1 Jahr haben.

2: Wo ich das erste mal die Endstufe erreicht habe und wusste so nun gehts ans Farmen,so das ich dann damals zu Classik zeit sehr stolz war auf mein T1 set .


----------



## Abuseed (1. Januar 2010)

Muru kill nach locker 300 trys. Vor 3.0.


----------



## Pikepu (1. Januar 2010)

erstes mal durchs portal
lvl 70 erreichen
illi kill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Maine (1. Januar 2010)

Das erste mal MC ^^

die Ini war der hammer wo ich sie das erste mal gesehen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holy Light (1. Januar 2010)

Mein Bester moment war als ich Den pdk 25er heal streitkolben bekommen hab ^^

ps: warum schreiben hier eig alle das sie aufgehört haben... könnt ihr das nicht ohne es uns mitzuteilen?


----------



## Hikaro (1. Januar 2010)

mein bester moment war als ich die warglaives gekriegt hab vom illi ja bin warri und kein schurke....
ich würfle 100 auf beide :-D 
achja und dann bei kil'jaeden mit hunter den bogen abgegriffen bin erst bc zugestiegen sind aber schöne leistungen wa?


----------



## Schtinketroll (1. Januar 2010)

Für mich war es der Moment an dem ich meinen Dk erstellt habe ich hab mich wie ein kleines Kind darauf gefreut


----------



## Revalox (1. Januar 2010)

als ich endlich 80 war^^ hab ein jahr gebraucht...mit 2 pausen und fasst nur inis machen^^


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

Mein erstes mal Kara, als ich ENDLICH genug Eq, ENDLICH beide s2 Waffen mit Mungo und endlich ne gute Gilde gefunden hab <33
ich weiss noch wie ich 3 Std davor begonnen hab mich vorzubereiten, Guides Bufffood Elexiere Kissen und Trinken vorbereiten xD


----------



## Zumba (1. Januar 2010)

als mich genau 1 Erfahrungspunkt von lvl 70 trennte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eldamur (1. Januar 2010)

Als ich mit 2 freunden angefangen hab und noch wirklich alles neu und aufregend für mich war


----------



## Braamséry (1. Januar 2010)

Chínín schrieb:


> jeden Tag seh ich die Klugscheisser, die darauf stolz sind, angeblich WoW gekündigt zu haben/Spiel gewechselt zu haben, aber im Endeffekt doch noch im WoW Forum hängen, oder gar wieder anfangen ;D immer wieder amüsant ^-^



Ich für meinen Teil sehe eben gerne wie sich leute wie du darüber aufregen.



Holy schrieb:


> ps: warum schreiben hier eig alle das sie aufgehört haben... könnt ihr das nicht ohne es uns mitzuteilen?



Wir schreiben wie alle hier unsere schönsten Momente hier rein.

Mein allerschönster Moment war, nachdem ich (leidvoll) erkannt habe wie scheiße WoW ist (Ja erst ab Wotlk) nach 2 1/2 Jahren Spielzeit und dann in der Gilde, auch wenn ich es um die Leute schade fand, weil ich sie ins Herz geschlossen hatte, dass ich mit WoW aufhöre.

SOO und da das mein schönster Moment war, gehört dieser Post zweifelsfrei hier rein oder?


----------



## Messerset (1. Januar 2010)

Ich erzähle erstmal etwas über meinen schlechtesten Moment. Der war, als ich eine Stunde am Sammelpunkt für MC gewartet habe, bis mir die Raidleitung mitteilte, dass sie schon einen (in Ziffern: 1) Hexenmeister haben. Ja, das ist schon sehr lange her, dass man Hexenmeister nur wegen des Fears mitgenommen hat.

Direkt danach, also am selben Abend, habe ich für über ein Jahr aufgehört.

Jetzt bin ich in einer coolen Gilde und mein schönster Erfolg bis jetzt war Yoggi zum ersten Mal zu legen.


----------



## Hoschie69 (1. Januar 2010)

Eldamur schrieb:


> Als ich mit 2 freunden angefangen hab und noch wirklich alles neu und aufregend für mich war





Jou, hatte auch mit paar Kumpels angefangen damals - kann mich noch gut an den Release-Tag erinnern und an das Schlange stehen vor Questmobs wie Goldzahn oder Hogger... aber hat trotzdem irre Spass gemacht !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So richtig gefreut hatte ich mich damals als ich für meinen Krieger die T1 Hosen bekommen hatte (1. Setteil halt) - ich weis noch das ich mich paarmal extra ausgeloggt hatte, um in der Charakterauswahl meine Hosen etwas besser betrachten zu können...     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. Januar 2010)

Der beste Moment für mich war 2 Wochen nach Release (Classic) meine 1. Instanz: Deadmines. War sehr lustig und spannend, auch wenns ein paar Stunden gedauert hat, da einfach alle noch noobs waren^^


----------



## blutherz2001 (1. Januar 2010)

Karghan schrieb:


> mit dem ersten char durch das riesen, grüne brachland <3<3




Gleiches bei mir, Crossroads am Horizont 2004/2005 bestes feeling ever in einen MMORPG.
Damals war die Grafik einfach zu geil!


----------



## wuschel21 (1. Januar 2010)

Als ich mit meinem dk ohne pvp eq auf ws  51Kill und 2Tode hatte


----------



## Chillers (1. Januar 2010)

Das erste Mal MC clear in classic mit Gruppenfoto.
Anschließend ein Riesenfreudenfest mit Feier in IF.

Nur für mich: das 1. epische Reit- und das 1. epische Flugmount.


----------



## Sarif (2. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte 3 wunderbare momente:

1. Mein erster char auf 60 zur classic zeit 
hach der gute dragonman^^

2.Mein erster Ehrenpunkt^^

3.ich habe auf einem PvP Server gespielt...
 Vor Zul'gurub haben 2 60er ein duell gemacht.
 Ich (level 30) aus distanz zugekuckt, nachdem das duell zu ende war und der schamanentroll nur noch 1 leben hatte kam ich mit sturmangriff auf ihn zu und habe ihn gekillt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG Sarif  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (2. Januar 2010)

mein bester Moment in World of Warcraft war als ich mit Stufe 40 endlich meinen ersten Tiger hatte =)

Weiß noch genau wie ich damals tagelang einfach nur mit meinem Nachtelfenkrieger in der Gegend rumgeritten bin und mich gefreut habe wie ein Schneekönig xD

ach ja und natürlich bei der Öffnung des Dunklen Portals dabeigewesen zu sein


----------



## Zarlos (2. Januar 2010)

erstes mal flugphase bei kael thas .. war ein unbeschreibliches gefühl ^^


----------



## Sefirot (2. Januar 2010)

3 Momente die mir spontan einfallen:

1. Als ich vor gut 4 1/2 Jahren mit meinem lvl 14er Nachtelfen endlich raus aus den Wäldern ne andere Hauptstadt sehen wollte und ich sogar nen 59er gefunden hab, der mir den Weg von Darnassus bis Stormwind vorgegangen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Meine erste Begegnung mit einem Hordler: Hab mich in Ashenvale verlaufen gehabt und auf einmal stand ein Untoter-Hexenmeister 30 Meter vor mir und hat angefangen nen Shadowbolt zu casten. Hab sofort Ruhestein angeklickt und als der Shadowbolt mich fast erreicht hatte - weggeportet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Mein erstes Mount mit lvl 40. Hatte mir das Geld endlich zusammengespart und als ich dann auf meinem prächtigen weißen Tiger gesessen bin hab ich mir vorgenommen nie wieder einen Greifen zu nehmen - naja der Plan ging nicht ganz auf^^


----------



## Kankru (5. Mai 2010)

Hah, mal nen älteren Thread ausgegraben, aber mir ist grad so genau dieser Gedanke durch de Kopf geschossen.
LichKing Kill war zwar schön, aber ich werd nie vergessen, als wir damals immer wieder an Illidan verreckt sind und unseren (für unsere Gilde) berühmten Last Try gemacht haben,
das gejubel und geschrei im TS als der Sack endlich tot war.
Toller Kampf, hat echt Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Pennsylvania (5. Mai 2010)

als ich zum ersten mal über 100 dps gemacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damals noch mitn hexer D

mfg


----------



## Kremlin (5. Mai 2010)

Erstes mal MC.


----------



## ibbi (5. Mai 2010)

das 1. ma

"einloggen erfolgreich" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saladarxyz (5. Mai 2010)

als ich noch bei dem alten Ehresystem ( was eigentlich das geilste war, nicht so wie der rotz wie wir ihn jetzt haben), mit meinem Schurken den titel waffensträger bekommen habe^^


----------



## charly-sue (5. Mai 2010)

als ich am 01.01 2010 mit meinem ersten char 80ig geworden bin, und das noch um morgens um 04.30 Uhr war ja total stolz.. wuste zwar nich was ich anstellen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ja ich hatte es endlich geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als ich es endlich geschafft hatte besser als mein freund zu sein der schon seit 4 jahren wow zockt (equip mässig)
boa war ich stolz.. hatte den ganzen abend so ein total grosse freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


musste ihn ja auch damit ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedda_w (5. Mai 2010)

Die 2 Größten Momente im Leben meines Chars waren auf alle Fälle die Toröffnung von AQ und die Öffnung des dunklen Portals.

Hoffe zum Neuen Addon gibts wieder ein derartiges Event....

z.b alle Versammeln sich um die Stelle wo Deathwing aus der Erde hervorbricht.....wär nice wenn Instant seine Diener herbeiströmen und ne riesen Schalcht ausbricht! und alles verwüstet wird

PS: Auf jeden Fall ein heroischer Moment wird sein: Das erste mal in der alten welt aufs Mount zu steigen und in die Lüfte abzuheben! Erst mal schön übers Brachland fliegen^^


----------



## Shendria (5. Mai 2010)

Für mich die ganze Zeit, in BC, nachdem mein Magier 70 geworden ist. 
Nicht weil damals alles besser war, sondern einfach nur weil ich in 2 wahnsinns gilden war, mit denen man bei allem wirklich Spass hatte. War ne wirklich tolle Zeit damals, schade das beide Gilden zerbrochen sind... -.-

Im Spiel selber als Vashji und Archimonde (auch wenn ich beim Firstkill unseres dicken blauen Freundes nur im TS zugegen war) das zeitliche gesegnet hatte... ich hör das Gebrüll vom TS heut noch wenn ich daran denke.


----------



## Simi1994 (5. Mai 2010)

Die Legende von Stalvan mit lvl 24 und der Hilfe eines lvl 32er Schurken abgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2010)

Definitiv das epische Flugmount auf Stufe 70... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem die ersten Tour durch BT und Kara - leider nix gedroppt aber mal Illidan vor der Nase zu haben ist GOIL!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (5. Mai 2010)

Das beste war zu Classic zeiten, einfach nur dieses Feeling. Denke es geht hier einigen auch so. (:


----------



## Shaila (5. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte viele schöne Momente und es ist unmöglich einen "Besten" zu finden.

Ich erinnere mich an: Mein erstes Epic Mount.

Das erste mal Orgrimmar raiden.

Das erste mal Sturmwind und Ironforge.

Ich erinnere mich an Karazhan, die epischte Instanz, die es jemals gab.

Ich erinnere mich an die tollen Gruul und Magtheridons Run, wo lustige Runs zustande kamen und man dann trotz 4 Wipes zufrieden rausging. Ich erinnere mich daran, wo ich endlich den Titel "Die Ehrfurchtgebietende" erhielt. Das war auh toll.

Oder ganz am Anfang, wo ich vom Elwynn Wald in den Dämmerwald blickte und einen Totenkopf Wolf sah. Was hatte ich einen Respekt vor dem Viech. Selbiges, als ein hordenraid von Totenköpfen an mir vorbei Richtung Sturmwind ritt. Einfach so, nur zum Spaß.

Ich erinnere mich an lustige Heroinstanzen, wo man am Ende regelrecht gezwungen werden musste die Gruppe zu verlassen, weil es so schön war.

Jedes mal wenn ich durch das Schlingendorntal reise fühle ich mich großartig.

Das erste mal Todesminen. Nichts wird dieses Gefühl jemals übertreffen.

Oder wo ich zum ersten Mal die Musik in Burg Schattenfang hörte und das Ganze bei Nacht. Ich wollte nicht mehr raus aus der Instanz.

Oder als wir in Zul'farrak Welle für Welle an herankommenden Trollen abwehrten und am Ende gerade so überlebten. Da hatte ich richtig das Gefühl: Das war eine wahre Schlacht!

Als die Elementarfürsten im AV aufeinander trafen und ich zum ersten Mal dabei war.

Als ich zum ersten Mal den Hafen von Sturmwind betrat und ich den Mund nicht mehr zu bekam.

Als ich mein erstes Flugmount, nach ewigem Gold sammeln hatte. Ein tolles Gefühl.

Die komplette AQ Questreihe. Es gibt keine epischere Questreihe.

Als ich das erste Mal im Dämmerwald questete und ich im Dämmerwald wirklich Angst bekam als (damals) kleiner Krieger.

Das Zombieevent vor WOTLK. Das beste Event, dass es bis dahin gab.

Als ich mich in Düsterbruch veirrte.


Es gibt so viel und ich könnte noch vieles aufzählen. Gute alte Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x_wow_x (5. Mai 2010)

Als ich meinen Paladin erstellt habe und das Menschen-Intro gestartet hat mit dieser tollen Sturmwind-Musik =) 
Und als ich -endlich- zu BC Zeiten die Reitquest für den Paladin fertig gehabt hatte ... Noch heute weine ich dem schönen Gold hinterher was mich das gekostet hat ;P


----------



## Durag Silberbart (5. Mai 2010)

Mein bester Moment in WOW war als wir noch zu Classic Zeiten Ragnaros als Server 3te down hatten. So etwas von Gänsehaut als er tot zu unseren Füßen lag und uns seine Beute geben musste. Das war ein Unbeschreiblicher Jubeln im TS damals.


----------



## Th3Ð!plom@t (5. Mai 2010)

Lvl 70 und mein erster Raid (Kara). Ich glaub das werd ich nie vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## feyja (5. Mai 2010)

war zu classic Zeiten. Ein flüchtige Ingamebekanntschaft hatte mich zu seinem Ony Raid eingeladen, weil sie zuwenig Heiler hatten. Ich war nur Düsterbruch equiped und war eigendlich so schon zufrieden die Instanz überhaupt zu sehen. Und dann droppt der Druidenhelm und die Leute maulen, ihh nicht schon wieder Druide und schwupps hatte ich ne grüne Badekappe im Inventar (alter Skin)


Und das erste mal Todesminen, man war ich nervös da drin.


----------



## Lomiraan (5. Mai 2010)

Bei mir war es ganz klar, als ich mit meinem ersten Test account mit meinem Nachtelfen Hunter nach ewiger Reise, und hundertmaligem Sterben auf einmal Vor Ironforge stand. 

Damals war das Auktionshaus ja noch in der Mitte, auf dem riesigen Platz. Das war so ein unglaublicher Moment. Eine riesige Stadt inmitten eines Berges, kein Fantasy Buch hat es mir so wunderschön beschrieben wie ich es in diesem Moment sah. Das war wunderbar.

Auch ein toller Moment war als wir Prof down hattn. Hat seine Zeit gebraucht, aber hat viel Spaß gemacht.

Das erste mal auf 70/80 zu kommen war auch ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zondrias (5. Mai 2010)

Oja damals als ich die 58 erreicht hatte und zum ersten mal mit meinem Char durch das grosse surrende Portal gegangen bin. Komisch Nordend hatte nicht diese Wirkung


----------



## Laydaya (5. Mai 2010)

Auf lange Sicht gesehen...als ich meinen Gildenmeister getroffen habe^^
Auf kurze Sicht....als ich endlich meine Verdammniswache rufen konnte^^
mfg Lay


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Mai 2010)

"MEHR DOTS! MEHR DOTS! Man! Was ist an MEHR DOTS nicht zu verstehen? MEHR DOTS MAN!!!!!!!!!!"

so damn epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uniqùe(arygos) (5. Mai 2010)

ich zocke erst seit einem jahr und meine(E) schönste(r)(n) momente waren

1. lichking server first *hehe*
2. erstes mal in westfall *grins*
3. die scherbenwelt quests x3


----------



## Idekoon (5. Mai 2010)

Gruuls Lair, T4 Schultern!
Und den Archimonde Kill als 2ter auf dem Realm!


----------



## wolfracht (5. Mai 2010)

Eindeutig als ich mit BC angefangen hab und mit meinem Magier endlich 70 wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (5. Mai 2010)

Meine Entscheidung einen Heilschamanen zu spielen. Und erst letzte Woche als bisheriges Raidhighlight für mich, im 10er Random Prof Seuchenmord down zu haben. Ich find den Kampf klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WackoJacko (6. Mai 2010)

Als ich beim Hogger gefailt bin^^

Warn witz mein bester Moment war als ich das erste mal Stratholme gecleart habe. Das warn episches feeling zum damaligen Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich 80 wurde

Als ich dem LK zum ersten mal gegenüberstand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach die story fand ich geil

Und als ich das erste mal BRD betreten hab


----------



## Assari (6. Mai 2010)

zondrias schrieb:


> Oja damals als ich die 58 erreicht hatte und zum ersten mal mit meinem Char durch das grosse surrende Portal gegangen bin. Komisch Nordend hatte nicht diese Wirkung



Same Here


----------



## Alion (6. Mai 2010)

Das war damals noch zu Classic Zeiten.
Als meine Gilde und ich zum ersten mal Razergore, den ersten Boss in BWL besiegt haben.

Für alle die noch nicht so lange spielen. BWL (Black Wing Lair) war damals die zweite grosse Raidinstanz und man konnte sie besuchen nachdem man sich in MC (Molten Core) ausgerüstet hat. Im Vergleich zu MC waren aber die Bosskämpfe viel schwerer und man brauchte damals noch 40 Leute um einen Raid voll zu bekommen. So viele Leute hatten wir nur selten zur Verfügung und trotzt Bündnis mit einer Partnergilde hatten wir Probleme die Raids zu füllen.
MC hatten wir schon lange durch und wir Raideten die Instanz auch nur noch um die übrigen Leute auszurüsten. Seit Monaten wipten wir uns am ersten Boss in BWL den Arsch ab, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Wir versuchten zwar den Leuten in den zwanziger Instanzen Zul Gurub und Ruinen von Ahn'Quirai auszurüsten jedoch lag es weniger an der Ausrüstung sondern mehr an der Taktik und der Spielweise.
Als wir den Boss dann endlich Down hatten gab es erstmal ein riesen Geschrei im TS und ich hatte bei den letzten 10% vom Bosskampf einen derartigen Adrenalinschub, dass mir fast der Tank abgekratzt ist. Viel weiter sind wir allerdings in der Instanz nie gekommen da BC c.a. 2 Monate danach erschien.
Dieses Erlebnis konnte bis jetzt durch nichts getoppt werden.


----------



## Zeusfeld (6. Mai 2010)

Zu Classic Zeiten:
Der erste Ragnaros kill. Ich bekomme immer noch Gänsehaut wenn ich unser Raidvideo dazu sehe:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/574608/World_of_Warcraft_Molten_Core_Raidvideo


----------



## MiezTheKatz (6. Mai 2010)

Als ich den Char meiner Freundin endlich auf ihren eigenen Account verschoben hab!^^
"EPIC MOMENT!"


----------



## Tennissen (6. Mai 2010)

...als ich das erste Mal mit dem Schiff in Nordend angekommen bin... die Fahrt durch das Eis... die Landschaft dort... wun-der-schön...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))))

...heute macht es mir immer noch Spass, mit dem Schiff dort anzukommen. Allerdings fliege ich meistens noch bevor wir ankern los und ziehe meine Kreise überm Eis weils ich's dort einfach SO klasse finde....


----------



## Grobolus (6. Mai 2010)

ca. LVL 10 -> als ich Kräuter (hauptsächlich Silberblatt) sammelte, und diese beim Händler verkaufte, um mir von diesem die verbreiteten Waffen leisten zu können
ca. LVL 18 -> als ich endlich mal rausgefunden habe, dass für meinen Nachtelfen WOW weitergeht, wenn man durch das "rote Flimmern" in Darnasus geht ;-) (ehrlich, davor in Teldrassil ewig gesucht, wo die quests weitergehen)
ca. LVL 22 -> als ich auf einmal in Eschental Stand, immer weiterlief, mich nichtmehr auskannte, und nicht mehr vor oder zurück kam, weil überall Gegner mit roten LVLn oder totenkopf waren
LVL 40 -> Als ich stundenlang in den Sümpfen kräuter sammelte, mitlerweile so schlau war, diese im AH zu verkaufen und mir dann das Mount kaufen zu können
LVL 58 -> Der schritt in die Scherbenwelt
LVL 70 -> erstmal das max. LVL erreichen, fast zeitgleich mit 2 "LVL-Freunden", die man so kennengelernt hat (natürlich auch wow-beginner)
LVL 70 -> erstes mal Raiden (kara)


----------



## Eyatrian (6. Mai 2010)

Das erste mal Ninjalooting:

PDK 25 Alle Kugeln/Trophäen und komplett Anubarak(konnte alles brauchen hunter/melee loot);  

war nen richtiger Kick jedes item(inkl. trophäen/kugeln) einzeln gepostet und 100/100 gewürfelt und dann im Ts noch gesagt:

Da hatte ich aber ein Glück danke euch bis dann!


wie die sich aufgeregt haben XD  

so kahm ich von 4,2k gs direkt auf 4,9 !!


----------



## Aranshi (6. Mai 2010)

für mich waren die schönsten momente als ich die klassen quests für das nächste pet gemacht hab
hab mich immer auf die nächsten 10 lvl gefreut 
und natürlich das erste mal vorm dunklen portal stehen ^^


----------



## Ginkohana (6. Mai 2010)

Im Allgemeinen empfand ich die Anfangszeit die ich in WoW erlebt habe als die beste Zeit.
Alles war neu und spannend für mich.


----------



## Alorn (6. Mai 2010)

Der schönste Moment in ganz WoW war als ich mit nem Kumpel in Ony10ner war und doch tatsächlich das mount gedropt ist. Mein Kumpel hats erwürfelt und er hats mir gegeben fand ich total toll, schade nur das man für das mount keine Heldentat bekommt -.- Bin ihm bis heute dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derbert (6. Mai 2010)

hmmm mein schönster moment???
hmm,mein ersten char auf 80 zu bekommen.war irgendwie toll, als der ep-balken weg war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und als ich meine ersten epicitems bekommen habe (die guten)


----------



## Karoman (6. Mai 2010)

auf jedenfall die 60er zeiten, first raggi kill, ony usw. war echt geil.


----------



## Shavana (6. Mai 2010)

Als ich endlich mit meinem Priest Segnung in der Hand hielt und als ich die Maid in Kara umgehaun habe, weil alle anderen schon tot waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ah ja und als ich endlich nach 5 1/2 Monaten den TLPD bekommen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talagath (6. Mai 2010)

Unser erster Algalon25 kill... Trotz massiver Lags und nur noch 2 Minuten Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach ein epischer Kampf


----------



## Mlithim (6. Mai 2010)

also mein geilster moment in WoW war als ich mit lvl 75 nen Stätderaid mitmachte!

ich hab zwar keinen dmg an die bosse verteilen können weil ich ned getroffen hab aber geil wars und mega aufgeregt war ich! ;D

als ich dann den Erfolg bekam war das sehr episch...

FÜR DIE ALLIANZ


----------



## techno91 (6. Mai 2010)

algalon 25er server first... das war einfach nur hammer mit der mega show danach in dala als da beim strahl 100.000 leute standen und 100.000 "gz"'s kamen


----------



## toast. (6. Mai 2010)

Als ich den "Spiel verlassen"-Button gefunden hab.


----------



## Darkjoker (6. Mai 2010)

zu classic zeiten war der schönste moment endlich lvl 60 erreicht zu haben und gaaaanz lange zeit später mal episch reiten zu können....bin nur durch die gegend geritten^^

in bc war es schön endlich mal kara clear zu haben..zu dem zeitpunkt war ich nur ein gelegenheitsspieler...war für mich also was tolles

in wotlk war das erlangen des letzten t7,5 teils schön...danach wurde mir immer schnell langweilig weil mir die inhalte immer weniger gefallen haben


----------



## piddybundy (6. Mai 2010)

Als ich nach 2 Jahren endlich Lvl 70 erreicht hatte,aber einen Tag später kam WOTLK....


----------



## Skalpi (6. Mai 2010)

- Als ich zum ersten Mal in IF war und den Ausgang nicht mehr gefunden habe. Ich mußte mir von einem anderen Spieler den Weg zeigen lassen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Als ich bei einer Erkundung zum ersten Mal ein Zeppelin gesehen habe (das vor UC mit lvl 30 oder so) und unbedingt mitfliegen wollte - leider hatte ich einen Ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Mit dem Druiden lvl 68 wurde und zum ersten mal flieeeeegen konnte - bin 2 Stunden lang in der Scherbenwelt rumgedüst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skalpi


----------



## Assari (6. Mai 2010)

- LvL 80
- First Ragefire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (6. Mai 2010)

Als ich es endlich geschafft hab mit meinem Hexer Skeram Solo zu legen, ganze 30 Trys hab ich gebraucht ich war total am verzweifeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (6. Mai 2010)

das erste mal als der Prinz in Karazhan umgefallen ist (und der ganze Raid noch stand - und ja ich war da der heiler....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






mfg LAX


----------



## Sentro (6. Mai 2010)

Als ich es mit meinem Hexer mit viel Geduld und Flüchen geschafft hab, zum ersten Mal Thekal zu töten...und dann der Tiger droppte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habs halbe Haus zusammengeschrien, mein Bruder kam und hat gefragt, ob ich mir was gebrochen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AkihiraSan (6. Mai 2010)

am geilsten war als mein 1.char 70 war, dann 80 (wl)
auch geil war das video mit arthas 1. auftritt (?), wo am ende drachenlady keristraza (hoff. schreib ichs richtig :x) alles flammenreinigt 


....achja, und jeder ini-endboss beim first kill, ...klaro


4the horde


----------



## izabul (6. Mai 2010)

als ich level 80 wurde


----------



## Narulein (6. Mai 2010)

Kel'thuzad in Vanilla Wow zu legen =D


----------



## Gabola (6. Mai 2010)

Bester Moment war das erste Mal mit der Gilde in nen 40er Raid zu gehen - werd ich nie vergessen - des war aufregend xD


----------



## Shoxxx15 (6. Mai 2010)

Ganz klar: Dark Portal. das erste mal druchlaufen... oah.
Aber geil is auch arthas down zu haben das is einfach nur epic ich sag nur "Ich sehe...nur Finsternis...vor...mir..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sigimalygos (6. Mai 2010)

Als ich mit meinem Priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fertig hatte ... ich hatte 2 wochen lang son geiles grinsen im gesicht unglaublich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nja is ja iwie kein Wunder da die E-P-I-C-S damals halt wirklich epic wahren und net so t9 0815 wie die 80er Epixs...


ps: Mein 1st kill Ragnaros einfach goil der ganze raid, wehe der kommt mit cata weg!!!!!!


----------



## headache84 (6. Mai 2010)

Das war heute, vor genau 83 Minuten ^^
Hab mit meinem 25er den Lichking gelegt und darf mich nun offiziel als Königsmörder bezeichen. 
Find ich echt klasse, bisher hab ich es noch nie geschafft den Endboss eines Wow-Teils (classic oder bc) zu sehen oder zu legen.
Hab somit den Content durch im 25er, und bin da ein wenig stolz drauf ! Klar, es gibt noch die Hardmodes aber für mich wichtig ist, dass der King tot ist ^^


----------



## SirHoshy (6. Mai 2010)

1. als i es endlich geschafft hab in ubrs bei den zwergen, die nach 45sec respawnen, 60 wurde. die gaben ja bloß 20 ep ^^
2. das erste mal zu clasic zeiten in mc. einfach ein geniales gefühl mit 40 mann vor den beiden riesen zu stehen und zu bemerken, dass die doch bloß normaler trash sind xD
3. ganz klar, das erste epic teil. i war so happy damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. die ehlenden 5k gold + epic fm zusammengefarmt. da bekam man ein geschwindigkeits flash
5. als i mit meinem dk tank in naxx 10er kel und die beiden adds getankt hab UND kel lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach, da könnte i noch so viel erzählen. aber am besten war und bleibt zu classic zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (6. Mai 2010)

Einen SSC run werd ich nie vergessen.

Alle T5 marken + ein geiles Trinket mit meinem HExer gewonnen und Vashj gekillt.


----------



## Deadnature (6. Mai 2010)

die ehrfurcht als ich zu classic zeiten den ersten lvl 60er getroffen hab(ok der war crappy eqt aber in dem mom war das der stärkste den ich vorher je gesehen hab
naja nummer 2 war als ich nach 4 stunden gemerkt hab das ich nicht ewig in tb angeln skillen kann
nummer 3 naja 2 stunden nagas killen die mir nix mehr gebracht haben also ep oder qs^^


----------



## Drotan (7. Mai 2010)

Der schönste Moment....

....als ich nach gefühlte 4324523523 getöteten Ghulen in den Westlichen Pestländern endlich lvl 60 mit meinem Krieger war. 
Und als Mandokir mir sein Tankschwert gab.
Hui, was habe ich mich da gefreut. Mein erstes episches Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lang lang ists her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (7. Mai 2010)

MIt WOW aufgehört zu haben ! (das war mein schönster Moment)


----------



## giov@nni (7. Mai 2010)

Als mich ein Kollege der mich zu WoW brachte mit meiner jungen Lvl 12 Hexe anschreib und meinte "Ich porte dich mal zu uns" 
und ich 1 Minute später die Öffnung der Tore von AQ erlebet habe....das Ereigniss ist meinermeinug nach bis heute unübertroffen.

Und als meine Hexe endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bekommen hat.


----------



## Rikkui (7. Mai 2010)

Als ich mit meinem dk lvl 55 erreicht hab D


----------



## Eboron (7. Mai 2010)

Hab auch mehrere hammer Momente =)

1. Lvl 60 werden
2. Kohlrabi-Erfolg geschafft (letzter Erfolg der mir für Proto gefehlt ha)
3. Epic fliegen
4. Zul'gurub Raptor endlich gedroppt (solo farmen)
5. Viele PvP Momente, wenn du einen nach dem anderen runter haus und überlebst mit 50 life xD
oder bei den Kinderwochen in WS einen PvE-Spieler nach dem anderen runterboxen =D


----------



## xxMardooxx (7. Mai 2010)

bester wow moment..hmm...als ich da das abo gekündigt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und vielleicht als ich 2,1k im 2v2 hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PHazonphi (7. Mai 2010)

Ich denke der war letzte Woche... 

Als wir mit ner random Gruppe nach 15 wipes endlich Yogg +1 geschafft haben^^

Obwohl wir den im Kampf nur zu 9t waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute bekomm ich dann den letzten Erfolg für den Proto :>


----------



## flohdaniel (7. Mai 2010)

Wie wir mit der Gilde nach wochenlangen Probieren endlich Yogg-Saron in Ulduar gelegt hatten. Ein riesen Gejubel im TS, hunderte GZs von den Gildenkollegen, einfach ein geiles Gefühl. 

Oder auch wie ich nach langem Farmen und Eiersuchen meinen geliebten Netherdrachen aussuchen durfte.


----------



## Traklar (11. Mai 2010)

Die ersten 10 Level in der WG meiner Schwester, damals kam mir WoW noch richtig EPIC und riesig (aber auch unübersichtlich^^) vor. Mittlerweile spiele ich zwar immer noch WoW sehr gerne, aber dieses Feeling, wenn man das erste man in das Spiel kommt, das bekommt man mit einem neuen Charakter einfach nicht mehr hin. Trotzdem bin ich froh diese Erinnerungen zu haben und werde mich immer gerne dran erinnern.


----------



## S!D (12. Juli 2010)

Ach wie war das damals schön.
Nach langer Reise war ich endlich mit mein Nachtelfe vor IF.
Was für ein gefühlt. Diese Stadt in diesen gigantischen Berg.
Ach wäre ich wieder ein Anfänger wie damals.....


----------



## pat-pumukl (12. Juli 2010)

meine schönsten momente in Wow waren die ersten 3 wochen^^ ich hab mit nem guten Kumpel angefangen und wir haben uns gegenseitig mit Gerüchten überschüttet^^ 

Wenn ich heut so drüber nachdenk was das für Gerüchte warn xDD nurnoch zum lachen^^


----------



## Réin - Dun Morogh (12. Juli 2010)

Mein größter WoW-Moment war, als ich das erste Mal (leider erst mit lv 80, zu 60ger Zeiten fehlte mir dazu die Zeit) Ragnaros gesehen habe.

Unvergesslich *-*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2010)

Schließe mic[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]h "pat-pumukl" an.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wir haben damals mit nem Gnom angefangen, beide Magier. Die ersten 30-40 Level waren der Hammer, und als ich nach mehreren Versuchen den Glutsteinstab bekommen habe aus den Todesminen,  war ich überglücklich. Diese Augenblicke werde ich niemals vergessen.[/font]


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (12. Juli 2010)

Der beste moment in WoW? Das war wohl als wir endlich Kael'thas down bekommen haben und ab da farmstatus war.


----------



## Misuma (12. Juli 2010)

haha also ich hab da ganz klar 2 momente... Episch war als illidan down war ich fand den kampf so genial!

Und lustig....^^ Also ich vergess nie als wir vor ony standen und waren am buffen weils bald los gehn sollte.. auf einmal kamen welpen von überall weil so wie solls anders sein bescheuerter krieger die kleine brücke vor ony runterfiel vorm pullen^^
So lustig der raidlead erklärt den boss wir buffen und auf einmal kommen welpen..^^ War sicherlich lustiger wenn man dabei war als wenn mans hier liest ;-)


----------



## Orbe (12. Juli 2010)

einer meiner epic moments war auf jeden fall die eröffnung von AQ und dann (sehr viel) später das erste mal c´thun down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja das war ein tolles gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (12. Juli 2010)

Als ich TF bekommen hab.


----------



## Aletia (12. Juli 2010)

Das war als ich mit meiner kleinen Menschen Magierin, absooooolut frisch in WoW, das erste mal aus Eisenschmiede rausgelaufen bin und mich so übelst über den Schnee gefreut habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holy Light (12. Juli 2010)

als ich damals mit meinem kleinen paladin in tausend nadeln die screenshot funktion entdeckt hab und wie ein wahnsinniger bilder von allem möglichen (im speziellen die sonne) gemacht habe ^^


----------



## Yokobana (12. Juli 2010)

Als mein Hexer endlich 60 war! Das war das geilste.
Und der schlechteste Moment, meiner Meinung nach, die Addons die Blizzard mit Activision rausgebracht hat. WoW war so schön, damals.


----------



## Hedni (12. Juli 2010)

am meisten spaß hat mir das lvln von 1-80 mit meinem main charr gemacht


----------



## Azuran (12. Juli 2010)

Meine besten zeiten , 
Der anfang zu classic zeiten mit freunden.
Das ersta mal raiden nachdem ich ewig gebraucht hatte , wurd ich von der raid gruppe in der sihc meine freunde befanden sehr herzlich und aufgenomm ^^

und danach gabs nur wenige schönere moente als die andern und das verfloss letztlich immer weiter biss jetzt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LubuLegend (12. Juli 2010)

Meine Begegnung mit Pedobear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oh, da ist er ja!

……………………………………………………………………………………………… 
………………….._,,-~’’’¯¯¯’’~-,,………………………………………………………… 
………………..,-‘’ ; ; ;_,,---,,_ ; ;’’-,…………………………….._,,,---,,_……………… 
……………….,’ ; ; ;,-‘ , , , , , ‘-, ; ;’-,,,,---~~’’’’’’~--,,,_…..,,-~’’ ; ; ; ;__;’-,…………… 
……………….| ; ; ;,’ , , , _,,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯’’~’-,,_ ,,-~’’ , , ‘, ;’, ………… 
……………….’, ; ; ‘-, ,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-, , , , , ,’ ; |………… 
…………………’, ; ;,’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-, , ,-‘ ;,-‘………… 
………………….,’-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-‘ ;,,-‘………….. 
………………..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;__ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,’…………….. 
………………,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’¯: : ’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; _ ; ; ; ; ;’,…………….. 
……………..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;| : : : : :  ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘’¯: ¯’’-, ; ; ;’,……………. 
…………….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,_: : _,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | : : : : :  ; ; ; |…………… 
……………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-,,_ : :,-‘ ; ; ; ;|…………… 
…………..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-~’’ , , , , ,,,-~~-, , , , _ ; ; ;¯¯ ; ; ; ; ;|……U CALLED? 
..…………,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’ , , , , , , ,( : : : : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , , , ,’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|…………… 
……….,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’, , , , , , , , ,’~---~’’ , , , , , ,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,………….. 
…….,-‘’ ; _, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘’~-,,,,--~~’’’¯’’’~-,,_ , ,_,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,…………. 
….,-‘’-~’’,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; | . . . . . . ,’; ,’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,_ ; ‘-,……….. 
……….,’ ; ;,-, ; ;, ; ; ;, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ;’, . . . . .,’ ;,’ ; ; ; ;, ; ; ;,’-, ; ;,’ ‘’~--‘’’……… 
………,’-~’ ,-‘-~’’ ‘, ,-‘ ‘, ,,- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ; ‘~-,,,-‘’ ; ,’ ; ; ; ; ‘, ;,-‘’ ; ‘, ,-‘,…………….. 
……….,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ‘’ ; ; ;’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘’-,,_ ; ; ; _,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ;’-‘’ ; ; ; ‘’ ; ;’-,………….. 
……..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;¯¯’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-,………. 
……,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,……. 
…..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|..’-,_ ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ‘,….. 
….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…….’’’,-~’ ; ; ; ; ; ,’….. 
…,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’~-,,,,,--~~’’’’’’~-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…..,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘…… 
…| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘…….. 
…’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’….’, ; ; ; ; _,,-‘’………… 
….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…….’’~~’’¯……………… 
…..’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;_,,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘……………………………. 
………’’~-,,_ ; ; ; ; _,,,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘…………………………….. 
………..| ; ; ;¯¯’’’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-‘………………………………. 
………..’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘………………………………… 
…………| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|………………………………….. 
…………’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ~-,,___ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,…………………………………. 
………….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘….’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,………………………………… 
………..,’ ‘- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’……….’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,……………………………….. 
……….,’ ; ;’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-‘…………….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,………………………………. 
………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’…………………’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |………………………………. 
……..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-‘………………………’’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |……………………………… 
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…………………………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’………………………………. 
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’………………………..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’’……………………………….. 
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ;,’……………………….,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘…………………………………. 
……..’,_ , ; , ;,’……………………….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘…………………………………… 
………’,,’,¯,’,’’|……………………….| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘--,,…………………………………. 
………….¯…’’………………………..’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’~,,……………………………. 
……………………………………………’’-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’~-,,………………………. 
………………………………………………..’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ,,_ ; ;’-,’’-,…………………….. 
…………………………………………………..’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,__,\\--\\........................... 
……………………………………………………’-, ; ; ;,,-~’’’ \\ , ,|, |…………………… 
………………………………………………………’’~-‘’_ , , ,,’,_/--‘……………………


----------



## Gnomagia (13. Juli 2010)

Der erste Ritt auf dem Amanibären nach ner WoW-Pause...das war einfach herrlich,ist einfach das schönste Mount ingame meiner Meinung nach.

Aufjedenfall wünschte ich mir,ich wäre wieder ein Frischling,der gerade mit seinem Orcjäger und nem Questmate auf Stufe 10 durch die Pestländer rennt.Der sich riesig gefreut hat,als er den langen Weg bis zur Grenze zum Eschental gemacht hatte und sich zum ersten BG angemeldet hatte.Dieser Questmate war immerhin 10 Level höher und hatte mir Tagelang vorgesungen wie spaßig die WS-Schlachten doch sind.Man war ich neidisch^^


----------



## Oddygon (13. Juli 2010)

Arthas 10er kill nach 3 tagen progress mit 5% buff ... ohjee wie wir gejubelt haben hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reollyn (13. Juli 2010)

mein schönster moment war, als ich damals mit meiner gilde das erste mal kil jaeden gelegt habe.ja, wir waren helden..


----------



## Kerosin22 (13. Juli 2010)

Meine schönsten Momente waren als ich Endlich 70 und 80 wurde (hab erst zu Bc angefangen und nach 3 tagen 70 kam Lichking raus). Als ich endlich Naxx clear und mein erster hart umkämpftes T7 hatte (damals noch dd) und jetzt freu ich mich über jedes Rüstungsteil was besser ist als meins und wo ich auch bekomme


----------



## Ultimate_500 (13. Juli 2010)

als ich mit meinem 20 warri 250 krit gemacht habe ^^ ohne acc rüssi


----------



## Rotel (13. Juli 2010)

Der Run von Northshire nach Stormwind....ich war überwältigt!
Der erste Greifenflug von SW nach IF über die "Totenkopf" Drachen in der Steppe hinweg.
Das erkunden der Welt wo man noch nichts kannte und jeder jedem geholfen hat.
Erreichen von Stufe 60.


----------



## Barracudar (13. Juli 2010)

Meine ersten Schritte als angsteinflößender Hexenmeister in Tirisfal und im Silberwald -> also als ich mit WoW angefangen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und als ich danamls mit 40 mein erstes brennendes Pony beschwören konnte. Da hab ich noch bis Nachts um 1 dran gesessen weil ich es endlich haben wollte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandit 1 (13. Juli 2010)

Einer von vielen war: mein erstes Mount. Kein einziges Silberstück verschwendet für irgendwelchen Tand, alles gespart 
und ich hatte es tatsächlich zusammen als ich 40 wurde. Das war echt toll. Zu der Zeit sind noch viele, wirklich viele ohne
Mount rumgerannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein anderer war als ich fliegen konnte. Das war auch toll.


----------



## Fäntom1 (13. Juli 2010)

Bei mir ganz klar mein 1. Mount. Es war einfach cool auf dem rumzureiten. Zu der Zeit fühlte man sich damit noch richtig groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem allgemein die Situation als Frischling in wow zu leveln und die Welt zu entdecken. Lange laufwege zu neuen Gebieten zum questen, hat einfach spaß gemacht.

Jetzt auf 80 kennt man alles und Raidet nurnoch, da is dieses gefühl weg. Hoffe mit Cata kommt es am Anfang eine Zeitlang wieder.

mfg


----------



## olOlOlo (13. Juli 2010)

Als ich bei meinem Server von einem der Topgilden Invitet wurde weil ich ein anderen Mitspieler aus random kannte.
Dann haben sich 4 von 5 Gildenleadern aufgeregt das sie nicht jeden brauchten usw.
Ich wurde am selben abend für ein Test nach Ulduar 25 geschickt und bei Ignis mit meim Meele im Recount auf platz 2 stand hinter eim hexer^^
Ab da waren die Flames vorbei und ich wurde Stammmitglied :-)


----------



## Shendria (13. Juli 2010)

Mir fallen da spontan 3 Killabende ein. Die Gildenfirstkills von Vashj, Archimonde und Kael... Ging gar nicht drum das wir die endlich down hatten, sondern mehr um das Gegröhle und Gejubel im TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Archimonde war sowieso für mich ein Encounter den ich ne lange Weile net wirklich spielen konnte (mit 2 fps is einfach doof zu raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). An dem Abend bin ich dann freiwillig aus dem Raid raus, weils eben überhaupt nicht funktioniert hat... Bin dann aber weiterhin im TS geblieben und hab nebenbei einfach zugehört.... Ich schätz mal gut 2 Stunden war so ziemlich das Einzige das man gehört hat im TS "Okay, alle rein, durchbuffen... und bitte ALLE nachkontrolieren ob die Träne funktioniert"..... Dann wars einmal ein wenig länger ruhig im TS, bis auf einmal der RL angefangen hat "Wehe das vermasselt noch einer..... noch 10%. Ich hab erstmal gedacht das ich net richtig höre und dann hats mitfiebern angefangen.... Das Gejubel das dann folgte entschädigte echt dafür das ich an dem Abend leider nur im TS dem Kill bewohnen konnte.


----------



## knochenhand (13. Juli 2010)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert mal welcher euer bester Moment in WoW war?
> 
> z.B. bei mir war es als ich das erste mal Onyxia getötet habe
> 
> ...


der first kill,
die gute alte 40er ony, nur mit 27mann, im dungenset, eine gespawnede wache aus dem eingang dabei und trotzdem down,
da hat man nun mal nicht einfach aufgeben und den raid verlassen!^^

mfg


----------



## Change745 (13. Juli 2010)

Mein Kara run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo wirklich bei fast jedem boss was fürn hunter gedroppt ist und ich endlich mein bogen bekommmen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jlij (13. Juli 2010)

Draft schrieb:


> Für mich waren es damals die ersten 10 Level...



ja der spielstart hatte etwas kribbelndes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rollinjo (13. Juli 2010)

Mein schönster Moment war als ich das erste Mal die gegnerische Fahne in der Kriegshymnenschlucht, damals ja noch Warsongschlucht, zu meinem Stützpunkt gebracht habe...
Oder aber der Moment als ich mein erstes Epicteil hatte. War ein Worlddrop Lvl 37 Schwert oder so... funkelndes Langschwert war das... Einfach nur geil! Aber anstatt es zu verkaufen hab ich es meinem Jäger angezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendofz (13. Juli 2010)

Als wir das berste mal mit einer ersten eigenen gegründeten Gilde kara und dann Gruul gekillt haben und ich endlich nach so langer Arbeit meinen "Champion der naaru" hatte. Gott, war das ein weiter weg. Aber er schuf ein Apocalyptica, das sich sehen lassen konnte^^


----------



## Sinnlos ;) (13. Juli 2010)

Mein schönster Moment war wie ich Glorezang bekommen habe vom Lk (25er)


----------



## Pilani (13. Juli 2010)

meine ersten tage als noob-taure: es war alles neu und interessant, sogar 30min von mulgor nach x-roads laufen, (damals hatte ich die aggrorange noch nit so im gespür^^) war der überspaß.
jeden neuen skill 100x durchlesen und schaun wie der jetzt funzt, null plan wie ein portstein funktioniert, die erste 5er ini (bei mir wars damals hdw), im barrens-chat nach leuten suchen (kein dungeonfinder), vor jedem neuen gebiet ein kribbeln im bauch. oder null plan im chat, wenn da einer schrieb: "lfm 2dd für hdw - pls /w." ich musste da immer einen kumpel fragen was der da grad gemeint hat^^ einfach geil.

eine situation, an die ich mich sehr gerne erinnere, war damals mit meinen lvl11 hunter in mulgor (mein allererster char):

ich kam das erste mal in das gebiet hinter thunderbluff (kA. irgendwas mit golden ...) und ein lvl 13 tauren drui fragt mich welches pet ich hab und ich hatte keinen plan wovon er da sprach. dann hat er mir die quest erklärt und wie das mit den pets funktioniert.
als ich dann die quest erledigt hatte, zeigte er mir nen raremob (lvl10-11 katze) hinter tb.
während ich den löwen tame heilt er mich und schreibt so zeug wie: "Ja du schaffst das, gleich hast ihn,..."
naja, ich bekam den löwen und fühlte mich wie der uberleet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der drui gratulierte mir und ich hab ihn danach nie mehr gesehen. das war irgendwie was ganz besonderes.

ich würde alle meine 80er hergeben dafür, wieder als unwissender das erste mal im startgebiet zu stehen und alles wirklich neu erleben zu können.


----------



## _Kayla_ (13. Juli 2010)

Manno mann....mein schönstes und zugleich grusligstes Erlebnis war mit lvl 5(oder so um den dreh)
Ich hatte damals immer die kamera in der "Ich" Perpektive. Auch meine Boxen sowie doe WOW ingame Musik und die Umgebungsgeräusche waren immer ganz laut aufgedreht.
Ich erledigte gerade eine quest, als auf einmal eine riesengroße Spinne mit dem bekannten Spinnengeräusch auf mich zuschnellte.
Ich bin vorm Pc gesessen und hab mich tatsächlich so heftig erschrocken, dass ich einen kurzen Schrei von mir gegeben hab, und fast vom Sessel gefallen wär.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach Gott war das geil 

Und dann mit lvl 40 meinen ersten Säbler.

Das erste mal Karazhan, das erste mal DM, das erste mal auf einen Hordler treffen, auf ihn zu stürmen, nach 2 sek im Staub liegen, und dann erst merken dass der böse Hordler mit einem ?? gekennzeichnet war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rollinjo (13. Juli 2010)

Pilani schrieb:


> ich würde alle meine 80er hergeben dafür, wieder als unwissender das erste mal im startgebiet zu stehen und alles wirklich neu erleben zu können.



Kann ich dir vollkommen recht geben!! Der Anfang ist einfach was besonderes... Da findet man wenigstens alles noch schön und nicht nervend...


----------



## Skald (13. Juli 2010)

zu BC meinen ersten char auf 70 gebracht zu haben und zu wotlk 4 chars auf 80 gebracht zu haben;>


----------



## Mäuserich (13. Juli 2010)

Diese Woche Donnerstag Abend, denn da wird der Meister der Lehren endlich bei mir aufplöppen ^^


----------



## Tamîkus (13. Juli 2010)

mehrere momente das erste epic zu pre bc das erste ma epic reiten bwl clear die beschwörung von ragnaros epic fliegen ...zu wotlk   hate ich keine besonderen momente


----------



## Chiary (13. Juli 2010)

Es gibt da ein paar Dinge:
Zu Classiczeiten die epische Hunter Q abgeschlossen.
Man habe ich lange auf das verfluchte Blatt warten müssen, aber hey, die Q Reihe war sowas von geil.

Mit Lvl 51 mit nem 40er Raid losziehen dürfen und die Weltbosse umhauen.
Was für ein Anblick, was für ein Kampf.

Die Öffnung der Tore von AQ.

Der Übergang in die Scherbenwelt.
Noch heute mache ich bei jedem Charakter der Lvl 58 erreicht und das Portal durschreiten darf einen Screenshoot.
Ein wahrlich epischer Moment.
Schiffe und Zeppeline nach Nordend vermitteln mir dieses Gefühl irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Weissnet (13. Juli 2010)

der 40 mann only priest raid zu 60er zeiten


----------



## Volusenus (13. Juli 2010)

Vor ca. 2,5 Jahren: Mit meinem Gnom-Hexer (den es mittlerweile gar nicht mehr gibt) im Vorgebirge des Hügellandes. Da questete ich zusammen mit einer Menschen-Hexerin. Wir waren per Team-Speak verbunden, weil wir dachten das gehört sich so. Wir beide waren noch ziemlich neu in dem Spiel... Den ganzen Nachmittag hingen wir zusammen, bis jeder Lvl 40 erreicht hatte, um das Reiten zu lernen. Dauerte ewig, störte uns aber nicht.

Ist vielleicht nichts Großes, aber noch heute denke ich daran, da ich damals zum ersten Mal echtes Gruppenspiel erlebte (auch wenn wir nur zu zweit waren) und mit einem netten Menschen eine gute Zeit hatte.


----------



## Pilani (13. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Kann ich dir vollkommen recht geben!! Der Anfang ist einfach was besonderes... Da findet man wenigstens alles noch schön und nicht nervend...



ja.^^

- als damals das erste mal in 1k needles ein 60er orc auf seinem epic vorbeigerauscht is, dachte ich mir einfach nur: "BOA!!!"
- oder nen t1-tauren-warri in tb stehen sehen. und da standen 20 leute um den rum.
- als ich das erste mal in winterspring ankam und mir dachte: "hehe, jetzt gehörst auch zu den coolen die hier abhängen" und 2 sek. später von nen 60er ally-rogue kapital weggerotz wurde
- ...

es gibt so viele lustige momente...


----------



## inselhocker (13. Juli 2010)

mein bester Moment war als ich mit ein paar
aus meiner alten Gilde als wir zum ersten mal
in die Hallen der Blitze ging bei Ionar waren alle 
bis auf ich waren tot, Ionar hatte noch 2000HP und ich 300HP 
und ich habs geschafft ihn zu legen

im ts haben alle gejubelt


----------



## TesterTwo (13. Juli 2010)

Bei mir war es auch der Start.
Ich hatte zuerst auf einem Server gespielt, der schon 3 Monate lang online war. Da hate ich niemanden zum Leveln, die Mats aus den Berufen oder Questebelohnungen konnte ich gleich zum Haendler tragen und fuer das Geld im AH bessere Sachen bekommen.
Und dann, kurz bevor ich wieder aufhoeren wollte, gab es in der ersten Woche meines Jahresurlaubs einen neuen Server:
- Alle hatten gleichen Stand
- Ein Haufen Leute, mit denen man questen und leveln konnte
- die Leute freuten sich ueber die billigsten Heil- und Manatraenke, weil es sowas ansonsten nicht gab
- Gruene Gegenstaende aus Instanzen und von Questbelohnungen waren besser als das, was es sonst so gab
- Die Welt war gross und unerforscht

Das war einfach ein geiles Spielerlebnis


----------



## Garlina (13. Juli 2010)

mein schönster Moment war, als ich mit meiner kleinen Gnom Magierin in Darnassus zu PreBC Zeiten endlich erfürchtig war und mir meine kleine Katze kaufen konnte und den Roboschreiter auf dem Schrottplatz in Gnomeregan feierlich entsorgt habe :-) 

Dann war da noch der erste Ragnaros Kill :-) ..... man hab jetzt noch taube Ohren wenn ich an das gegröhle im TS denke nach den Wochenlangen Fehlversuchen :-)

Und der Nefariankill war ähnlich emotional und hat sich als hartnäckiger Gegner aufgespielt :-)


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (13. Juli 2010)

C'thun zu 60er zeiten das erste mal gelegt und paar wochen später dann das erste mal 60er naxx leider haben wir kel vor bc nicht mehr down bekommen aber das waren die schöänsten momente und das geschreie im ts als C'thun down ging omg das war gänsehaut pur^^


----------



## Deathclaws09 (13. Juli 2010)

Meinen ersten Char in mehr als nem halben jahr ohne fremde hilfe (und bis level 40 ohne quests) zu leveln , stundenlang von der nachtelfenwelt beeindruckt sein , stundenlang in auberdine verweilen und nichts tun ausser zu staunen weil ich einfach nicht wusste wie das spiel funktioniert ^^
dann hab ich zufällig mit nem dmg output von wahrscheinlich weniger als der tank auch noch mein erstes epic auf level 39 bekommen , jedoch kam dann wotlk und ich musste mit sonem beschissenem todesritter anfangen, dann aber das erste mal raiden als absoluter noob in naxx ^^, 1 serverwechsel 1 fraktionswechsel und endlich auf eredar die richtige gilde mit der ich bis zum 26.4. zu sindragosa gekommen bin und dann aufgehört habe .....


----------



## Parabella (13. Juli 2010)

als ich als lvl 69!! in Kara gegangen bin , weil meiner gilde nen heal fehlte und wir es dennoch geschaft haben , und wie ich 70 Wurde konnte ich gleich 2 T4 teile anziehen und den kolben vom letzten Boss !!


----------



## Xebar (13. Juli 2010)

Mein schönster Moment war als ich endlich nach 50.000g und stundenlangen suchen meine Axt Schattenschneide in der Hand hatte^^


----------



## Famoir (13. Juli 2010)

Ganz klar Release:	Ich erinnere mich nur zu gerne daran, das ich mit meinem Nachtelfenjäger losgezogen bin und plötzlich ein riesiger Baum auf mich zugelaufen ist und ich Angst hatte er könnte mich tot trampeln... diese öfter vorkommende Flucht hielt mehrere Tage an.. bis mich einer, in einem unaufmerksamen Moment doch erwischt hat und ich mit Freude feststellen durfte... ICH LEBE noch.

Ansonsten gab es viele tolle Momente .	Die damalige Zeit in Burning Crusade mit der Gilde Una MagnuS auf dem abyssischen Rat... mensch das war heftig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linostar (13. Juli 2010)

erste 60/100% mount und dann (damals) 60% flugmount.


auch den drachen den ich in azshara anredete mit lvl 40-50ca udn er mich daraufhin angriff. heute weis ich, es ar ein weltboss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parkway (13. Juli 2010)

Als ich ich classic frisch 60 war und in nem UBRS 10-mann raid bei drakki plötzlich n episches 2.h schwert droppte, und alle sich freuten und schrien: loos gebts dem Krieger! GZ! (mir)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



59 dps from hell! ^^


----------



## Bulldoz (13. Juli 2010)

Als mein Krieger zu Classiczeiten 60 wurde und die Schließung meines Accounts.


----------



## Monsterwarri (13. Juli 2010)

Die geilsten Momente waren die ersten Stunden im Spiel, das erreichen der maximalstufen 60, 70 - bei 80 war es dann nicht mehr so besonders - das beste war jedoch als wir endlich die Twins in AQ40
gelegt haben, was uns Monate an Zeit gekostet hat ...


----------



## Erdengott (13. Juli 2010)

bester moment ? hmmm

als wir classic naxx clear hatten man das war ne harte nummer ^^


----------



## Stevesteel (13. Juli 2010)

ich habe keinen "schönsten" Moment in WOW.
Es gab zu viele.
Als ich in MC das Casterschwert und am selben Tag noch den Helm von Ony bekam, das ist so ein Moment, an den ich mich gerne zurück erinnerere.
Oder in den Zangarmarschen, als nach exakt 200 Kills endlich dieses Glimmernetzjunges oder wie das heisst, dropte.


----------



## Alphajaeger (13. Juli 2010)

für mich waren die besten momente and denen ich mir damals meine mounts erarbeitet habe, das heißt Wolf aus Orgrimmar und Netherdrache. Auch super war der Sprung durchs Portal. Besondere Boss-Kills könnte ich mich nicht erinnern...auch super waren die Momente wo ich mit meinem Jäger und meinem Druiden (ca. 1 Jahr unterschied) 70 wurde und mich dann auf Northend freuen konnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


am besten war sicher auch noch das erste mal arkatraz beim letzten boss der gnom^^ soooo LoL
was war sonst noch super......genau, als ich endlich aus diesem kaff namens pest ländern raus konnte und ich silithus unsicher machen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst fällt mir jetzt nix mehr ein...


----------



## Testare (14. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub in fast 6 Jahren WoW noch nie so´n Lacher gehabt... Turm Hero - Tank "nur Endboss" - Ich: "Skadi muss sein" - Er: "Dann streik ich" und ging afk ^^


----------



## Master G (14. Juli 2010)

mein mit abstand bester moment war icc10er firstkill unserer gilde, als alle tod waren und ich alleine als schurke mit entweihung da stand. naja ich hab ihn dann gehauen und wir sind praktisch miteinender down gegangen, bzw ich und er dann in der luft am rumwirbeln^^  

gleichzeitig hat mich der br von fordring auch geflasht, da ich mich vorher nich spoilern liess.


----------



## Fad-K (14. Juli 2010)

Mein bester Moment war folgender:

Nach ein paar Monaten Spielpause habe ich das erste Mal wieder eingeloggt. Stand in Dalaran am Brunnen (wo die meisten immer mit den Flugmounts posen). Meine Gilde hat sich innerhalb meiner Pause aufgelöst und die meisten haben sich halt der Auffanggilde angeschlossen. Als ich da in Dala so rumstand und mich erstmal umgeschaut habe, sehe ich schon von weiten eine ganze Scharr von Leuten auf mich zurennen, die alle aus meiner alten Gilde waren. Die kamen schon an mit "Der Basti ist wieder da! Er ist wieder da!" und sowas. Danach haben sie einen Kreis um mich gebildet und den /s vollgespammt mit irgendwelchen Fragen an mich.

Das war wohl der geilste Moment in meiner WoW-Karriere ^^


----------



## Celissa (14. Juli 2010)

mein bester moment war als wir damals
den 10er raid in stratholme gewagt haben ...
nach endlichen wipes haben wir geschnall das ma die anderen bosse doch töten muss
um den baron zu siegen vorher kam immer ne ganze welle mobbs...
als dann gesagt wurde ein versuch noch dann gehn wir ins bett...
tja da hat die dicke hexertusse nüx besseres zu tun und rennt und rennt und rennt. und schwupp tot
*lach*
dazu sei gesagt meine kippe is mir runtergefallen voll auf meine socke hatte num taste an und hm ja *g*


----------



## Firestream175 (14. Juli 2010)

Der Moment in dem mein erster char seit classic auf maximal stufe kam, dass kommt halt davon wenn man dauernd aufhört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jinthaja (14. Juli 2010)

Das AQ Eröffnungsevent in Silithus war mit eines der geilsten Erlebnisse überhaupt und als ich damals nach wochenlangem Farmen endlich mein Epiqhexer-Mount hatte


----------



## zwera (14. Juli 2010)

als ich vor nem halben jahr den button "bestätigung" gedrückt hab um wow abzumelden


----------



## Lacrimea (14. Juli 2010)

Eine sehr lange Zeit war mein bester Moment in WoW als ich das erste mal durch das dunkle Portal mit meinem WL gegangen bin, aber seit kurzer Zeit ist etwas passiert was besser war:

Ich bin eines Nachts mit meinem DK nach Zul Aman geflogen um herauszufinden wie weit ich alleine komme. Dann nach einiger Zeit kam ein guter Druiden Freund online und hat mir geholfen. Das ging dann alles recht fix und wir sind bis zum Endboss gekommen. Und beim Endboss fing der epischste Kampf meiner WoW Zeit an. Wir kämpften ca 1.Stunde mit dem Boss und haben ihn einfach nichts abziehen können weil er immer wieder unsere Fähigkeiten Übernahm xD ich und mein Kollege waren die ganze Zeit im Skype und wir wollten einfach nicht aufgeben und haben dann bestimmt noch ne halbe Stunde weitergemacht.Umso länger man Kämpft umso kleiner werden die Characktere, das war einfach nen richtig Epic Fight als wir nur noch total winzig waren. Nach einiger Zeit (ich glaub es war schon 4 uhr morgens) kam dann noch ein Freund online, nen Shadow Priest... Wir haben uns dann kurz sterben lassen und den Boss nochmal versucht zu dritt...diesmal ging er down xD


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (14. Juli 2010)

Die ersten paar lvl waren am besten.
hab einen lvl 10er pala kennen gelernt mitdem ich erstmal den Wald von Elwynn erkundet habe.
Das war besser als jeder raid.

Kara mit meiner Gilde in bc war auch nicht schlecht.



zwera schrieb:


> als ich vor nem halben jahr den button "bestätigung" gedrückt hab um wow abzumelden


dann bist du im richtigen Forum


----------



## No_ones (14. Juli 2010)

als ichd en zweiten lvl 70 priester von meinem freund geschenkt bekommen habe da es mit bc noch kein dual spec gab xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deshalb hatte er nen Shadow und nen Heilig priester ^^


----------



## Bluebarcode (14. Juli 2010)

mein bester wow moment war als wir anfang wotlk in nax25er waren beim tanzboss. Bei der ersten "tanzphase" sind alle gestorben ausser ich (palaheal) ein retri (bester freund von mir) und der DK tank - auch freund von mir. Und alle so "lasst euch sterben". Aber wir haben den boss in einem epischen 40 minuten kampf niedergreungen - gut dass der keinen schaden macht und wir gut tanzen konnten. =D


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (14. Juli 2010)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> mein bester wow moment war als wir anfang wotlk in nax25er waren beim tanzboss. Bei der ersten "tanzphase" sind alle gestorben ausser ich (palaheal) ein retri (bester freund von mir) und der DK tank - auch freund von mir. Und alle so "lasst euch sterben". Aber wir haben den boss in einem epischen 40 minuten kampf niedergreungen - gut dass der keinen schaden macht und wir gut tanzen konnten. =D


Bei und wars Healschami (Ich), DK Tank im 10er^^


----------



## Marctoad (14. Juli 2010)

Es gab drei Sachen, bei denen ich den Tränen vor Freude nah war:

-level 60 erreicht

-in meiner selbstgebauten Flugmaschine geflogen

-Also ich ganz Kalimdor, Scherbenwelt und östl. Königreich (in dieser Reihenfolge) kompett erkundet hatte


----------



## Davidoni (14. Juli 2010)

als ich auf 70 mim heal pala zum ersten mal nach 50 wipes oda so endlich um 4 uhr nachts mit gilde illidan gekillt hab =)


----------



## solstorm (14. Juli 2010)

da gibts mehrere momente....

als ich mit meinem wl im vorgebirge am lvln war wurde ich von zwei paladine der eine rot der andere grün gekleidet mit den namen "mario" und "luigi" umgehauen.


----------



## giorgios1993 (14. Juli 2010)

Als ich mit meinen freunden das erste mal Azeroth erkundet haben zusammen gequestet haben dungeons zusammen absolviert haben das waren noch Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## giorgios1993 (14. Juli 2010)

Sorry doppelspam


----------



## giorgios1993 (14. Juli 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Als ich mit meinen freunden das erste mal Azeroth erkundet haben zusammen gequestet haben dungeons zusammen absolviert haben das waren noch Zeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die kriege wo wir gegen die allianz gemacht haben 24 stunden alterac marathon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (14. Juli 2010)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischem dem ersten Schritt durch das Dunkle Portal und der ersten Schiffsfahrt durch den heulenden Fjord.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (14. Juli 2010)

bei mir war's eindeutig der moment, in dem mein schamane 80 geworden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (14. Juli 2010)

als ich in Crossroad für nen "Raid" im Eschental eingeladen wurde (meinen ersten ehrenwerten kill gemacht habe) und das als frischer lvl15 Orc krieger.

good old times... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gionzo (14. Juli 2010)

Mein bester moment war der Tag als ich 60 wurde mit meinem ersten Char. Da unsere Gilde noch nen Heal brauchte für Molten Core durfte ich schon mit *total stolz* 

Aber das wurde noch getoppt ^^ ka welcher Boss das war plötzlich dropen die Erdwutsschulterteile des Shamies und ich so zum Raidleiter mhh darf ich auch drauf würfeln? 

Wäre net böse gewesen wenn er nein gesagt hatte, aber ich durfte und Zack ich bekomm mein erstes Epicitem welches zudem sau cool aussah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Glück hatte ich Push to talk an sonst wären alle im TS taub gewesen ^^ 

Mein andere beste Moment war als ich mit 1 Mio Heal über unseren Dudu lag im Healmeter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 boah hat der sich geärgert Pala ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und unser Raidleiter auch da ich dadurch noch fieser zu einem Kuscheljägerzwerg sein konnte und ihn noch mehr mit gemeinheiten bombadieren konnte. So ist das Leben auf nen tollen Pala kann man selbst als Kuschelzwerg nicht verzichten ^^


----------



## RedBullTrinker (14. Juli 2010)

Als ich das erste mal 80 wurde. Das war schon was besonderes.


----------



## Crush351 (15. Juli 2010)

-Ich das erste mal 80 wurde

-Ich erfolgreich Kel Thuzad getankt habe

-Ich bei meinen ersten ICC-run im Leben 9/12 mit einer RND Grp gelegt habe (Mag zwar blöd klingen aber für mich ein Erfolgserlebnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

-Ich entdeckt habe, das die Katzengestalt zum DMG machen da ist *husthusthust*


----------



## Set0 (15. Juli 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Die kriege wo wir gegen die allianz gemacht haben 24 stunden alterac marathon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die gute alte Zeit war allgemein ein guter Moment ansicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Golorin123 (15. Juli 2010)

Einer der besten Momente war, als ich damals mit meinem ersten Char lernte, wie ich mein Pet füttere. Endlich verhungerte mir mein Tiger nicht ständig. Ansonsten natürlich einige Bosskills, waren immer irgendwie etwas Besonderes, wenn nach ewigem Gewipe endlich der Boss lag.


----------

